# BSL/MBL 2015 Challenge



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2014)

Are yall ready for this? I am! If you are at or near apl then bsl/mbl is a realistic goal for the end of 2015. Thank to join the challenge.

Posting your regimen is optional

You can post your starting pic now or wait until the end of this year. 
I would like for all of us to do a quarterly update (March, June, September  and December)

Check in as often as you like. Let's take our vitamins, eat clean, exercise, deep condition, moisturize and take great care of our hair and bodies.

Happy hair growing 

Challenger List: ackee walk Ebonyb14 trclemons yoli184 Angelbean bluenvy bronxsoloist ejfel APrayer4Hair ezina ikandi87 KERC1974 leogirl321Napp krissyc39 MiamiChic snoop niecy8892 topnotch1010 Fenaxa iLurk Fotchygirl inabarbieworld keranikki theerotation babyt87 KiLLaCarLi PureSilver Tonto NefertariBlu
GreenEyedJen ajargon02 Beautified16
growinstrong Ann0804 Leo24Rule Froreal3 Shelew HappyAtLast Hisbeloved 
Lelebug88 myfaithrising 
Anaisin PlainJane SCarolinaGirl Aviddiva AyannaDivine CrysMelis TeeSGee TeeSGee tsmith Adiatasha Pennefeather MissMusic Veeology FollicleFanatic Anonymous53 gorgeousnaps Kimbosheart missyrayne19 quirkydimples lexxi danysedaidivaorleans pinkchocolatedaisy strandedhhj indarican Victorian Mjon912 fifigirl Bunnyhaslonghair


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2014)

A little about my hair: I have medium density, fine/medium strands, 4b, low porosity and my current length is aplish.
I will post my starting pic next weekend after my blowout and trim.

My regimen: I get a blowout every 2-4 weeks at a Kerastase salon. She uses the Discipline line and I am in love with it. I moisturize my ends every other day with either Ciment Thermique, Keratine Thermique or Nutri Thermique.

When I am not wearing a straight style I wear plaits under a wig. When I shampoo at home I use Cream of Nature detangling shampoo in the green bottle and I dc with one of my Kerastase masks.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm in here! Posting my starting pic end of December. Was NL this time last year. Currently apl. Will be nice claiming mbl next year.

My regimen 
Clarify biweekly
pre poo weekly
Moisturizing wash and dc 1-2x weekly , add protein every few weeks
Conditioner detangle with wide comb
Let hair air dry halfway then bun.  M/s every 2-3 days 

I bun mostly, and let bun down 1-2x biweekly 
I apply edge control or Eco styler for sleekness 
Flat iron 4 or 5 times yearly.
I like henna and will incorporate henna treatments monthly.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 15, 2014)

Joining.

I'm full apl aiming for bsl this spring. I'm not good at straightening my own hair so I don't have a right now pic but here's a pic from last month, I don't think my hair has changed that dramatically since.







My regimen:

I have tweaked it to make it even more simple

Moisturize and seal every other day
Wash hair with shampoo once a week (on weekends) and dc
Protein treatment every 6 weeks
Light dusting of the ends every 8 weeks. Will only use heat on the dusting days.

I wear my hair in braidouts 98% of the time and usually use headbands to keep the hair off my shoulders. I also relax and stretch my relaxers for about 12 weeks minimum. Last relaxer was actually today. Attempting not to do so again til june 2015.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 15, 2014)

Prettymetty I use keracare detangling shampoo too! I've been trying to replace it for years tho because I'm not crazy about the price but nothing compares to it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Prettymetty I use keracare detangling shampoo too! I've been trying to replace it for years tho because I'm not crazy about the price but nothing compares to it.



Have u tried Cream of Nature Argan oil? It gives me similar results and it costs less.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll join. I'll post a pic at the end of December, but my avatar shows my current length. I hope to be APL by 31 December. 
 My current regimen:  

•co wash as needed 
•shampoo once a month with Shea Moisture 
•oil scalp with castor oil every time I cowash/shampoo 
•LOC- peppermint oil/ aloe Vera mix, grapeseed oil, and my Shea butter concoction (sparingly) 
•I use buns or wigs as my protective styles  

My hair is 3bc/4a, fine/medium with low density and medium porosity.  I also pre-poo with coconut oil and use Aphogee protein treatment once a month. My fine hair loves protein.


----------



## Afroditeee (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm in. 
Hair type: 4a/4b/4c (majority 4b)
Length: BSL
My regimen: 
-Co wash with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration 3x a week 
-Shampoo (Aussie Mircale moist or anything I can get my hands on) once a month. 
-Henna every 8 weeks. (My hair is thin and needs constant strengthening or breakage will inevitably happen) 
-Moisturise hair daily will elasta qp moisturiser. Seal with coconut or shea butter.
-I want to do the GHE , so everytime I co wash my hair I will GHE. That means 3x a week. 

I will be using protective styles such as wigs, and twists to retain growth. If left free all the time my hair will just knot up.  

Shall be coming soon with a start picture of my length.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Have u tried Cream of Nature Argan oil? It gives me similar results and it costs less.


Thanks, you read my mind. I'm going to give it a try very soon.


----------



## ezina (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm currently BSL. I was hoping to be MBL by the end of this year but that may not happen, but I definitely think I can make MBL by the first half of 2015. My starting length pic is from September. I'm in a sew-in right now so my regimen is out of whack. However, I normally wash and deep condition at least once a week. The cold weather is upon us where I live so I'm not sure how often I will be able to co-wash. I take MSM and biotin and just added BioSil for the short-term.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow! I have to brace myself for all the hair porn


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 17, 2014)

ezina your hair looks great! Loving your length


----------



## snoop (Oct 17, 2014)

I’ll join, but I’ll post a pic at the end of the year.  I’m around APL now and I hope to be MBL by the end of next year.

My reg:
- weekly clay wash or co-wash; conditioner rinse
- LCO daily
- protective style with two strand twists (my own hair)


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the tag, . Here are my stats: Texlaxed, Low Porosity, and Fine. I'm a little past APL and could make BSL by December or early 2015.  My regimen is as this: 

Tuesday or Wednesday: mid week cowash

Friday Night: overnight prepoo

Saturday: cowash/mudwash, deep condition under the steamer, condition and seal, air dry in single braids

Sunday: Bun


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 17, 2014)

I rinsed my hair with Beyond the Zone color jamz in Raspberry Kamikaze. Here is how it turned out. 

On another note I am getting my hair blown out and trimmed next Saturday. I will probably post my starting pic afterwards.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 17, 2014)

I probably need to join this.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2014)

I would like to join. I will post an updated picture closer to the end of the year.


----------



## ackee walk (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd like to join but can't post starting pics until next month after I blow out my hair and get a trim. I'm natural 4a/b with fine strands, medium density, I think. I should be past APL, approaching BSL. I'd like to reach MBL by end of 2015.


----------



## shanequalashawn (Oct 19, 2014)

I want to join. This will be my first challenge on this forum. I'm very excited!  I'll probably post a picture at the end of December. My hair is APL right now.


----------



## niecy8892 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi all! Been following LHCF for a while but finally decided to participate! Looking forward to this challenge. Last perm was in 1999 but not seeing the growth/retention I'd been hoping for. Currently near APL, looking forward to being BSL in 2015. Will see how this post goes...may try to post a pic soon thereafter


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm really hoping majority of my hair is APL by the end of December so I can join


----------



## aviddiva77 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in! I'm gonna complete one challenge this/next year damn it. 

I think I'm barely grazing BSL but I wont post a pic until I straighten my hair for Thanksgiving.

Hair type: 4b-4c I think. 
Right now I wash about 3x a week if I'm not tired with CON w/ arogan oil or Yes to Carrots tea tree oil shampoo. I have a swimming class 3x a week. 

Sometimes I co-wash/pre-poo during the week with various V05 conditoners.
Condtioner is Cantu leave in (the tub). ETA: ran out of Cantu bought some Hawaiian Silky leave in.

DC is ORS. The orange one (sorry I'm running on 2 hours sleep). Or a mix of V05 chamomile tea conditioner, honey and olive oil. Rarely I do a Silk Elements cholesterol/mayonnaise (hard protein).

My hair is in two french braids with a twist from temple to temple to protect and regrow my edges. It's been in that style since August.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 21, 2014)

Still wigging it. I get my hair blown out on Saturday.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 21, 2014)

Just co-washed my hair with Shea Moisture (the new moisture one) and Kovex keratin conditioner.  LOC with water, grapeseed oil, and Shea butter mixture. My hair feels awesome.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tag Prettymetty. By faith by December 2015 I will be between bsl and mbl, I just need to give birth to this baby so I can stop being lazy and take full charge of my hhj.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm here for it! I'll add my photo to this post at the end of the year.

Editing to add my photo. Looks like I finally made it back to APL. This is a fresh roller set and as straight as it'll get. I wanna get to MBL, but I'm a slow grower, so I'll be happy if I can just get to BSL by Dec '15.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 22, 2014)

Girl I feel you Fotchygirl I'm 6 months and this baby takes much of my energy. How far along are you? Maybe we can motivate each other getting past preggo laziness


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 22, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Girl I feel you Fotchygirl I'm 6 months and this baby takes much of my energy. How far along are you? Maybe we can motivate each other getting past preggo laziness


Sorry girl, I'm right at the end. Less than a month to go.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Thanks for the tag Prettymetty. By faith by December 2015 I will be between bsl and mbl, I just need to give birth to this baby so I can stop being lazy and take full charge of my hhj.



I didn't know you were expecting. Congrats! I'm sure you will meet or exceed your growth goals.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Girl I feel you Fotchygirl I'm 6 months and this baby takes much of my energy. How far along are you? Maybe we can motivate each other getting past preggo laziness



Wow you are having a baby too? Congrats bluenvyYou know we gonna want baby pics right?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 22, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I didn't know you were expecting. Congrats! I'm sure you will meet or exceed your growth goals.


Thanks, if I'm not here you normally find me in the pregnancy thoughts thread. Very informative.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you. Yes of course I will update with pics when he comes along


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2014)

I was supposed to wash and dc my hair today, but I am tired. My son had loads of homework, then I had to make dinner. Now I'm doing laundry. Next I have to bathe all 4 kids. If it's not too late after all that I will do my hair. Sigh


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 24, 2014)

I washed and did an Emergencee dc. My hair was sooo easy to detangle and rebraid. Im getting my blowout first thing in the morning. Pics coming soon


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2014)

I got my hair blown out Saturday. I had to get a serious trim (at least an inch), but now my ends feel amazing. Here are some pics


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 27, 2014)

Pretty hair Prettymetty. Do your highlights breaks your hair off, if not how you maintaining?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you! No, my color doesn't break my hair. I just use a sulfate free poo (Keracare detangling) and I try to keep up with my protein-moisture balance.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Oct 27, 2014)

Yay, I'm ready!!! I'm between APL and BSL now and I'd love to see my goal of MBL happen next year!!!
I'm going to utilize protective styling waaaay more and take my hair vitamins religiously next year. Let's grow!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

I haven't added any oils or leave ins to my hair since Saturday. I am trying to avoid weighing down my hair. I am seriously trying to make this blowout last longer than a week...maybe 3 weeks


----------



## curls4daze (Oct 29, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I haven't added any oils or leave ins to my hair since Saturday. I am trying to avoid weighing down my hair. I am seriously trying to make this blowout last longer than a week...maybe 3 weeks



I got a blowout on Saturday and I have been doing the same...I want it to last 3 weeks but I don't want to skip my wash sessions either sigh


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

I use dry shampoo to keep it smelling fresh and feeling light. I only need to dry poo once a week


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 29, 2014)

I wanna join- I'm APL now and I am looking to be at least BSL/MBL by December 2015.

I don't have a regimen. I just do whatever my hair/scalp needs at that moment.

I will be following you guys weekly to get hair tips.

Also BSL is the same as MBL right?


----------



## keranikki (Oct 29, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


> I wanna join- I'm APL now and I am looking to be at least BSL/MBL by December 2015.  I don't have a regimen. I just do whatever my hair/scalp needs at that moment.  I will be following you guys weekly to get hair tips.  Also BSL is the same as MBL right?



It depends on your height and how you where your bras. Since I'm top heavy, I like my bras to sit a little higher. There is roughly a 2" gap between BSL & MBL for me.


----------



## betteron2day (Oct 29, 2014)

I always join but never complete these challenges but i am going to do better this time around. I will post a pic at the end of Dec. Right now, i am almost APL and hoping to be BSL next year. My reggie is simple:

Shampoo with KeraCare Detangling Shampoo
Protein Conditioner SheScentit Fortifying for 15 minutes
Moisturizing Conditioner SheScentit Riche Moisture for an hour 
Moisturize with Qhemet Amla & Olive Oil or something like that
Seal with whatever oil  i have handy.


----------



## Fab79 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Prettymetty

I'm joining this challenge. Saving my spot. Need to work out what I'm really doing with my hair got to just past apl with the last challenge I did and the I've just maintained it. Need to step up my hair game MBL is my ultimate goal and is achievable by end of next year I'm thinking. Will probably be a protective style / hide my hair year

Will post starting pic mid December


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome Fab79, betteron2day and Ann0804. I will update the challenger list asap


----------



## yoli184 (Oct 29, 2014)

Please add me. I'm about 1/4 inch away from touching top of Brastrap.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2014)

I am trying to drink more water. I have also started eating really clean. I hope that my body benefits as well as my hair. I am hoping to drop 10lbs and retain at least an inch before the year ends.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

I need to be at MBL like yesterday. I'm hoping to get there by June 2015.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll post my starting pic after I get a touchup in December. 

I'm currently BSL and would like to be full MBL by June 2015

My regimen is very simple, this regimen is started once I hit 7 weeks post relaxer. My regimen prior to that is basically the same procedure using all but 1 product and no blowdrying, I try to stick to air drying for the first 7 weeks
Wash 1x/week-CON Detangling
DC Profective or whichever protein treatment i'm feeling at that time
Blow dry on warm for regular blowouts with CON Thermal Sheen Booster and nuNAAT  Brazillian Keratin Serum. For DE Silkening Spray blowouts; I wash DC and blowdry with the silkening spray on hot because I skip the flatiron step. It keeps my hair pretty strong and I use it more regularly than before which is at least 2x/month.

I moisturize with a quarter size worth of B&B growth moisturizing lotion with aloe and seal with Paltas Hair treatment.

I clarify as needed. I'll be using more oils on my scalp in 2015 so i'll need to clarify more often but my regimen for the most part will remain the same.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 30, 2014)

Had free time before work, so I prepoo with coconut oil for 20 minutes. Washed, dc, m/s than up in a pony. Im in shea butter challenge so I been sealing ends with that, it works wonders leaving ends soft and moisturize.


----------



## nemi95 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in. Not sure what to do. I've been neglecting my hair for quite some time, so I have a setback. Currently BSL, but I've found lots of splits going back as much as 2". Will probably cut back to APL in December. Hoping to make it to MBL by summer 2015 and WL by Fall 2015.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 30, 2014)

Sooo... I'm joining!  I'm just above APL (full) and hope to be there by 12/31/14.  My goal for 2015 is retention! So I'm hoping to retain 6 inches for the whole year.  If I get more, I'll be thrilled!  But I'll take my 6 and keep it moving.

The above pic isn't my longest layer, but, it's my go to when checking my length.

I'm in my 80th week of transition from relaxed to natural and I do a smoothing treatment every 12-16 weeks (so 3 times year).  I use Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse.

My current regimen is to wash 1x weekly, co-wash 1x weekly, DC 2x weekly, M&S 1-2 weekly and wrap or protect my hair nightly.  My system is not complicated and I have seen amazing results when I stopped doing 50,000 things to get my hair to grow.

I plan to increase my water intake (currently about 4-5 8oz cups per day) and exercise more.  

That's it.  Now let's get ta growing


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2014)

I am so anxious to be bsl. It seems like I have been apl a couple of forevers


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 30, 2014)

I remember some thread when you was either Bsl or grazing after a blowout Prettymetty. Have you been cutting?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I remember some thread when you was either Bsl or grazing after a blowout Prettymetty. Have you been cutting?



Yep. It was time for a trim so I asked her to trim my ends, but she ended up redoing my layers and giving my longest layer a blunt cut. I lost about 2 inches. Honestly Idk, but even Dh was like "your hair looks shorter" 

Next time I will just go to Supercuts and get my ends dusted. I have really healthy hair so there was no need to cut that much. I trusted her, because last year she didn't trim nearly as much.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Oct 31, 2014)

So y'all just gonna go against the grain and not tag me in this thread??? I see how it is 

I'm joining for 2015...still working hard for full BSL


----------



## iLurk (Oct 31, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am so anxious to be bsl. It seems like I have been apl a couple of forevers



Me too. And whats killer is my hair seems like its only shoulder length to me but when I look at other ladies with hair lengths similar to mine, theirs looks longer than mine even though we are about the same length erplexed 

I think I only need 2 inches til I touch bsl in a perfect world I'd reach it by dec but i'm still give myself until march.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 31, 2014)

This is why I never let hair stylists trim/cut my hair. They will cut too much and you can't do anything but look forward to gaining it back.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 31, 2014)

I put some Neutrogena silk touch cream on my ends and set my hair on a few flexirods. My bone straight hair got boring


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in!!  I'm hoping to be BSL by the end of this year but who knows if that will happen. My hair's in braids right now but my avatar was taken back in early September so that's the closest I have to a current length pic until whenever I decide to take them out and straighten it.

Current Length: BSB
Hair Type: 4c
Vitamins: Hairfinity
Regimen: Wash every 10 days to 2 weeks; Clarify every 4 weeks; DC every wash day

My hair grows so much faster when I leave it alone and I am studying for the CA bar so I will wear it in braids if nothing else because I don't have the time to fuss with it too much.erplexed


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm in too. I am a high density natural with medium strands. I keep my hair in WNGs most of the time. The longest layer is BSL. I am also short, so I should make my goal of waist length sometime next year if I can stave off these single strand knots.  

Hair type - primarily 3c  

Regimen - I follow a modified Curly Girl Method and shampoo once a month. I stick to natural products when possible. I haven't blown out or flat ironed my hair since BC'ed in May 2012. My HGs are Hello Curly Gel, Donna Marie Curl Creme and Buttercreme, Curl Junkie Repair Me and Curl Rehab, Elucence Moisture Balance Shampoo, APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC, and Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leavein.  

I'll post a pic once I get a chance to stretch my hair out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 1, 2014)

Those flexirods were so uncomfortable to sleep in. My curls better be cute


----------



## iLurk (Nov 1, 2014)

I attempted a rollerset today and I'm just convinced roller setting is just isn't for me and I've watch dang near every video on youtube about how to do it. I even combined some methods and nada. But on the bright side I did find some new products that I like.

But anyway today was trim day. Don't think I took off too much but it feels a bit better at the ends. I guess this will be my starting pic because its the most recent







and a random pigtail shot. I am starting to like wearing my hair like this when its straightend even though I need to stop being lazy and part it with a comb


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm in. Hopefully I'll be MBL by this time next year.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm in although I tend to be terrible at challenges. I want to really track my progress because I think I'm finally retaining length. I'm following the MHM,  and although the fall/winter months will be challenging,  I'm all in!

Hair type: 4b Natural
Porosity: low

I'm about an inch from APL, I'll post pics at my next length check as soon as I find my shirt


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2014)

My flexirod curls were ok. I ended up wearing a messy bun with one of those hair scrunchies wrapped around it. I got it at cvs for under $2, because I used my beauty club extra bucks. I ♥ Cvs


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 2, 2014)

Pic of my current length. Please excuse the back fat. I'm working on that too


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 2, 2014)

I want to join!

I'm currently BSL (Curly)/MBL (Straight) and my goal at the end of 2015 is to become a _FULL_ MBL (Curly)/TBL (Straight) by experimenting with ayurvedic powders and tea rinses, trying the inversion method, doing the greenhouse effect method, eating clean, exercising 6x a week and daily scalp massages.

Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash hair, add leave-in, and deep condition 1x weekly. I use nothing but natural products. Shea Mositure Line and my own shea butter mix. Apply my leave-in, shea butter, braid up hair in several braids, when partially dry I add more of my shea butter mix to the braids and let completely dry. Usually my hair is worn in 15 braids, buns, or hair braided up under a wig/half wig. I add my shea butter mix daily and use no manipulation for the week until next hair wash.

Post a beginning picture


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey I want to join! I just combed out my dreads. I have bsl natural hair looking to grow to mbl using buns and braids. I currently shampoo 1x wk with aphogee moisturizing shampoo. Co wash 1-2x wk with soft n free milk and oats deep conditioner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 3, 2014)

Im on day 10 of my blowout. I am trying to make it last a month this time. So far so good except a bit of reversion at the roots


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2014)

Im going to have to dry shampoo my hair this week. I'm not sure if I can go another 3 weeks without washing my hair


----------



## shanequalashawn (Nov 4, 2014)

So may hair is APL.  Very close to Bsl. I'm at line 9 on my length check shirt.  These photos were taken last week before I put in my newest protective style faux locs. Hoping to be MBL by the end of next year. 










Sorry the photos are sideways


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey guys, so I got a much needed trim and cut off 2 in about since I have not trimmed since dread comb out


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey guys, so I got a much needed trim and cut off 2 in about since I have not trimmed since dread comb out so now im about 1 1/2 in from bsl. Will post pics once hair is pressed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Pic of my current length. Please excuse the back fat. I'm working on that too



I am working on my backfat as well. I am drinking at least 3 bottles of water daily, I eat at least 3-4 veggies a day, I am walking with my babies in the stroller for about 30 minutes each morning and I quit drinking alcohol. I should be at my hair goal (short term is full bsl) and weight goal (130lbs) by my birthday in June.


----------



## keranikki (Nov 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am working on my backfat as well. I am drinking at least 3 bottles of water daily, I eat at least 3-4 veggies a day, I am walking with my babies in the stroller for about 30 minutes each morning and I quit drinking alcohol. I should be at my hair goal (short term is full bsl) and weight goal (130lbs) by my birthday in June.



I'm working out too! We can encourage each other. My birthday is June 27th and my goal weight is also 130lbs. I drink plenty of water, takes vitamins, workout 4-5 times a week, and I cut out bread and pasta (it's painful to eat). May we reach our goals in a healthy and steady manner!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 5, 2014)

I need to join this challenge, but ize is scurred..


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

keranikki said:


> I'm working out too! We can encourage each other. My birthday is June 27th and my goal weight is also 130lbs. I drink plenty of water, takes vitamins, workout 4-5 times a week, and I cut out bread and pasta (it's painful to eat). May we reach our goals in a healthy and steady manner!



Yay!! Lets get fit AND grow some beautiful hair! I plan to check in at least once a week. My weigh in day will be Friday. What is your starting length and weight? I am 162 and Apl...


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm here. Add me please. I just made APL and ready for BSL-MBL for 2015.  I'll be 100% in protective styles for 2015 - wigs, buns, crotchet braids and twists. This is easiest for me with my schedule...and super effective for my length retention. 

 I'll still be using my homemade sulphur oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

FollicleFanatic said:


> I need to join this challenge, but ize is scurred..



Don't be scurred. We are all in this together!!


----------



## keranikki (Nov 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Yay!! Lets get fit AND grow some beautiful hair! I plan to check in at least once a week. My weigh in day will be Friday. What is your starting length and weight? I am 162 and Apl...



   I just cut 2" off last night, so I'm just grazing shoulder length. I weigh 168lbs. My goal is to make BSL by December 2015. I weigh in every Tuesday.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 5, 2014)

Prettymetty. Thanks for the tag. Your blowout upthread lookd so silky.  Whats your process? Is that a flat iron also?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks! I get a rollerset at a Dominican place. Then my roots are blown out with a round brush. She usually uses the flatiron to bump my ends and smooth the flyaways.


----------



## ronie (Nov 5, 2014)

Benuontherise said:


> Hey I want to join! I just combed out my dreads. I have bsl natural hair looking to grow to mbl using buns and braids. I currently shampoo 1x wk with aphogee moisturizing shampoo. Co wash 1-2x wk with soft n free milk and oats deep conditioner.


Benuontherise your hair is beautiful. How long did you have your dreads?


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 5, 2014)

ronie 
Thanks, I had my locks for three years. Also I decided to texlax my hair for better manageability. Will be having it done at school since im a cosmetology student by my teacher for a demo. Im using Design essentials low lye relaxer. Will update with pics tom and,other products used. Excited and anxious about this step. Wish me luck.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking forward to pics! Your hair is beautiful Benuontherise


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 5, 2014)

keranikki said:


> I just cut 2" off last night, so I'm just grazing shoulder length. I weigh 168lbs. My goal is to make BSL by December 2015. I weigh in every Tuesday.



168 is a dream weight for me. I've been heavy all my life. I'd like to lose about 50 pounds. That is probably more realistic for me. 

I want to reach waist length by the end of next year. My journey has been pretty easy so far, but the amount of tangles and knots are increasing so it might take longer than I hope.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

Joigirl you can do it!! Let's keep each other motivated.  We still have about 7 weeks in this year. We can lose at least 7lbs before New Year's and be closer to our goals


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2014)

I took the kids on a walk this morning and the humidity got the best of my hair. My ends are fine, but the roots (like 3-4 inches) are puffy. I might touch up my roots with a warm flat iron tomorrow. I still have 2 more weeks til I get my next blowout.


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok guys, I had the texterizer done at.school yest. Prodeucts used was low lye relaxer.by design essentials, gemtal balance shampoo after neutralizng shampoo, 6 in 1 reconstructor conditioner and last silk essentials serum. I had pin curls in my hair and another trim because the dread removal had alot if split ends. Now im full apl with only naoe peaking past.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

Benuontherise said:


> Ok guys, I had the texterizer done at.school yest. Prodeucts used was low lye relaxer.by design essentials, gemtal balance shampoo after neutralizng shampoo, 6 in 1 reconstructor conditioner and last silk essentials serum. I had pin curls in my hair and another trim because the dread removal had alot if split ends. Now im full apl with only naoe peaking past.



Wow! Your hair looks so shiny


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

Today the clouds finally went away so I am going to straighten my roots with the flat iron on low heat. I have had my hair blown out for 2 weeks and I am trying to make it last 2 more.


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Wow! Your hair looks so shiny


Thanks, my hair was blow dried and flat ironed.



Prettymetty said:


> Today the clouds finally went away so I am going to straighten my roots with the flat iron on low heat. I have had my hair blown out for 2 weeks and I am trying to make it last 2 more.


 
Good idea for your hair, how to you wrap your hair at night? I'm also trying to find ways to maintain my straight hair with minimal direct heat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

Benuontherise said:


> Thanks, my hair was blow dried and flat ironed.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea for your hair, how to you wrap your hair at night? I'm also trying to find ways to maintain my straight hair with minimal direct heat.



I cross wrap at night with 2 goody duck clips. Gather your hair in the back like you are doing a low pony and cross one side over the other. Secure it with pins or clips. This method keeps my hair bouncy and straight for weeks


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I cross wrap at night with 2 goody duck clips. Gather your hair in the back like you are doing a low pony and cross one side over the other. Secure it with pins or clips. This method keeps my hair bouncy and straight for weeks



Thanks @ prettymetty. I've been twisting my hair into a bun held with  Bobby pins  with mesh wrap and bonnet. I maintain body. I like big pin curls  also.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 9, 2014)

Im debating whether I should dry shampoo my hair tonight or just let it be (oily). It actually feels soft and moisturized and I haven't added anything to it in days.


----------



## niecy8892 (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im debating whether I should dry shampoo my hair tonight or just let it be (oily). It actually feels soft and moisturized and I haven't added anything to it in days.



Prettymetty, what method/products are you using so that you can go days without adding anything. I'm usually ok for a couple days after I wash, but after that I pretty much have to m&s daily. Thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2014)

niecy8892 said:


> Prettymetty, what method/products are you using so that you can go days without adding anything. I'm usually ok for a couple days after I wash, but after that I pretty much have to m&s daily. Thanks!



I have hand in hair disease  so I am always massaging my scalp, touching my ends, etc. I guess the moisture from my scalp gets distributed that way. The only thing new that I am using is the Chi Keratin Mist. I guess that helps with moisture retention too. Protein helps moisture stay in our hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2014)

I just put my hair in a bun and wrapped it with a cotton scarf. Hopefully the cotton will soak up some of the extra oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm going to join this. I am co-hosting the WL 2015 too, but that is a "hopefully" type goal. MBL can definitely happen (if it doesn't, I probably need to see a dr. ). It's a realistic goal (as it was last year ). Anyway, I still have about 2 inches to grow in the back to reach MBL.

*Goal Month: MBL June-July 2015.*

I will reintroduce sulfur oil and scalp massages at least 4x weekly. I will drink more water daily and keep up with my vitamins, including iron. I am adding in monthly Bentonite clay treatments and additional medium/hard protein treatments.

My "starting "pic" is from July...but it hasn't grown since then, so yeah...it will have to do.

ETA: DEC 2014 Starting pic (Pink is MBL, Blue is WL)


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 12, 2014)

I am gonna be bunning for the next 2 weeks. My hair is moisturized and a little on the oily side, so I won't be adding any products until my next wash.


----------



## Beautified16 (Nov 12, 2014)

I will post my picture at the end of the year but I am currently grazing BSL and I would love to be MBL by the end of next year. Since I had my daughter last year I have become really lazy with my hair. This challenge is what I need to get myself back into my regimen properly. 

Current Regimen
Prepoo/Deep Condition
Shampoo
Condition
Air dry in twists or Rollerset
Moisturize and Seal when needed
Clarify 1-2 a month
Relax every 3 months

Side Note: I need to start protective styling my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 12, 2014)

I dry shampood my hair today. I had to absorb some of the oil in my hair


----------



## missyrayne19 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm thinking of joining this challenge. I'm like an inch away from (grazing) BSL. I'll be there by my next touch up in December. 

I think it would be fun to do my first challenge on here too  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 12, 2014)

I made my first wig today as an alternative to bunning. Going to try to protect my hair from cold whether season. @ prettymetty, does the dry shamooo have any effect on the weight of your hair? Can you still maintain a lot of bounce?


Here is my  wig but didn't have my flat iron to curl my bang.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2014)

Dry shampoo makes my hair smell great and it always feels lighter after the excess oils are removed. It gives it a matte look though since it is powdery/chalky


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

Wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2014)

My blowout is 3 weeks old so I decided to do a rollerset with satin rollers. I used Neutrogena silk touch cream before I rolled each section.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 13, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> I'm thinking of joining this challenge. I'm like an inch away from (grazing) BSL. I'll be there by my next touch up in December.
> 
> I think it would be fun to do my first challenge on here too  Decisions, decisions...



Do it!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My blowout is 3 weeks old so I decided to do a rollerset with satin rollers. I used Neutrogena silk touch cream before I rolled each section.



Looks great!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

Benuontherise said:


> Looks great!



Thank you! I figure I might as well use my rollers sometimes. I have soooo many


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

My scalp is tender in the front right side of my head. Maybe I have been too rough with my scalp massages


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2014)

My sulfur oil came today. I will start oiling tonight with overnight baggy sessions. I will do this five times a week.


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to join. 


I'll be wash n go bunning for the rest of the year, only using heat to dry my hair. I'll post a starting pic next month when I blow it out. I do think I have a pic from Sept 2014 though, I'll try and post soon.

My regimen will be co washing 3x a week, deep conditioning and oiling scalp 1x a week, moisturize & seal daily.


My hair is 4abc, mostly 4b. Last I checked in Sept, the back of my hair touched my bra strap, the rest is full apl and the front is like collarbone ish. My strands are fine, I have low-med density, and low porosity.

I have a really long torso, my bra strap sits low and mbl is even lower lol hopefully I can meet the goal.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all. I was bsl and had a trim so I am back chasing bsl again. 
 I will post my starting pix at the end of the year.
My reggie:
Wash with luv naturals or original moxie. 
Deep condish with my steamer.
Spritz jane carter leave-in
Use original moxie leave-in or eden body wrks coconut leave-in. 
Seal with shea mix
Twist to air dry and stretch or roller set to air dry
Then twist it up.
--------
I keep in my twists for 1-2 wks at a time. I RARELY wear my hair out.
I am taking viviscal and have for abt 3months and I am noticing that I am retaining really well. I am sure that I will b back to bsl in no time.
-------
Eta: daily I mist my hair especially my ends. Then every 3-4 days in addition I will use my daily spritz then add the leave-ins especially giving special attention to my ends & seal with my shea mix.
I re-twist about once a week or so.

This seems to really work me.


----------



## Lelebug88 (Nov 16, 2014)

So I'm new to lhcf and this is my first challenge. I am natural with a 4b hair texture. I am about 1 inch from bsl right now so my goal is to reach mbl by July or August of 2015. In this pic my hair is blown out lightly with a lot of volume still at the roots so it doesn't look as long as it actually is. This pic is from October of this year. I have not straightened with the flat iron since August and will try not to straighten again until July 2015. This pic is after giving myself s really good trim so I should be good to go.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks! I get a rollerset at a Dominican place. Then my roots are blown out with a round brush. She usually uses the flatiron to bump my ends and smooth the flyaways.


 
Do you find that the Dominican blowout really helps the hair thrive/grow? I've read that somewhere...just wondering?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 16, 2014)

ajargon02 said:


> Hi all. I was bsl and had a trim so I am back chasing bsl again.
> I will post my starting pix at the end of the year.
> My reggie:
> Wash with luv naturals or original moxie.
> ...


 

Exactly what's in your daily spritz?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 16, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm going to join this. I am co-hosting the WL 2015 too, but that is a "hopefully" type goal. MBL can definitely happen (if it doesn't, I probably need to see a dr. ). It's a realistic goal (as it was last year ). Anyway, I still have about 2 inches to grow in the back to reach MBL.
> 
> *Goal Month: June-July 2015.*
> 
> ...


 

Do you find the sulfur oil really makes a difference in the strength and adds to retention?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 16, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Do you find that the Dominican blowout really helps the hair thrive/grow? I've read that somewhere...just wondering?



Yes. The blowout technique keeps my hair moisturized, stretched abd easy to manage. They dc my hair every time too. I went from nl to apl last year getting blowouts regularly. I stopped getting them so often and that caused a setback. I was wigging it and I got moisture overload


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 16, 2014)

:welcome3: Welcome Lelebug88


----------



## missyrayne19 (Nov 16, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Do it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think I will  I'm kind of waiting til my next touch up next month before I "officially" join. That post will include my starting pic plus regimen. 'Til then, I'm just gonna continue a-lurkin'


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 18, 2014)

So I bought some hair skin and nails gummies because they were b1g1 free but I think I may be allergic? Not sure if it's this drugstore concealer that I hate, Vitamin d stuff I got from my mother, or the gummies. Either way I now know what I'll look like if I age badly lol. I've never been allergic to anything so I'm extra pressed, my eyes are swollen and it looks like my skin is cracking.


Any who I'm posting this because if it's the gummies I'll be giving away the 2nd bottle to anyone that wants them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> So I bought some hair skin and nails gummies because they were b1g1 free but I think I may be allergic? Not sure if it's this drugstore concealer that I hate, Vitamin d stuff I got from my mother, or the gummies. Either way I now know what I'll look like if I age badly lol. I've never been allergic to anything so I'm extra pressed, my eyes are swollen and it looks like my skin is cracking.
> 
> 
> Any who I'm posting this because if it's the gummies I'll be giving away the 2nd bottle to anyone that wants them.



I'm sorry about your allergic reaction. What brand gummies did u take?


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 18, 2014)

Count me in  MBL is my ultimate goal  
Transitioning and APL (not full)
My regimen is shampoo and DC with heat once a week. Apply leave in to wet hair, heavy seal, and put in Bantu knots to stretch. Updos throughout the week. I believe I'm 5 inches from MBL so once I reach it I'll maintain that length and trim my relaxed hair. 

Changes I'm making to get to BSL: focus on my ends instead of roots. No combing or brushing throughout the week. Heat a few times a year. Taking a vitamin. 

Can anyone recommend a good hair vitamin that isn't viviscal, manetabolism, Hairfinity?

I would also be fine if I made it to only BSL at the end of 2015 and maintained there until my transition is over.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Prettymetty Are you still using sulfur? I'm back on it as of last night. I think my scalp may have gotten used to it....but I haven't used it in a while, so hopefully it helps again. I baggied with NJoy Mint Chocolate last night. 

I'm about to order some Komaza Protein Strengthener. I need to use this at least once a month. I've been slacking.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2014)

No. It gave me massive tangles and shedding. I don't think I mixed it right  I am going to start massaging my scalp with argan oil to keep it from being dry this winter


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2014)

Froreal3 have you had a Komaza analysis?  I will get one once the holidays are over.


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm sorry about your allergic reaction. What brand gummies did u take?



Nature's Bounty


----------



## keranikki (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> So I bought some hair skin and nails gummies because they were b1g1 free but I think I may be allergic? Not sure if it's this drugstore concealer that I hate, Vitamin d stuff I got from my mother, or the gummies. Either way I now know what I'll look like if I age badly lol. I've never been allergic to anything so I'm extra pressed, my eyes are swollen and it looks like my skin is cracking.  Any who I'm posting this because if it's the gummies I'll be giving away the 2nd bottle to anyone that wants them.



I use these and I take biotin (vegetable capsule). I try to make sure that my vitamins are vegetable based.


----------



## iLurk (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> So I bought some hair skin and nails gummies because they were b1g1 free but I think I may be allergic? Not sure if it's this drugstore concealer that I hate, Vitamin d stuff I got from my mother, or the gummies. Either way I now know what I'll look like if I age badly lol. I've never been allergic to anything so I'm extra pressed, my eyes are swollen and it looks like my skin is cracking.
> 
> 
> Any who I'm posting this because if it's the gummies I'll be giving away the 2nd bottle to anyone that wants them.



What do you mean by vitamin d stuff? If its a vitamin supplement I caution you not to use it unless your are deficient, vitamin d aint nothing to play around with it and can be toxic if you take too much. Same with vitamin A.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 18, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Exactly what's in your daily spritz?



Well I have the jane carter leave-in spritz or I will use oyin handmade greg juice watered down(with filtered water) then I add a little silk amino acid and veg glycerine a little kckt.

This leaves my hair soft and silky feeling


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> @Froreal3 have you had a Komaza analysis?  I will get one once the holidays are over.



Prettymetty No, I need to though. Should have gotten it when it was $65.


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 18, 2014)

iLurk said:


> What do you mean by vitamin d stuff? If its a vitamin supplement I caution you not to use it unless your are deficient, vitamin d aint nothing to play around with it and can be toxic if you take too much. Same with vitamin A.



No idea, I just remember it having D on it and some numbers and she gave me one. Thanks. That's most likely it. It would be weird if its the gummies because I've taken those before for my nails from a different brand and no side effects, I'm sure they have the same ingredients or close to the same


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 21, 2014)

My hair is braided up into an updo. I'll probably leave this in for a few days. I'm starting a personal "keep hands out of hair" challenge where I only style my hair in a way where I don't have to touch it for a few days. 

Also, I'm going to buy jbco hair food this weekend. I need another heavy sealant option besides shea butter. I'm going on a strict "no buy" regimen in 2015.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

I need a no buy challenge myself. I'm constantly buying headbands. And it still seems like I dont have enough. I might get a tub of Keracare Humecto so that I won't have to get conditioner for a while

Newest headband


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll be adding protein to my regimen, bought Curl Junkie Repair me from curl mart. After I buy 4 more products I'll be going on a no buy as well. I'll be buying another Pantene DC, plus 2 SM JBCO masque, Paul Mitchell tea tree shampoo (I may get the holiday set, comes with conditioner and something else I think. But anyway I won't buy anymore products until I'm done with these


SM leave in x2
SM Styling lotion
SM treatment masque x2
Pantene DC x2
Pantene Co wash x2
Oyin BSP 
SM Souffle gel
La Bella lots of curls
Curl Junkie Repair Me
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab 

I won't buy any products until Spring except co wash


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

I am going to put aside a set amount of $$ each month for my hair. My monthly blowout is around $50 with tip. I can afford another $20 per month fot miscellaneous hair items like conditioner bags and hair vitamins


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bought a coupla wigs today. They're cute. Think I will just go ahead and keep my hair in cornrows under a wig for a minute. Thinking a four to six month challenge might do me well.


----------



## Benuontherise (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey girlies, I've been trying a new DC method to see how my hair holds up with moisture. I did a dry hair dc method with okay Green Tea Scalp Stimulating hair masque mixed with separately warmed coconut oil and little honey. Set under bonnet dryer for 30 min. Then Co wash with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor. After blowout my hair was soft and smooth. I washed again since and my hair is still feeling good down to the ends. Just had to oil my scalp and roots with coconut oil massage. ( Coconut oil is good for hair growth and thicking) That was about 2 Weeks ago, have washed since then and hair ok ready to go it again today with DC. Making another wig this time short to give my hair some hibernation. Will show pics later.


----------



## keranikki (Nov 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Bought a coupla wigs today. They're cute. Think I will just go ahead and keep my hair in cornrows under a wig for a minute. Thinking a four to six month challenge might do me well.



We are on the same page. After I complete my wash day routine, I'm going to cornrow this hair and wear a wig for the next six months. Probably will extend it to a year.


----------



## iLurk (Nov 23, 2014)

got my chaka khan wig. i wish i knew how to cornrow would probably be better for my hair than doing a bunch of loose braids under the wig


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2014)

keranikki said:


> We are on the same page. After I complete my wash day routine, I'm going to cornrow this hair and wear a wig for the next six months. Probably will extend it to a year.



keranikki What will your wig regimen be? I'm thinking about doing 6 months as well.


----------



## keranikki (Nov 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> keranikki What will your wig regimen be? I'm thinking about doing 6 months as well.



I haven't decided yet. I don't know whether I want to give my hair a break from the wigs every fifth week or no breaks at all. I do know that since I work out and have fine hair, I will have to add hair to my cornrows in order to keep them tight. Let me think it through.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm going to do an overnight coconut oil prepoo to prepare for my appt in the morning. I still can't believe my hair has lasted this long. I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## keranikki (Nov 24, 2014)

Froreal3 I'm going to wig it for 6 months with no breaks. I will M&S every other day, complete a full wash every two weeks, and re-braid every two weeks. I cornrowed my hair without adding synthetic hair, for I have a tendency to pull too hard. What do you think?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2014)

What I am wearing right now.  I have it in two colors. 

Thinking about wearing wigs for the next six months.  I need to cut these combs off. 










View attachment 285119

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2014)

keranikki said:


> Froreal3 I'm going to wig it for 6 months with no breaks. I will M&S every other day, complete a full wash every two weeks, and re-braid every two weeks. I cornrowed my hair without adding synthetic hair, for I have a tendency to pull too hard. What do you think?



keranikki I like that regimen. I think I will keep my hair in cornrows as well. I will use a spray leave in to keep them moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm pissed, because dh had to open the restaurant this morning and he didn't tell me until last night. Now I gotta reschedule my appt and I am looking a hot mess right now. My roots are reverted and poofy


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

Yall I am going to join yall on the wig regimen for at least 3 months, but I want to reach bsl first. I wear celies under my wig (10-15) and I leave them for 2 weeks. I shampoo, dc, detangle and rebraid every 2 weeks and moisturize as needed. Come on bsl... 

My plan is to hide my hair to get me from bsl to mbl. I'm still an inch or so from bsl


----------



## keranikki (Nov 24, 2014)

This is what I will be rocking for the next 6 months.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

keranikki said:


> This is what I will be rocking for the next 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285137


That looks great on you! And it goes with your uniform (dress code).


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> What I am wearing right now.  I have it in two colors.
> 
> Thinking about wearing wigs for the next six months.  I need to cut these combs off.
> 
> ...


I'm loving the blonde peekaboo highlights


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes. The blowout technique keeps my hair moisturized, stretched abd easy to manage. They dc my hair every time too. I went from nl to apl last year getting blowouts regularly. I stopped getting them so often and that caused a setback. I was wigging it and I got moisture overload


 
How are Dominican blowouts healthy with all that heat? How do you up keep your hair afterwards; like how long does it last? I live in California, I don't think there are any Dominican salons out here. I guess I'll have to do my research.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettymetty: How come the challenger list isn't updated? I don't see my name (Leo24Rule) and I joined 11-02-14.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> How are Dominican blowouts healthy with all that heat? How do you up keep your hair afterwards; like how long does it last? I live in California, I don't think there are any Dominican salons out here. I guess I'll have to do my research.



It's all in the technique. The dc and rollerset makes my hair soft and 75% straight. Then once my hair is completely dry they blow my roots only to remove any kinks. The dryer is constantly moving so it doesn't stay in one spot too long. This last one has lasted a month and I am in Hotson. (Houston)  It is super humid here, but my hair doesn't revert until I wash it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Prettymetty: How come the challenger list isn't updated? I don't see my name (Leo24Rule) and I joined 11-02-14.



I will update today. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It's all in the technique. The dc and rollerset makes my hair soft and 75% straight. Then once my hair is completely dry they blow my roots only to remove any kinks. The dryer is constantly moving so it doesn't stay in one spot too long. This last one has lasted a month and I am in Hotson. (Houston)  It is super humid here, but my hair doesn't revert until I wash it.


 
So regardless of any moisture (high humidity-summer & low humidity-winter) the Dominican blowouts hold up?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> So regardless of any moisture (high humidity-summer & low humidity-winter) the Dominican blowouts hold up?



Yes. It's because they get your hair smooth first with rollers. Once or twice they just did a regular blowdry and flatiron (without rolling first) and my hair only lasted a few days. I only do blowdry only when I am short on time


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

Challenger list is updated on page 1


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 25, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes. It's because they get your hair smooth first with rollers. Once or twice they just did a regular blowdry and flatiron (without rolling first) and my hair only lasted a few days. I only do blowdry only when I am short on time


What's products do they use for your rollerset and blowout?


----------



## ackee walk (Nov 25, 2014)

getting my hair straightened this weekend!  haven't done that in almost a year. looking forward to seeing my progress, and updating this thread with a start pic


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 25, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> What's products do they use for your rollerset and blowout?



I bring my owns products. This week I brought Keracare shampoo, Nexxus Emergencee, Silk Elements moisture treatment and Chi Silk infusion


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2014)

Prettymetty you have great hair! Can't wait to see your progress this year.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 26, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I bring my owns products. This week I brought Keracare shampoo, Nexxus Emergencee, Silk Elements moisture treatment and Chi Silk infusion


 
Your hair looks sooo shiney and healthy


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks ladies


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 26, 2014)

I wish flexirods weren't so dang uncomfortable to sleep in. They give me THE best curls  I guess I will try my luck with pincurls tonight.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 26, 2014)

What is sexy valentine challenge?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 26, 2014)

Just bought some Nettle tea from Sprouts. And now I'm off to my local Indian store for some Fenugreek (Methi), Mustard Oil, and other teas. Gotta get my hair looking the bomb.com for Thanksgiving tomorrow! Can I get an Amen???


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 26, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> What is sexy valentine challenge?



It's a body challenge in the Health and fitness section. I am still carrying around about 30lbs of baby weight  I want it off before my youngest turns 2. Mini challenges keep me motivated...

I was in the Thanksgiving weight loss challenge as well. After the Vday challenge I am going to do a summer one. I'm trying to get fine girl!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 26, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Just bought some Nettle tea from Sprouts. And now I'm off to my local Indian store for some Fenugreek (Methi), Mustard Oil, and other teas. Gotta get my hair looking the bomb.com for Thanksgiving tomorrow! Can I get an Amen???



What do you do with the tea? Is it drinkable or a rinse?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> What do you do with the tea? Is it drinkable or a rinse?


 
It's drinkable, but I'm gonna use it as a rinse only with my black tea. I went to the Indian store...what a bummer erplexed I did get the mustard oil though. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 27, 2014)

About 3 weeks until I'm exactly 1 year into my transition! I'm going to reward myself with a bonnet dryer and maybe a magic rake comb if all the hype is true. 
I would love to celebrate with dying my hair lighter with a semipermanent but I'm scared of how it would come out. I found this blogger that uses Clairol Natural Instincts temporary color. She told someone that it's pretty permanent and makes her hair soft so I'm sold!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am thinking about also joining this challenge. I have a short torso so BSL should be possible for me by end of next yr, but I dunno. Le sigh.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Used Megatek yesterday on my scalp and hair for about 5 minutes during wash day. It was warm on my scalp. Not sure what that means. Anyway, used some Soultanicals Knot Sauce. This batch had a lot more slip than the ones I received before. I have the 16 oz. It is really nice. Sealed with the Knot Butta and APB Infused oil.

I will be using NJoy sulfur oil for the next few months. I hope to grow/retain at least 3 inches this year. That will put me at scraping waist.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

Rinsed out the mustard oil late Wednesday night which left my hair soft. I noticed I had less shedding and hair was manageable with less tangles. Applied a leave-in from Shea Moisture line, combed out hair with Denman brush, trimmed ends, and applied my Shea Butter mix. Hair is so soft. On my way to healthy hair overall to get closer to my hair goal hopefully...


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2014)

I moisturized with my Aloe Hydration leave in (Hello Hydration, aloe juice and argan oil). Now my hair is in a ballerina bun. I really need to thicken up my edges. I think wearing wigs thinned out my edges even more


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

^^ Just out of curiosity what brand of argan oil are you using? Are you using wig caps under your wigs? Wearing your wigs all day even to sleep? I don't have an edge problem, BUT Shea Moisture JBCO has an edge control product. It has thickened my edges with daily use without me trying to. I just like how it slicks down my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> ^^ Just out of curiosity what brand of argan oil are you using? Are you using wig caps under your wigs? Wearing your wigs all day even to sleep? I don't have an edge problem, BUT Shea Moisture JBCO has an edge control product. It has thickened my edges with daily use without me trying to. I just like how it slicks down my hair.



I use the Bmb (blue moon beauty) brand. I use nylon wig caps. I only wore my wigs 3 days a week while I worked. At home i just wear my celie braids.  I never ever sleep in wigs. My edges thinned from wearing braids a lot in college and recently I had 4 kids  (from 08 until 13). Postpartum shedding was horrible.

I might do a thick edges challenge next year


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep girl, with all these challenges you're in your hair should be growing, thriving, and healthy from root to tip. You can do it! Are you taking any hair growth aids orally? Dang, 4 kids? You were BUSY! Hopefully, this year I can start my family. I really want 4 of my own, but my boyfriend has 2 so I'll be content with just 2


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I use the Bmb (blue moon beauty) brand. I use nylon wig caps. I only wore my wigs 3 days a week while I worked. At home i just wear my celie braids.  I never ever sleep in wigs. My edges thinned from wearing braids a lot in college and recently I had 4 kids  (from 08 until 13). Postpartum shedding was horrible.  I might do a thick edges challenge next year



Please do the challenge!!! I'm in.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Yep girl, with all these challenges you're in your hair should be growing, thriving, and healthy from root to tip. You can do it! Are you taking any hair growth aids orally? Dang, 4 kids? You were BUSY! Hopefully, this year I can start my family. I really want 4 of my own, but my boyfriend has 2 so I'll be content with just 2



Haha yes! I was busy. But now we are done.

I am taking Purvana Hsn vitamins and biotin by Natrol. My growth last year was pretty slow. I only have 3 inches of roots. I dyed my hair last November. In 2015 I plan to grow and retain between 4-6 inches, thicken my edges and perfect my regimen.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

The only HSN vitamin I took were the Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin, and Nails which I will repurchase. I hear ya on trying to perfect our regimens. Amen to that one!


----------



## iLurk (Nov 28, 2014)

i used aphogee 2 step for the first time ever and man you can not be sloppy with this stuff. i got some on my shoulders trying to apply it and ended up having to shower to get it off. My hair does feel different now though


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2014)

I have used that before, but it is very messy..and stinky. I prefer Nexxus Emergencee, because it's quicker, odorless and stops breakage in its tracks. The Aphogee 2 minute is pretty good too


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 28, 2014)

Purchased a few bottles of keracare hydrating detangling shampoo since it was 50% off for Black Friday. No more experimenting with shampoos, I'll just stick to this.


----------



## iLurk (Nov 28, 2014)

Prettymetty man it stinks so bad. i'll probably try out nexxus after i finish off the 2 step, i only got the 4 oz bottle so it probably won't take that long to finish off.

 i think my hair is starting to pick up again. I think I have an inch of growth but I'm not going to straighten again until later next month


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Purchased a few bottles of keracare hydrating detangling shampoo since it was 50% off for Black Friday. No more experimenting with shampoos, I'll just stick to this.



I wish I had known about the sale. I am almost out of detangling shampoo. I didn't do much shopping today. I just bought a few pair of shoes/boots and some accessories.  I'm waiting on cyber Monday


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 29, 2014)

I got some new headbands last night. This one is my favorite. It's a stretch lace band. I got a pink stretchy one and a floral satin pink one.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

Yesterday I boiled my tea concoction of green, black, coffee, and nettle. My first time making a spritz. I just hope my experiment works and doesn't make my hair break off. My ends are soft and supple. I braided my hair up in 10 braids and wigged it yesterday. It was a long straight wig. My boyfriend kept complimenting me saying I should wear my hair like that more often lol


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I got some new headbands last night. This one is my favorite. It's a stretch lace band. I got a pink stretchy one and a floral satin pink one.


 
Cute headbands. Those are literally headbands or your made it out of a scarf? I lately, have been buying the faux braid headbands--makes you look like you have more hair and did intricate hair styles


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 29, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Cute headbands. Those are literally headbands or your made it out of a scarf? I lately, have been buying the faux braid headbands--makes you look like you have more hair and did intricate hair styles



These are real headbands. They are stretchy lace material and about 2 inches thick all around. 
Perfect for when I rock buns to work 

Eta I like the braided ones too. Like this one


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 29, 2014)

I would like to join. I cut my relaxer off after transitioning for 21 months. 

*Current length*: APL
*Hair*: Natural
*Goal Month*: May 2015
*Current Reggie*: wash every 2 wks, Dc Every 2 wks, Protein 1x monthly. I tension blow dry and straighten using 1 pass or blow dry and bun. I get less breakage with straight hair. 
*What do y plan on changing to make it to BSL*: moisturize and seal more often and keep my ends protected. 

*Starting Pic*:

View attachment 285943


----------



## iLurk (Nov 30, 2014)

doing a lazy wig regime from now til it starts getting warm again. What that means is

Moisturize and seal every other day
wash and dc every 2 weeks 
Wear hair in 4 loose braids with a tiny bit of hair out in the front... i have a curly wig so i can get away with not so flat hair underneath
will also finger detangle once a week day just to keep my new growth from matting up. 

protein treatments still scheduled for every 6 weeks and trims every 8.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm gonna dry shampoo my hair today. I think I will use dry poo once a week to keep my hair light and bouncy


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

For those who braid their hair as protective hair styles alone or under braids...do you re-braid daily? If not what do you do with the fly-aways and tame the hair above the braids so the hair won't knot up?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> For those who braid their hair as protective hair styles alone or under braids...do you re-braid daily? If not what do you do with the fly-aways and tame the hair above the braids so the hair won't knot up?



When I wear braids I redo them weekly. I use aloe vera juice as a detangler and Hello Hydration as a leave in. This combo keeps the fly-aways away


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh I see, 'cause I have been doing them daily or if lazy just keep the same braids in tact and slather Shea Butter on all braids. Then pin up under a wig or include the braids in some type of protective style.


----------



## ackee walk (Nov 30, 2014)

ok, so went to the salon today to get a treatment and straighten my hair. pissed because i'd gotten to bsl but her "trim" took me back to apl. so, the first pic below was my true progress pic but the second one with the striped shirt showing is my starting pic after she butchered me ugh.


----------



## havilland (Nov 30, 2014)

ackee walk said:


> ok, so went to the salon today to get a treatment and straighten my hair. pissed because i'd gotten to bsl but her "trim" took me back to apl. so, the first pic below was my true progress pic but the second one with the striped shirt showing is my starting pic after she butchered me ugh.



Your hair is EXTREMELY lovely BUT why didn't you stop her!?!   Why'd you let her cut your hair???? 


OMG....I just broke a sweat.  Birds need to peck out her eyes!!!! 

I'm sorry.....I'm ready to take my earrings off. That's ridiculous that she did that to you


----------



## ackee walk (Nov 30, 2014)

havilland said:


> Your hair is EXTREMELY lovely BUT why didn't you stop her!?!   Why'd you let her cut your hair????
> 
> 
> OMG....I just broke a sweat.  Birds need to peck out her eyes!!!!
> ...



i had NO idea she was cutting that much! she showed me what she was going to cut and it looked to be about .5 inch/1 inch at most. then i get home to take my pic and i see how much she cut. if i had any clue she was cutting that much, i would have stopped her. you kidding me? i'm so heated right now. you know how long it took me to get to BSL?? i am up.set.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

ackee walk said:


> ok, so went to the salon today to get a treatment and straighten my hair. pissed because i'd gotten to bsl but her "trim" took me back to apl. so, the first pic below was my true progress pic but the second one with the striped shirt showing is my starting pic after she butchered me ugh.
> 
> View attachment 286129
> 
> View attachment 286127


 
OMG! Whhyyyyy? Did she give you some type of explanation as to why she needed to cut so much off??


----------



## ackee walk (Nov 30, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> OMG! Whhyyyyy? Did she give you some type of explanation as to why she needed to cut so much off??



i didn't ask her because i didn't know she was going to do that to me. this is a lesson learned. i will never trust her to trim my hair again. hell, i'm not trusting any stylist to trim my hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm sorry ackee walk. Your hair is still beautiful and you will get back to bsl in no time. My stylist did the same thing to me last month and I am on track to be bsl again in the Spring. Let's grow it back together


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

^^ Yes, trim your own; that's what I do. AND you can save your own money and put it towards something else (new clothes, make-up, hair products, a rainy day, or toward a vacation). Either go for wash/blow dry or flat iron, but do your own trimming. That's how I was raised (besides my mom went to Beauty School). Sorry off topic...or take the time out to read the forums here on how to do amazing blow outs, flat irons, rollersets, etc. Sorry girl.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2014)

ackee walk said:


> i didn't ask her because i didn't know she was going to do that to me. this is a lesson learned. i will never trust her to trim my hair again. hell, i'm not trusting any stylist to trim my hair



I'm going to buy a good pair of shears so I can do my own trims. I just have to learn how to properly trim layers


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

ackee walk said:


> ok, so went to the salon today to get a treatment and straighten my hair. pissed because i'd gotten to bsl but her "trim" took me back to apl. so, the first pic below was my true progress pic but the second one with the striped shirt showing is my starting pic after she butchered me ugh.



That sucks! ackee walk.  I've seen this happen time and time again though...Learn to trim your own hair. Look up youtubes about it.


----------



## havilland (Nov 30, 2014)

ackee walk said:


> i had NO idea she was cutting that much! she showed me what she was going to cut and it looked to be about .5 inch/1 inch at most. then i get home to take my pic and i see how much she cut. if i had any clue she was cutting that much, i would have stopped her. you kidding me? i'm so heated right now. you know how long it took me to get to BSL?? i am up.set.




I'm sorry Hunny.  

Please learn how to trim your own hair. Your ends should be all set now. So you won't need a trim for awhile.  

This is gonna sound silly but buy some good shears, get a few $10 wigs on sale...put your hair up .....slap a wig on...  And practice trimming your hair on the wigs.  It works.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 30, 2014)

You can also go to Super Cuts or some place similar. That's where I go. You're facing a mirror the entire time. All they do is cut all day (for the most part), and they know how to follow directions. Plus the cost is between  $10 and $14. Quick and cheap.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 1, 2014)

It's cold and raining so I'm keeping my hair cross wrapped under my satin scarf. Aint nobody got time for frizz


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 1, 2014)

I plan to reach MBL in 2015. I think I am almost BSL now, I will find out towards the end of the month when I straighten. Right now I m doing the Fall wash n go challenge to retain length. I will do a slight trim and length check for winter and pick another challenge for the winter season. Happy growing ladies!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 1, 2014)

Updated starting pic, better lighting. 
4 day old flat ironed hair.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 1, 2014)

Add me to the challenge please. I'm currently BS. I should be MBL some time next year


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2014)

I saw a lady today with a beautiful blowout. She goes to the Dominicans like me. We have been to two of the same places. She recommended a lady and I can't wait to visit the new place. I love talking hair with women irl!


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 2, 2014)

Using this right now, love it so far


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> Using this right now, love it so far



I have a similar dryer from Sally's. Mine is black. It works great and only cost me $20


----------



## Veeology (Dec 2, 2014)

Please add me! I'm determined to finish a challenge! I'm currently BSL (barely). I deep condition once a week and I'm going to try to put little to no heat on my hair for the next 6 months. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## iLurk (Dec 2, 2014)

lol Anaisin that has actually replaced my hooded dryer because I got tired of pulling it out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Veeology said:


> Please add me! I'm determined to finish a challenge! I'm currently BSL (barely). I deep condition once a week and I'm going to try to put little to no heat on my hair for the next 6 months.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Nice blog  Your flexirod set was really cute. Do u have any pics of your hair straight?


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 3, 2014)

iLurk said:


> lol Anaisin that has actually replaced my hooded dryer because I got tired of pulling it out.



I was about to buy a hard one but I saw this at sallys, it was cheap and worth a try. I won't be buying the hard one now, saved me money


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 3, 2014)

I need to buy some large rollers, I was being delusional before blowdrying my hair with a comb attachment. That crap rips out so much hair. Saw a YouTube vid awhile ago of a woman with the same issue, she uses rollers to stretch. Does it for 2 nights then the 2nd night she takes them out & flat irons


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> I need to buy some large rollers, I was being delusional before blowdrying my hair with a comb attachment. That crap rips out so much hair. Saw a YouTube vid awhile ago of a woman with the same issue, she uses rollers to stretch. Does it for 2 nights then the 2nd night she takes them out & flat irons


What kind of rollers? Are you going to sleep in them?


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 4, 2014)

I flat ironed last week for Thanksgiving. Here's my starting pic for this challenge taken yesterday


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 4, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> What kind of rollers? Are you going to sleep in them?



This is what I'm referring to
http://youtu.be/bWiuEupOHFQ


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 4, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I flat ironed last week for Thanksgiving. Here's my starting pic for this challenge taken yesterday



Beautiful!!


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you Prettymetty


----------



## ronie (Dec 4, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I flat ironed last week for Thanksgiving. Here's my starting pic for this challenge taken yesterday


Gorgeous hair. Your progress is amazing.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you Ronie! It was a long year whew


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes it was. I'm glad this year is almost over. 2015 will be my year. I plan on making bsl by Summer and mbl next Winter. This apl layered hair is difficult to style. I need a growth spurt


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so ready. I just re-upped on my oils for my sulfur oil. I even bought some MN since I had great success with it in the past. I also ordered a new hair dryer, the Conair Infiniti 3-in-1 since I'll be blow drying every 2 weeks. I'll be back at the end of the month to post my starting pic.


----------



## shanequalashawn (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally took out my protective style. My hair is Bsl barely (longest layer is at line 11)


----------



## iLurk (Dec 5, 2014)

ok i lied a little bit.  i am doing a lazy regime but instead of washing every 2 weeks think i'll do it every 1 or 2 weeks depending on my mood at the time. i just love the way running water feels on my scalp i dont think i can skip washing this week


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have Komaza Protein treatment in my hair right now. My hair really likes this stuff. I believe I should be using this treatment every two weeks. I will start doing that for the next couple months and see how my hair responds. I've also upped my internal protein. I've been drinking shakes again, but using my Blender Bottle. Love that little thing. It's so easy for someone on the go.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 6, 2014)

Been wigging it for about a week now for like 12+ hour days with my hair braided up underneath. I wonder how much longer I can do this because I've really got the itchies. I want to wear a protective style while making it look like I have long hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 6, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I have Komaza Protein treatment in my hair right now. My hair really likes this stuff. I believe I should be using this treatment every two weeks. I will start doing that for the next couple months and see how my hair responds. I've also upped my internal protein. I've been drinking shakes again, but using my Blender Bottle. Love that little thing. It's so easy for someone on the go.



Speaking of Komaza, I need to get my analysis soon.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 6, 2014)

I want to join, too! Will post starting pic at the end of the year. And I'm looking into tweaking my regi. Something I'm doing is causing my hair to feel dryer than usual


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 7, 2014)

Pre-pooing right now and about to wash my hair in less than an hour. I noticed as I was applying the coconut oil and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner all throughout my hair I had less shedding!  So that means the tea rinse/my tea spritz is working!


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 7, 2014)

I tension blow dried my hair yesterday, braided it to stretch more then I put it in a bun tonight. Just wanted to take a break from washing since it cuts into my sleep hours lol


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh and I used a bit of that shea moisture gel,  I was scared to use too much and it feels nice, my hair is really soft. Moisturized, shiny and slicked back. They need to stop marketing it as a wng product because it doesn't work that way for me or anyone else that reviewed it. Eco styler is too heavy for my blow dried hair, too thick to spread evenly so I use too much then I'll ended up having to wash because of build up and flakes. This SM stuff is perfect


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 8, 2014)

My roots are really puffy, but I got to make it last 2 more weeks. I might get a cheapie wig to get me through. My other option is to just bun


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 8, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm here. Add me please. I just made APL and ready for BSL-MBL for 2015.  I'll be 100% in protective styles for 2015 - wigs, buns, crotchet braids and twists. This is easiest for me with my schedule...and super effective for my length retention.
> 
> I'll still be using my homemade sulphur oil.


My starting pics taken today.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 8, 2014)

Noticed last night during hair washing & followed with the LOC method and this morning that my hair appears stronger and thicker.
I'm wearing my hair in 2 pigtails extended with curly fake hair. My ends are securely protected with saran wrap. I hope I can make this protective hairstyle last all week!


----------



## ezina (Dec 8, 2014)

About 4 weeks until I do a length check. Hoping for MBL.

I was sort of 'meh' about my last length check in September...I was hoping to be closer to MBL than I was. I mean, I was, but not all my hair, so it was cut even. I am forever chasing long lengths...

This week, I'm getting my hair prepared for a Christmas Party I'm hosting. I will wash and DC, blow dry using the tension method, and then do about 20 braids in my hair, so that by Friday before the party, I'll have a fresh braid out. It's been almost a year since I rocked a proper braid out. I'll post a braid out comparison shot here if I like the results.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 8, 2014)

ezina said:


> About 4 weeks until I do a length check. Hoping for MBL.
> 
> I was sort of 'meh' about my last length check in September...I was hoping to be closer to MBL than I was. I mean, I was, but not all my hair, so it was cut even. I am forever chasing long lengths...
> 
> This week, I'm getting my hair prepared for a Christmas Party I'm hosting. I will wash and DC, blow dry using the tension method, and then do about 20 braids in my hair, so that by Friday before the party, I'll have a fresh braid out. It's been almost a year since I rocked a proper braid out. I'll post a braid out comparison shot here if I like the results.



ezina Um, Sis, you need to head over to the WSL 2015 thread...all up in here putting us to shame! ;-)


----------



## ezina (Dec 8, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> ezina Um, Sis, you need to head over to the WSL 2015 thread...all up in here putting us to shame! ;-)



Haha, don't kick me out just yet; I'm still BSL! Lol, but seriously, I visit pretty much all the hair challenge threads that are BSL+ but this thread is definitely one of my more favorite ones!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2014)

^^^Aw, come join us in WL 2015 ezina! I'm BSL too and I'm co-hosting the darn thing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 8, 2014)

ezina I checked out your blog today and girl your hair is lovely.


----------



## ezina (Dec 9, 2014)

[USER][/USER][USER][/USER][USER][/USER]





Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Aw, come join us in WL 2015 ezina! I'm BSL too and I'm co-hosting the darn thing.



Froreal3
Of course! Though waist length in 2015 is pretty daunting as my torso seems to go on forever. Well, they don't call it a challenge for nothing! 



Prettymetty said:


> ezina I checked out your blog today and girl your hair is lovely.



Prettymetty
Thank you so much!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

Getting my hair regimen in gear. Started taking Biotin pills as of Sunday 2x a day.


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 9, 2014)

Leo24Rule i recently started taking biotin again too. how many mgs are you taking per day?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

For now just finishing up a bottle of Biotin that was open from a year ago lol 
As of right now I'm taking 10,000 mgs a day (1 soft gel is 5000 mcg). And yourself?
After this bottle is gone I will purchase Andrew Lessman's Hair/Skin/Nails from HSN:
http://www.hsn.com/shop/andrew-lessman-hair-skin-and-nails-vitamins/hf0092-129


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 9, 2014)

i'm taking 5 mgs/5000 mcgs per day. daily i take either the nature's bounty hsn vitamins or i'll just take a country life high potency biotin pill on its own


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

ackee walk  you only take 1 pill a day?


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 9, 2014)

lol, not exactly. i have a vitamin stash at home that i am trying to get rid of, and that's separate from the nature's bounty hsn vitamins that i keep at work.  so if i am home, i take the country life high potency biotin (that's 5 mgs of biotin in that one pill), and i will also take silica, folic acid and omega 3.  on my work days, i can't always be bothered with all of that so i will just take my nature's bounty hsn vitamins. serving size for nature's bounty is 3/day, which in total amounts to 5 mgs of biotin, amongst other good stuff.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

ackee walk: The pills you swallowing small or big? I can't do the big ones. Girl, you are too much, but it's smart (vitamin stash). I like that !
I was thinking of taking a silica, folic acid, and garlic pills too. Are the silica, folic acid, biotin, and HSN pills really doing a difference in your hair?


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 9, 2014)

Leo24Rule they are all pretty small, except the omega 3 but its a soft gel cap so it's still pretty easy to swallow.

i think they're making a difference in my hair. i've noticed that my hair has been growing faster since i started taking them in earnest. i also started exercising more though, so that probably helped too. girl, my fine hair does not retain length easily. i need all the help i can get!


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 10, 2014)

I lose too much freaking hair when it's stretched, need to do the regimen I made for myself and stick to it. Swear I just lost a months of hair from brushing it today. Either my natural shrunken curls/coils or fully straightened hair, I cannot do the in between even though I like the styles other's do on their blow dried hair. Only doing my wng regimen until I reach my length goal then can create a straight hair one. I used to use heat too often and ended up with neck length hair in 2012, I cried lol it was never been that short before


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 10, 2014)

We ade going to church tonight and I don't know what to do with my hair. I might just do a nice bun


----------



## iLurk (Dec 10, 2014)

today i was measuring my torso and realized my bsl is the same as my mbl so by the time i am fully bsl i will pretty much be mbl as well. i guess thats a perk of being short


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 10, 2014)

iLurk said:


> today i was measuring my torso and realized my bsl is the same as my mbl so by the time i am fully bsl i will pretty much be mbl as well. i guess thats a perk of being short



Me too! Bsl to Mbl took me like 4 months last time. I should be grazing Bsl by my bday in June. I will update monthly after each blowout. I am 1-2 inches from Bsl right now


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 10, 2014)

iLurk said:


> today i was measuring my torso and realized my bsl is the same as my mbl so by the time i am fully bsl i will pretty much be mbl as well. i guess thats a perk of being short



I have a similar situation. I have big boobs and my bra sits low (32ddd). I did a length check today and I might as well consider bsl mbl lol.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 10, 2014)

Yall made me curious so I pulled out my old length check shirt. Im APL now and BSB is 3 inches away. MBL is 3 inches from BSB.  So I need 6 more inches to make MBL by the end of 2015. I gotta make every inch count.  I applied my sulfur oil and MN last night. On it!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 11, 2014)

BSL and MBL are two inches apart on me too. Then WL is another two inches. Too bad BSL is the hardest length to reach for me. I feel like the others would be easy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2014)

My hair was dry, dull and frizzy so I moisturized in sections with Neutrogena silk touch and sealed with argan oil. Now I have smooth, shiny moisturized hair. I was afraid that a good moisturizer would make my hair stiff and heavy, but I still have swang


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 11, 2014)

My hair is still in my protective style of 2 pig tails with my ends wrapped in saran wrap. Glad the look still kept up because all this week I've been extremely tired due to working 2 jobs and going to Grad School. It's catching up to me 
Can't wait to be on winter break from school and 1 of my jobs in 5 more days


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> My hair is still in my protective style of 2 pig tails with my ends wrapped in saran wrap. Glad the look still kept up because all this week I've been extremely tired due to working 2 jobs and going to Grad School. It's catching up to me
> Can't wait to be on winter break from school and 1 of my jobs in 5 more days



2 jobs AND grad school? When do you sleep? You are a soldier!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> 2 jobs AND grad school? When do you sleep? You are a soldier!



Yes, you read correctly, 2 jobs and grad school. Work 12 hours days and go to school only on Sundays so that works in my schedule. What can I say I love money and know higher education is the way to go. Almost done! I usually get my 8 hrs of sleep, however, for some reason this week just get 5 or 6 hours. No bueno


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 12, 2014)

It's raining so flyaways doesn't matter. I can blame it on the rain hehe


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2014)

The rain and clouds are the reason I am still wearing my satin scarf. This weather is so nasty this week


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll probably wear a braid out tonight since my hair has been braided up. My jet black hair makes it look so much more defined. Trying to make it until the end of the year before I use heat. Almost there!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2014)

PlainJane did you do a rinse? I love the way black hair looks, but I can't commit to the same color for longer than a year so I do lighter shades


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> The rain and clouds are the reason I am still wearing my satin scarf. This weather is so nasty this week


 
With this weather you're still able to maintain your Dominican blowout?


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 12, 2014)

Prettymetty I did a Demi-permanent rinse so it's basically permanent. It's funny you say that because I dyed it so I could resist the urge to go lighter. I'm trying to wait until I'm full natural before I go light.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> With this weather you're still able to maintain your Dominican blowout?



Yes mam. My blowout is almost 3 weeks old now. I have a tiny bit of frizz, but that's no biggie. When I go out in the rain I either cover my hair with a scarf or use an umbrella. With each blowout my hair becomes more frizz resistant


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Prettymetty I did a Demi-permanent rinse so it's basically permanent. It's funny you say that because I dyed it so I could resist the urge to go lighter. I'm trying to wait until I'm full natural before I go light.



I usually go a shade or 2 lighter than my natural brown so that I can use rinses. Once I go black I can't go back  One time I had to dye and bleach my hair to get the black off. Luckily there was no breakage...I had it done at a high end salon.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I usually go a shade or 2 lighter than my natural brown so that I can use rinses. Once I go black I can't go back  One time I had to dye and bleach my hair to get the black off. Luckily there was no breakage...I had it done at a high end salon.


I eventually want to go really light. Not quite blonde but definitely light.  but I'll have to wait and see how much my natural hair can bear.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I have the flu. My hair looks like poo. If it weren't for headbands what would I do?  

No, seriously I look bad. I am sweating out a fever so my hair is just getting bigger and bigger. I threw on a new headband and put my hair in a low bun.


----------



## havilland (Dec 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I think I have the flu. My hair looks like poo. If it weren't for headbands what would I do?   No, seriously I look bad. I am sweating out a fever so my hair is just getting bigger and bigger. I threw on a new headband and put my hair in a low bun.



I hope you feel better.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I think I have the flu. My hair looks like poo. If it weren't for headbands what would I do?
> 
> No, seriously I look bad. I am sweating out a fever so my hair is just getting bigger and bigger. I threw on a new headband and put my hair in a low bun.



Feel better!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 14, 2014)

MBL was my original ultimate goal.  I really hope I make it by June.   Can a sista get two inches by June? Dang! 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks ladies. I am wearing my hair up again today. It has been raining off and on. I can't wait to get my blowout next Tuesday


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 15, 2014)

So hubby has made it clear he's tired of me not showing my hair. (I'm always in PS like wigs, braids, crotchet.)  He said, "I paid all that money for your hair, I want to see it!"   I can't hardly blame him, though.  Whatever I want for my hair I get, soooo hubby wins!

I'm gonna become a master at cute updos and fancy buns. And I'll wear my hair down 1-2 times a week. That should keep him happy. At least it's not a wig!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty;20878081f said:
			
		

> My hair was dry, dull and frizzy so I moisturized in sections with Neutrogena silk touch and sealed with argan oil. Now I have smooth, shiny moisturized hair. I was afraid that a good moisturizer would make my hair stiff and heavy, but I still have swang



Did you apply that to your flat ironed hair? If so, do you get any reversion from it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> So hubby has made it clear he's tired of me not showing my hair. (I'm always in PS like wigs, braids, crotchet.)  He said, "I paid all that money for your hair, I want to see it!"   I can't hardly blame him, though.  Whatever I want for my hair I get, soooo hubby wins!
> 
> I'm gonna become a master at cute updos and fancy buns. And I'll wear my hair down 1-2 times a week. That should keep him happy. At least it's not a wig!



I totally understand. I wigged it for a year after my big chop, because I thought he would hate my short kinky hair. When we met it was relaxed and Mbl. I secretly big chopped while I was pregnant with my daughter (no transition).

Dh loves my natural hair. I am a straight haired natural mostly, but he is happy as long as I am wearing my hair. Every now and then I unleash the kinks


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

I am in love with my new ouchless scrunchies. They are a soft chiffon type material and they don't snag my hair at all.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> Did you apply that to your flat ironed hair? If so, do you get any reversion from it?



Yes. No reversion. It is a very watery leave in, but it is full of cones and oils to keep hair from reverting.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 15, 2014)

Finally seeing the negative effects of bunning, my hairline is thinning  so scary, I don't want to be bald and edgeless. Gonna have to do some mini braids/twists and wear them down for a few months. I been said I was going to wear them in the fall/winter but didn't have time to do them over. Maybe I'll do them Saturday night


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> Finally seeing the negative effects of bunning, my hairline is thinning  so scary, I don't want to be bald and edgeless. Gonna have to do some mini braids/twists and wear them down for a few months. I been said I was going to wear them in the fall/winter but didn't have time to do them over. Maybe I'll do them Saturday night



Wigs broke off my edges. It seems like if you protect your ends your edges suffer. Now I'm just wearing my hair down and out. My ends are fine, but it's time to let my scalp breathe and let my hairline thicken up


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 16, 2014)

Even though I've somewhat neglected my hair this past week by not putting my Shea Butter on it daily; I did, however, kept it in a protective hairstyle all week. My hair has yet to be washed and doesn't look too bad. So, 2 more days 'til school is out for work & Grad School. Looks like Friday is hair day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Wigs broke off my edges. It seems like if you protect your ends your edges suffer. Now I'm just wearing my hair down and out. My ends are fine, but it's time to let my scalp breathe and let my hairline thicken up



Prettymetty how did the wigs do that?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 16, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Prettymetty how did the wigs do that?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



I wore a wig for a short period and the wig cap broke my edges a bit, probably wasn't the right kind to use.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 16, 2014)

I may do those braids/twists today. Takes me 4 1/2 hours. I just want to be done by 8


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Prettymetty how did the wigs do that?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



It was a combination of the wig caps rubbing my fine edges and some of the wigs being too tight


----------



## FineChyna (Dec 16, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> I wore a wig for a short period and the wig cap broke my edges a bit, probably wasn't the right kind to use.



is there a wig cap that will give you less wear and tear on your hairline?

i really want to use wigs for the next year and worry that the wig and wig cap may be thinning my hair. i try wearing the wig further down my forehead so it doesn't lay directly on my hairline but i'm not sure its helping. i brought a lacefront thinking maybe if i leave the edges out that will help. i dunno. i'm kinda disappointed since i have limited styling options


----------



## iLurk (Dec 16, 2014)

I wear a spandex cap under my wigs and then a regular one over it to tighten it up the hold or flatten my hair a bit more if needed. Also the 2nd cap works to tuck wig combs under instead of attaching them to your hair if you use them.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 16, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> Finally seeing the negative effects of bunning, my hairline is thinning  so scary, I don't want to be bald and edgeless. Gonna have to do some mini braids/twists and wear them down for a few months. I been said I was going to wear them in the fall/winter but didn't have time to do them over. Maybe I'll do them Saturday night



Maybe your buns tied too tight? I dont put stress on my buns, and I usually grab all the hair, twist it into a bun than pin in the bun. No scrunchy. I also lightly put moisturizer and oil on edges daily. My edges are in great shape from this method.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It was a combination of the wig caps rubbing my fine edges and some of the wigs being too tight



Did you use regular or spandex with silkier material? I use the latter and haven't had a problem.Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2014)

Froreal3 I used the nylon stocking cap kind. Stocking material ripsout my hair like velcro  I tried to make an ouchless band for my ponytails out of pantyhose and it would rip a few strands out each time. I threw that ish away  My hair is sensitive to most fabrics. I can use silk, satin, chiffon and certain cotton blends


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 16, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Maybe your buns tied too tight? I dont put stress on my buns, and I usually grab all the hair, twist it into a bun than pin in the bun. No scrunchy. I also lightly put moisturizer and oil on edges daily. My edges are in great shape from this method.



My buns were never pulled tight so I think it's from using too much gel. I was running low on my pomade so I started using gel for my edges. 

I don't think my hair is long enough to do it that way and idk how to straighten my hair properly and neither does anyof these hair stylist where I live lol


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 16, 2014)

Pomade didn't damaged your edges? If you decide to go back to bunning after your twists/mini braids stay with the pomade if it's good on your edges. Keep in mind lightly moisturizing and sealing before adding pomade/gel may help. This will cause product build up, washing weekly is nessasary. I love bunning. Hope you find what works best for you


----------



## FineChyna (Dec 17, 2014)

Froreal3 Prettymetty iLurk  do you happen to know what wig cap brands you are using? The BSS in my area seem to use the same generic brand that i can't remember right now. but if there are other brands out there i am willing to try

and iLurk that is a good idea about using 2 wig caps-i will have to try that.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't know the brand. Sometimes I think I would be better off without a wig cap :/


----------



## keranikki (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't use the Evolve brand of wig caps.  Below is a picture of the scars I received from wearing one overnight to flatten my hair for a bun. I still don't understand what happened. It started off as two raised areas with mini puss bumps, before it turned dark.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 17, 2014)

Cocoa butter stick would take care of that keranikki


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 17, 2014)

I wanna join the party too! 
 Pic to come later..

My stats:

Type: idk, 4a/3c? I'll take pics and y'all tell me

Length: BSB with 3 strands touching my brastrap lol

Texture/Po/Thickness: fine/low po/medium


Reggie:

Cowash with cheapie conditioners

Shampoo/Protein/Moisture as needed(weekly or biweekly)

Henna monthly

Inverting monthly mainly for thickness

Oiling and massaging scalp

Styling consists of twistouts, buns and half wigs


My goal is to be full BSL by my bday in July, MBL by the end of 2015. I'm going to step up my DC game, bun/wig almost exclusively, and heavily seal my ends to avoid any setbacks. 

     HHG!


----------



## iLurk (Dec 17, 2014)

FineChyna i dont remember the brand name but it says spandex cap on the cover also mens wave caps seem to last me longer than typical wig caps even though they are the same material


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 17, 2014)

Count me in.  I think I can make BSL by the end of 2015. 

As for my regimen...same as it ever was, just more consistently applied:

Once per week: 
Shampoo 
DC (protein/moisture)
Heavy protein every six weeks 
Moisture/seal with grease and water
Keep hair in protective style 
Occasionally color and straighten hair 

I will take a product inventory when I get off work and post it here on my blog.  I need to bust out my camera too. Hopefully I will add my photo before the end of the year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome to the challenge ladies. I will update the list tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2014)

My scalp is itching... I really want to wash my hair, but I will wait and get it done at the salon. Less frequent washing means longer lasting blowouts and faster detangling (at salon).


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 18, 2014)

I wonder if I should use 10 or 20 volume developer


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> I wonder if I should use 10 or 20 volume developer



If you want to lift your color use 20. If you just want to deposit color use 10.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm still at BS I did reach MB but had to cut my ends due to thinness so now I'm back at BS #shrugs...


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> If you want to lift your color use 20. If you just want to deposit color use 10.



I did the strand test on a weave with 20 volume and it's a Christmas red lol I need to go to a professional


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> I did the strand test on a weave with 20 volume and it's a Christmas red lol I need to go to a professional



You may need a higher developer if you are trying to lift more than 2-3 shades... Did you mix the 20 volume with bleach? If you are dyeing weave go ahead and use a 30 or 40. I wouldn't dare use anything that strong on real hair however


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> You may need a higher developer if you are trying to lift more than 2-3 shades... Did you mix the 20 volume with bleach? If you are dyeing weave go ahead and use a 30 or 40. I wouldn't dare use anything that strong on real hair however




I'm dying my real hair. I just didn't want to test it on my hair so I used weave the same color. And no the dye already has bleach pre mixed in it. When I said it was a Christmas red I was refering to the color of the weave piece I just dyed, not the color I want it to be so I dont need a higher developer lol


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok clearly I was seeing things, it's not bright red at all. It's the color I want lol now I'm excited


----------



## Veeology (Dec 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Nice blog  Your flexirod set was really cute. Do u have any pics of your hair straight?



Thank you so much! I will upload some pics of my straight hair soon. I gotta find some lol.


----------



## ezina (Dec 19, 2014)

Just made an appointment to straighten my hair on Christmas Eve. When I stretch my hair in the shower, it's BSL, but I want to be sure just in case it's actually MBL.


----------



## ezina (Dec 19, 2014)

Also, if I could, I would straighten my own hair, but it's such a daunting task! I can count on one hand how many times I had my hair flat ironed when I used to be relaxed so I never got familiar with it.

And I'm throwing in the towel in terms of styling my hair. I'll keep it in a bun. Boring, but it works at retaining my length and it's super low stress.

I'm going to be that long-haired natural who does nothing with her hair but keeps it in a bun and sometimes get it professionally straightened once every year or so.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 19, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> Ok clearly I was seeing things, it's not bright red at all. It's the color I want lol now I'm excited



You should do a strand test on your hair. Somewhere in the back or behind an ear.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been wigging it for a month. Tomorrow I'm going to check on my nape and edges. So far they don't look thinned out or anything. Contemplating a blow out and/or a light flat iron. IDK which one I want to do. Maybe neither if I'm too lazy tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2014)

My hair today


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Prettymetty Very nice!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 21, 2014)

I didn't really understand all of the hype behind using natural products but I have a significantly better "hair week" when my wash day only incorporates natural products. 

How is everyone wearing their hair for Christmas?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 21, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I didn't really understand all of the hype behind using natural products but I have a significantly better "hair week" when my wash day only incorporates natural products.
> 
> How is everyone wearing their hair for Christmas?



I'm getting my hair blow dried on Tuesday. I'm probably going to put some flexirods in for loose curls on Christmas day.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm wearing a braid out for Xmas. The Shea Moisture gel gave me great definition


----------



## iLurk (Dec 21, 2014)

been too lazy to style my hair or even put it under a wig so right now i got it in 6 celie braids and i tie them back int a low bun. looks too stupid to be worn out in public so i pull my hood up when i go to the store 

christmas would most likely be the same thing aint nothing special hppening that day for me i'll be straightening my hair next sat though


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 21, 2014)

I put my hair in med twists and was very surprised how long they are compared to Oct! I also tried a new combo - on dry hair, I used Long-Aid curl activator gel and sealed with Blue Magic. My twists are soft and non greasy. I'm surprised by that!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's my end of year LC.

I am making a few changes in my reggie. 

*Adding *more protein treatments*. I will use my Komaza protein treatment every two weeks.
*I will keep go *back to keeping twists in my hair for two weeks at a time,* only removing them to wash/protein/dc. I think my weekly regimen is hurting my retention.
*I will *wear wigs* for a while in 2015
*I will continue to moisturize and seal my hair every other day.

*Question: *I have been using sulfur oil on my scalp. Do you think that the bi-weekly washing can work with that? Or maybe I should just do a quick cowash of my twists to get the sulfur off my scalp weekly? I wonder if that will still be too much manipulation? I'd kind of rather just keep my hands off my hair for two weeks at a time...


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 I keep my twists in 3-4 weeks while still applying sulfur oil. But at the 2-week mark I will water rinse my scalp thoroughly in shower with the shower head, rubbing my scalp lightly. Then I'll let conditioner sit on my twist until I finish shower.

Afterwards I'll M&S and oil scalp.  This routine leaves no build up or stinkies (I have DH check!)



Froreal3 said:


> Here's my end of year LC.
> 
> I am making a few changes in my reggie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> @Froreal3 I keep my twists in 3-4 weeks while still applying sulfur oil. But at the 2-week mark I will water rinse my scalp thoroughly in shower with the shower head, rubbing my scalp lightly. Then I'll let conditioner sit on my twist until I finish shower.
> 
> Afterwards I'll M&S and oil scalp.  This routine leaves no build up or stinkies (I have DH check!)



Ok, I'm going to try this HappyAtLast. Thank you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so excited about my blowout tomorrow! Tonight I will do an overnight prepoo with aloe vera juice and coconut oil.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 22, 2014)

Been to lazy to do my hair even now that school is out and 1 job is out on Christmas break. I've either been out in the stores shopping for myself or sleeping lol. My hair has been neglected and so disgusting, but I will wash today b/c it is my company dinner Christmas party tonight


----------



## KERC1974 (Dec 22, 2014)

Current Length - Beyond BS hoping to reach MB by June-July 2015.  My regimen I wash my hair at least 2-3 days a week (co-wash 2x/week). At 7-8 weeks, wash 1-2x/week (co-wash 1x/week) shampoo w/ moisturizing shampoo (2x/week) and clarify 2-3x/month. Pre-poo 1x/week with an oil blend of ceramides and essential oils or conditioner. Henna w/ coconut milk, oil and conditioner 2-3/month, off weeks Aphogee 2 minute protein treatment. Aphogee 2 step protein treatment 1x/6 weeks. Deep condition 1x/week with Heat and sleep in it overnight.Moisturize and seal daily, tea rinse w/ essential oils spritz daily, oil mix w/ essential oils to scalp 2-3/week. Daily scalp massages, GHE 4-5/week. Inversion 1x/month, Wash n Go's, buns, french braids, protective styling 7 days a week. Heat styling 1-2x/month. Relaxer (texlaxed) stretch between 12 - 16 weeks. Trim every 6 months, dusting with each relaxer. Supplements (Biotin, MSM, Bamboo, garlic) will consider Hair Infinity once Biotin stash is finished.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I didn't really understand all of the hype behind using natural products but I have a significantly better "hair week" when my wash day only incorporates natural products.
> 
> How is everyone wearing their hair for Christmas?


 

I def wearing my hair in a twistout. I have my twists under a wig and will take them out on Christmas day.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in. I had a setback and had to cut 3" of bad ends. L post my starting pic at the end of the year.


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 22, 2014)

ajargon02 oh no, i'm sorry


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 22, 2014)

OK so I've been dc'ng once a week and baggying my ponytail overnight with protective healthy ends and Orgx Coconut Milk Nourishing Anti-Breakage Serum. Then bun in the morning... I'm loving the results. My hair is soooo moisturized. Yum lol


----------



## Adonia1987 (Dec 23, 2014)

Please count me in!

I will not be participating much because I keep my hair in sew ins for 12 weeks at a time. I will be doing this for all of 2015. 

I am currently about an inch or two away from BSL. I hope to achieve MBL by the end of the year. 

As I mentioned, I keep my sew ins for 12 weeks, take it down and do a protein treatment, steam treatment, and go back to protective styling. I wash weekly and oil my scalp 2x a week. 

I am natural. I will add a picture in Mars when I take this new sew in down.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 23, 2014)

Washed my hair yesterday, but because I neglected it for a week and didn't follow my hair regime faithfully I loss hair in the shower and during the detangling process. Hopefully, that isn't a huge setback for me.


----------



## iLurk (Dec 23, 2014)

debating on buying another wig. its synthetic i like the color and style but i really dont think its worth more than $20


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 23, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


> I wanna join- I'm APL now and I am looking to be at least BSL/MBL by December 2015.
> 
> I don't have a regimen. I just do whatever my hair/scalp needs at that moment.
> 
> ...



I always thought bsl was the top of your bra strap and mbl was the bottom. That's what it is on me at least


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree. Bsl is top of bra and Mbl is slightly past bottom of bra


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2014)

Today's blowout


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 23, 2014)

Your hair is just inching away. Looks lovely Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

I left my whole bag of hair products at the Dominican salon.  I had a new bottle of Keracare Humecto, Nexxus Emergencee and Chi silk infusion. I also had my Keracare shampoo and a comb in there. I hope it's still there


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 24, 2014)

Prettymetty
your hair looks really nice

hope you get your bag of products back


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Prettymetty
> your hair looks really nice
> 
> hope you get your bag of products back



Thank you. I guess if they lose my products I will have an excuse to go shopping.  I can't live without my Chi silk


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 24, 2014)

Prettymetty,

I need to join. I thought that I had done this already.  

My goal is mid back this year. I have had a lot of breakage, so I'm going to be slowly trimming my hair to even the ends. 

My routine is washing every Saturday. I prepoo Friday night with vatika frosting or ayuvedic oil.  Layer ayuvedic oil under my deep condition, and sit under the dryer for 40 - 50 minutes.  I'm adding various ayuvedic powders and teas to my regime. I moisturize and seal my ends twice a day, and use annabelle ayuvedic oil daily. Currently experimenting with tea spritz daily.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Prettymetty,
> 
> I need to join. I thought that I had done this already.
> 
> ...


 
I will add you to the list


----------



## missyrayne19 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd like to join! 

My current length is grazing BSL. I'd like to be at full BSL by the end of 2015. I'm sure I could get to grazing MBL if I wanted to but one of my hair goals for 2015 is to get my layers to grow out. I feel full BSL is a length where I'd be comfortable at to maintain while I let my layers to grow out. 

My regimen is pretty simple:

- wash weekly
- pre-poo with grapeseed oil on the length and my oil mixture on my scalp for 30 minutes under my heating cap
- wash with Paul Mitchell shampoos (alternate which one depending upon how my hair feels) 
- add either Paul Mitchell smoothing conditioner or Redken smoothing conditioner for 5 minutes; rinse
- DC for 30 minutes to 1 hour depending upon how dry my hair feels
- roller set up until I get 8-9 weeks post; after that, regimen is still the same but I air dry or do heatless styles instead of roller setting
- relax at 12 weeks post and M&S during the week as needed 

And that's it. So excited for this challenge. Let's do this! 

Here's my starting pic for the challenge:


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! Been moisturizing my hair daily since my last hair wash. I'm currently wigging it with my new wig I bought last week. <Sings Snoop: "I love it.."


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> I'd like to join!
> 
> My current length is grazing BSL. I'd like to be at full BSL by the end of 2015. I'm sure I could get to grazing MBL if I wanted to but one of my hair goals for 2015 is to get my layers to grow out. I feel full BSL is a length where I'd be comfortable at to maintain while I let my layers to grow out.
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair!! I will add you to the list :welcome3:


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 26, 2014)

So now that I'm 1 year post, bunning doesn't work for me unless my hair is straight. The pulling I'm doing to get a decent bun is causing too much tension on my edges. I noticed a lot of breakage near where I place the pony tail holder. I'm going to try a rollerset to see how straight it gets my hair.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 26, 2014)

It's a wig shop near my job, I might have to slide through there lol wonder if they have after xmas sales


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 26, 2014)

I want to get an ombre bob wig, but most of the ones I see online are super expensive. I can't justify a $200 wig that I will only wear a few times  

I wish I could find a synthetic version of the wig I want...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 26, 2014)

My stylist found my bag of products and she will put it up for me until I can pick it up on Tuesday. What a blessing!


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 27, 2014)

I washed my hair last Tuesday; shampoo'd with moisturizing shampoo. I Dc'd for 20 mins with heat, rinse then i apply heat protectant ,and tension blow dry on medium heat setting. I added a bit of serum and flexirod overnight. I moisturize every day mostly the ends and flexirod to maintain the waves.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2014)

TeeSGee that looks great!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

TeeSGee said:


> I washed my hair last Tuesday; shampoo'd with moisturizing shampoo. I Dc'd for 20 mins with heat, rinse then i apply heat protectant ,and tension blow dry on medium heat setting. I added a bit of serum and flexirod overnight. I moisturize every day mostly the ends and flexirod to maintain the waves.
> 
> 
> View attachment 290349



Pretty!! I love the size of your waves. What color did you use?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 27, 2014)

Added my start photo to the first page, but I'll add it back here as well. Fresh roller set and as straight as it'll get. I stay away from heat since I'm double processed. Finally made it back to APL after a set back that I had to cut it to NL in '13.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

topnotch1010 said:


> Added my start photo to the first page, but I'll add it back here as well. Fresh roller set and as straight as it'll get. I stay away from heat since I'm double processed. Finally made it back to APL after a set back that I had to cut it to NL in '12.



Ooh that color is gorgeous


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Prettymetty! Happy Holidays!! I've been off the forum for a while. How have you been?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm great topnotch1010. I'm in Houston too. What area are you in?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm great topnotch1010. I'm in Houston too. What area are you in?



Really?!! I'm over here by Memorial City Mall. What part do you live, Prettymetty? Seems to be quite a few of us in the Bayou City! We need to have a meet up! Every one I've been to in the past was nothing but fun!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

topnotch1010 said:


> Really?!! I'm over here by Memorial City Mall. What part do you live, Prettymetty? Seems to be quite a few of us in the Bayou City! We need to have a meet up! Every one I've been to in the past was nothing but fun!!



I am not too far from there. I am near Beltway 8 in the Northwest part of town. A meet up sounds great!


----------



## iLurk (Dec 27, 2014)

im officially depressed. thought my hair was making progress until  straightened today to see that it hasnt moved since i had it done in september which is also the same length it was in june. starting to think i should just forget about it


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

iLurk said:


> im officially depressed. thought my hair was making progress until  straightened today to see that it hasnt moved since i had it done in september which is also the same length it was in june. starting to think i should just forget about it



Don't be discouraged. Sometimes it takes longer for us to see our progress. I'm sure others can see a difference in your hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

I just left Sally's.  I got a neat little pony tailer thing. It stretches to accomadate any pony or bun. I also ordered a Hairagami from Amazon today for my buns. I only wear buns at work, but I like for them to look cute


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 27, 2014)

topnotch1010 said:


> Added my start photo to the first page, but I'll add it back here as well. Fresh roller set and as straight as it'll get. I stay away from heat since I'm double processed. Finally made it back to APL after a set back that I had to cut it to NL in '13.



Your hair is so nice and dense to be double processed! How do you stop or prevent breakage?


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 27, 2014)

I bought 2 bottles of 5000mcg biotin today


----------



## iLurk (Dec 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Don't be discouraged. Sometimes it takes longer for us to see our progress. I'm sure others can see a difference in your hair.




well see for yourself. wasnt expecting to hit bsl this month but at least be closer to it. 

sept: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




now:


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2014)

iLurk That is only a couple months difference. The back of my hair has grown maybe an inch this entire year. Don't feel bad.


----------



## iLurk (Dec 27, 2014)

yea i know but it seems like its been there since june  pic was just taken in sept


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> @TeeSGee that looks great!


 

Froreal3 Thank you


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Pretty!! I love the size of your waves. What color did you use?


 
Prettymetty Thank you . I used puple in the back and gray ones in the front. I did the twist and curl method because i wanted it to look like wand curls.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

iLurk said:


> yea i know but it seems like its been there since june  pic was just taken in sept



I can see a difference. It looks closer to your bra. I have been trying to get to Bsl for over a year. I was almost there then my annual trim took me back to Apl. We will all get there soon. Just believe. Tell yourself everyday that your hair is so long amd thick and it grows so fast. Positive affirmations help a lot


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 28, 2014)

Never posted my starting pics in this thread...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2014)

I might curl my hair with flexirods tomorrow. My buns look better when my hair has some texture


----------



## keranikki (Dec 28, 2014)

Wash day is complete. Now to decide whether I want to flat iron or bun.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 28, 2014)

I bought some keracare humecto conditioner. I haven't used this since I started my transition. Interested to see how it works now that I'm 1 year post. I need a moisturizing DC to alternate with my AOGBP so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2014)

PlainJane I hope it works well for your hair. I love it for my natural, tightly coiled hair. When used immediately after Nexxus Emergencee my hair is practically tangle free!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 29, 2014)

Really lost a lot of profess this year dew to much breakage. The bsl hair is now a good 2" away but I ain't worried ill be back there before April2015.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2014)

I am so ready for Bsl. This summer I want to feel my bsl hair on my back when I wear tanks and halters. I should be grazing my brastrap (without pulling) by March


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 30, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am so ready for Bsl. This summer I want to feel my bsl hair on my back when I wear tanks and halters. I should be grazing my brastrap (without pulling) by March



Yes I love that feeling, in high school I used to wear ponytails all the time and I loved when it hit my back walking down the stairs just swinging lol. That was occasionally though since my stylist was forever "trimming" my hair *side eye* lol


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 30, 2014)

I love the difference between March & now, hopefully I get to MBL by Sept, I think I'll be fully bsl in March without pulling as well.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 30, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> I love the difference between March & now, hopefully I get to MBL by Sept, I think I'll be fully bsl in March without pulling as well.


Wow! You retained a lot in less than a year.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 30, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> PlainJane I hope it works well for your hair. I love it for my natural, tightly coiled hair. When used immediately after Nexxus Emergencee my hair is practically tangle free!


I keep seeing that product mentioned. Don't tempt me. I'm a recovering product junkie.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 30, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> I love the difference between March & now, hopefully I get to MBL by Sept, I think I'll be fully bsl in March without pulling as well.



Anaisin,  

great job!  You retains a lot of length.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm joining this challenge. I've finally reached APL and I'm shocked that I even got there since my hair has never grown past collar bone. Now I know my hair can grow, I'm aiming for BSL.

My stats

My hair is natural
Current length is APL at the back and sides, couple inches past chin in the front.

My routine is to keep it very simple.

-Wash twice a month using clay wash, deep condition with what's left of my stash.
-Wash scalp twice a month with shampoo.
-Air dry with leave in conditioner
-Moisturise with Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier and seal with JBCO
-protective style with Braids, twists or wig.

Will be back with a starting pic.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking through my old phone pics. This is Dec 2012, I remember crying this day because my hair was so thin and short (yes it's that serious lol). I straightened it to wear it down but it looked like see through paper. It only looked decent in a bun. I got a weave after this and went back on campus. When I went back home after watching a bunch of natural hair videos in my spare time at school, I went natural Summer '13.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2014)

PlainJane it really is a great moisturizing conditioner. 

Anaisin you had great progress this year!!

NefertariBlu welcome to the challenge


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2014)

I want to put a rinse over my brown ends. Im thinking about something bold and deep like purple or teal. I want it to appear black except for in certain light. Here is my current color


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been M.I.A, but I will have you know I've been wigging it since last week. Being lazy I've just spritzed my hair with my tea concoction and reached for my sisters Hemp grease (which I love) and just braided my hair and did the GHE method.

At the moment, I'm torn as to what I should purchase. I have two carts: 1 from Annabelle's Perfect Blends with 3 items a) Infused Oils Hurry Up Grow b) Ayurvedic Infused Oils and c) White Chocolate Mousse Moisture Intense Mask. Second cart is from hennasooq.com with the 300g of Sukesh Ayurvedic Powder and Cocoveda Hair Oil. I don't need all this oil now. What to do...what to do??


----------



## iLurk (Jan 1, 2015)

cowashed. wasnt really planning to but some silk amino acids got on my scalp from the last time i straightened it and my scalp was soooo sore


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2015)

I fell asleep last night without tying up my hair. I have frizzy, reverted ends and my hair just feels yucky. My blowout is only a week old so I'm gonna have to make it last. If it gets too hard to manage I will cowash and bun it.


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2015)

I finally have a starting pic for this challenge.  The 4th line on my shirt is equal to BSB on me which would make 6 BSL.  The last time I put in this shirt my hair barely reached the shirt's header.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 1, 2015)

^ nice

reminds me i need to get a real length check tee because the one i attempted making has crooked lines and barely legible in pics. any place i can get one for cheap?


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2015)

iLurk said:


> ^ nice
> 
> reminds me i need to get a real length check tee because the one i attempted making has crooked lines and barely legible in pics. any place i can get one for cheap?



I've always wondered where to buy one.   I was lucky that I got one as part of a promotion.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 1, 2015)

posted this in the very wrong thread


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2015)

Since my blowout is pretty much ruined I might as well put a rinse on my hair and wig it for a few weeks. I was going to get another blowout next week, but once a month is already pushing it.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 1, 2015)

My roller set has been lasting nicely this week. Been M&S every other day. Hair has been soft, bouncy, and shiny. So in love with my hair right now!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

Trying to decide if I should go to the bss today. I need to pick up some Aphogee 2 minute and a cheap wig. Sigh.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 2, 2015)

just might get a hair analysis this year. only thing thats stopping me right now is the price.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 2, 2015)

As of yesterday started 2015 on a good note by:
a) Finishing the last of my Biotin Bottle
b) Taking a multi-vitamin
c) Massaged my scalp for 4 mins
d) Started the 30-day squat challenge


----------



## ezina (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I've made MBL. The only thing keeping me from claiming it are my thin ends. I got a feeling I will trim it before my February sew-in, even though my ends look visibly even. This is the year of hiding my hair in protective styles for me. Too much hair to deal with on a regular basis and look neat at the same time...but I can't say I'm unhappy to have such a problem! It looks like I might possibly even make waist length in 2015.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

iLurk said:


> just might get a hair analysis this year. only thing thats stopping me right now is the price.



I want one too. I might do it after I get my tax refund


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettymetty & iLurk why are you considering something like that? And what is the price for something like that?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

Leo24Rule it helps get you on track with your regimen. The assessment will tell you if you are at risk for hair loss, it also tells you your porosity, texture, and what kind of damage you have. Komaza does the assesse for about $99. I just want to know how much protein and moistureto use and when.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 2, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Prettymetty & @iLurk why are you considering something like that? And what is the price for something like that?




i just wanna make sure my hair is in as good of condition as think it is and make sure i'm on the right track with my regime. my hair is stalling on me right now and i'm tired of guessing what i need to change.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

I really wanted to rinse my hair tonight, but after cleaning the house and putting the babies in bed I'm exhausted. Maybe I can get up early and do my hair before work


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy new year chicas!

Here is my starting length check pic. I included some close shots since idk what hair type I am, can y'all help me out? I don't really care, but it might be helpful if someone else's hair is thriving with the same texture and I can get some tips. I had it in a fuzzy old braidout that got wet in the rain that I had maintained by pineappling.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Happy new year chicas!
> 
> Here is my starting length check pic. I included some close shots since idk what hair type I am, can y'all help me out? I don't really care, but it might be helpful if someone else's hair is thriving with the same texture and I can get some tips. I had it in a fuzzy old braidout that got wet in the rain that I had maintained by pineappling.


 
From the pics your curl type appears to be 3c/4a; however in order for it to be more accurate we would need to see your hair in it's natural state; so no braidouts, twistouts and no product.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2015)

^^^ I'm a little scared of a hair analysis, plus I'm lazy and the process seems like a lot to go through (putting hairs in baggies...mailing...waiting forever for followup etc).

Today is going to be wash day. I'm doing the full shebang, including a protein DC w/Komaza, moisture DC etc. I've been oiling my scalp with NJoy oil and just started back on MN last week. I like the tingles that I feel w/MN. 

FollicleFanatic you look to be 4a, but like pelohello said, you need to show us naked hair.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 3, 2015)

Interesting ladies on the hair analysis.

I just want to take down my protective hair style of Princess Leia and scratch my scalp with a comb and wash. Within a few hours later today, I may be going to the mountains for the rest of the weekend (it's like a 45 min. drive away). I'm not trying to catch a cold with all that snow up there. Job #1 resumes Monday and Job #2 on Tuesday. Ain't no way!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 3, 2015)

Here are the nudies  The front has straight ends from some heat damage. A lot of pics I know, but hopefully that will give you guys a good idea of the type/s.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like 4a roots with 3b/c ends


----------



## trclemons (Jan 3, 2015)

Since my goal for this year is BSL/MBL, I would like to join this challenge. Below is my regimen:

1. *Daily = *spritz hair, baggy & massage scalp; 

2. *3 Times/Week = *moisturize & seal;

3. *Biweekly = *sponge wash scalp;

4. *Monthly = *pre-poo, wash, co-wash, DC, reconstruct, ACV rinse, leave in 75% of a moisturizing conditioner, & use LOC method when 80% dry; 

5. *Monthly = *invert for a week; and

6. *Monthly = *install braids/twists. *NOTE: *Wigs, buns, & updos are used 1-2 weeks between installs.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Here are the nudies  The front has straight ends from some heat damage. A lot of pics I know, but hopefully that will give you guys a good idea of the type/s.


 
I agree, your curl type appears to be in the 4's; however the heat damage makes your curl type to be in the 3's especially on the ends.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Looks like 4a roots with 3b/c ends



Huh? How is that possible? The front of my hair is a tighter curl that has the heat damage on it, is that what you are referring to? 



pelohello said:


> I agree, your curl type appears to be in the 4's; however the heat damage makes your curl type to be in the 3's especially on the ends.



I think I need to apply my DCs relaxer style, bc I don't get why there such a curl pattern difference. I cut all of my heat damage off, starting in July and continued cutting the damage off. You can't tell from the pics, but my hair is super uneven due to chopping off the damage and ssks. Except the front, then no style would've looked right being so short. Could it just be the weight? The only heat my hair gets is when I DC..

Either way, thanks ladies!


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I'm APL and think I can make BSL by year's end. My 4C hair is fine, but dense. You can't tell in my pictures because I just finished flat ironing my hair.

*Bedtime Routine:*

If I am bunning, then I use a liquid, cream, then seal with oil or my coconut shea mix. I then put my hair in one braid and use GHE. If I'm wearing it down, I add a little oil to my ends and cross wrap. 

*Daily Style*

I either bun or blow dry straight and KIM until about the 7th or 8th week of my stretch. At that point it's bun or blow dry and flat iron. 

*Cleansing/DC Routine*

I wash/cowash once or twice a week. DC with something from Alter Ego or Nexxus Humectress (whichever I have on hand) and use Nexxus Emergencee every other week followed by my usual DC.

*Relaxer Schedule*

I relax at 10-12 wks using Linange Shea Butter Relaxer. I also get my ends trimmed at Great Clips after a relaxer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Huh? How is that possible? The front of my hair is a tighter curl that has the heat damage on it, is that what you are referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have heat damaged ends too. My texture is 4b and my ends are looser than yours. I don't mind since it makes detangling easier and I rarely get single strand knots anymore since I keep my hair straight so much.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm APL and think I can make BSL by year's end. My 4C hair is fine, but dense. You can't tell in my pictures because I just finished flat ironing my hair.
> 
> *Bedtime Routine:*
> 
> ...



You have nice hair. How was your experience at Great clips? I have been considering going to a chain salon for my trims. My Dominican lady is amazing, but her trims are more like cuts


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Here are the nudies  The front has straight ends from some heat damage. A lot of pics I know, but hopefully that will give you guys a good idea of the type/s.



You're 4a...maybe some 4b mixed in there, but definitely 4a  That is how my coils look and I am 4 a/b.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think I'm doing the LOC/LCO method right. I've been doing a pre-poo of coconut oil & Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. Wash only scalp with Shea Moisture JBCO Shampoo & Rinse, Add more Trader Joe's Conditioner, and tea rinse. Then spritz hair with more tea, add Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and comb out. Last step is applying my Shea Butter mix. I need a cream right?


----------



## snoop (Jan 4, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I don't think I'm doing the LOC/LCO method right. I've been doing a pre-poo of coconut oil & Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. Wash only scalp with Shea Moisture JBCO Shampoo & Rinse, Add more Trader Joe's Conditioner, and tea rinse. Then spritz hair with more tea, add Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and comb out. Last step is applying my Shea Butter mix. I need a cream right?



It sounds like:

L= tea spritz
C= Shea Moisture conditioner
O= shea butter mix

I don't think you need anything else.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I'm gonna try washing my hair in braids for the first time today. My hair's getting at a length where it's tangling more and more the longer it gets. I see longer haired ladies do this all the time so maybe it'll help me too!


----------



## MkLaShay (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd like to join! I'm in WSL 2015 and decided to come over here too. I'm currently at BSL and a few inches from MBL. I'm hoping to be there by July 1st


----------



## snoop (Jan 4, 2015)

missyrayne19 said:


> I think I'm gonna try washing my hair in braids for the first time today. My hair's getting at a length where it's tangling more and more the longer it gets. I see longer haired ladies do this all the time so maybe it'll help me too!



Let us know how it goes.  I usually wash in two mini two strand twists and it works quite well.


----------



## melisandre (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd like to join this challenge.  My hair is APL, 4a/b, natural, fine strands, medium density. I'd like to make MBL this year. My regimen includes: 
- 1x/week shampooing and deep conditioning under my steamer, followed by moisturizing + sealing + air drying
- 1x/month wash with clarifying shampoo
- 1x/month cassia treatment
- hiding my hair under wigs (in twists or braids)
- spritzing at least every other day
- mostly finger detangling, limited use of combs

ETA: More info about my hair and goals


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettymetty

For the last 10-15 years I've been going to Great Clips, Super Cuts or some place like that for trims. I only had one bad experience and that's because I didn't open my mouth when the newbie took out thinning shears (that was back when I was a straightened natural).

They cut all day every day, so they're fast, cheap, and you're facing the mirror the entire time. I just make sure my hair is straight and tell them exactly what I want...$12, unless I really only needed a dusting, then I might get charged $4 (same price as getting your bangs cut).


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettymetty I'll probably get stoned for saying this, but I hate trying to detangle and blend the front of my hair with the rest. It's like night and day! Oddly enough I get ssks everywhere but the front smh.


MkLaShay your pony looks so lush!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2015)

I get my hair done tomorrow so I'm going to do a coconut oil prepoo tomorrow. I feel like the coconut oil protects my hair from that first lather shampoo at the salon.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 5, 2015)

For those who moisturize everyday how's your hair on wash day: still silky, soft, or dry and matted?


----------



## keranikki (Jan 5, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> For those who moisturize everyday how's your hair on wash day: still silky, soft, or dry and matted?



Soft and silky, sometimes soft and dry if I'm not consistent.


----------



## MkLaShay (Jan 5, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Prettymetty I'll probably get stoned for saying this, but I hate trying to detangle and blend the front of my hair with the rest. It's like night and day! Oddly enough I get ssks everywhere but the front smh.
> 
> MkLaShay your pony looks so lush!



Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> For those who moisturize everyday how's your hair on wash day: still silky, soft, or dry and matted?



I moisturize every couple days, but since wash day only happens every few weeks my hair is always full of buildup/stiff. It is still very soft, but just weighed down. Wash day is tomorrow


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2015)

Straight haired naturals or relaxed ladies: What do you do on rainy days? 

It has been raining a few times a week and I am really trying to preserve my straight hair.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 5, 2015)

^ my sister would keep shower caps in her purse for damp days


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2015)

^^^I have been doing that too. I have an emergency silk scarf in there too. Ya never know what's gonna happen


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd like to join as well!  Here are my starting pics (tired to get one in my bra...not sure what's up with that blur)







I wash, deep condition and then blow dry and flat iron weekly.  I wear my hair in a bun or some type of ponytail. Very rarely down. I'm natural btw...Don't know what my hair type is. 

I hope to bsl this year. If I can make it to mbl that would be great!


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 5, 2015)

As a relaxed head...I don't care about rain. I did when I was natural because I was a straight natural. Now that I don't have to worry about reversion...don't care.

This is probably also because my hair is never really "done." I wear is straight down or in a bun. If it were down and got wet = bun. I try to keep it simple.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 5, 2015)

keranikki said:


> Soft and silky, sometimes soft and dry if I'm not consistent.


 
Then may I ask what is your hair regimen?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I moisturize every couple days, but since wash day only happens every few weeks my hair is always full of buildup/stiff. It is still very soft, but just weighed down. Wash day is tomorrow


 
Then may I ask what is your hair regimen? And what is your hair type?


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 5, 2015)

snoop said:


> Let us know how it goes.  I usually wash in two mini two strand twists and it works quite well.



I got frustrated and ended up quitting half way through. I didn't feel like my hair was getting "clean", especially since I pre-poo with oil. Ended up taking them out and washing my hair loose


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2015)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I'd like to join as well!  Here are my starting pics (tired to get one in my bra...not sure what's up with that blur)
> 
> View attachment 292119
> 
> ...


 
beautiful hair! I have to update the challenger list tomorrow


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Then may I ask what is your regimen? And what is your hair type?



I get my hair washed and blown out monthly. The first few days I don't add any products and I cross wrap nightly. I moisturize as needed with Neutrogena silk touch cream and I seal with argan oil. Before my blowout I prepoo overnight with coconut oil. Since it's freezing tonight I used evoo instead.


----------



## snoop (Jan 6, 2015)

missyrayne19 said:


> I got frustrated and ended up quitting half way through. I didn't feel like my hair was getting "clean", especially since I pre-poo with oil. Ended up taking them out and washing my hair loose



I was hoping that you had discoveredthe trick to washibg in braids.  

You can always try medium sized twists that are loose at the roots.  This way you have room to massage your scalp but also product can get into and out of the length of your hair. 

I found that braids bound my hair to tightly for shampoo/conditioner to be washed out properly,  but twisted hair was easier to manipulate.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 6, 2015)

found an old pic. my hair was jacked up then but i have been able to get to bsl before


----------



## trclemons (Jan 6, 2015)

missyrayne19 said:


> I got frustrated and ended up quitting half way through. I didn't feel like my hair was getting "clean", especially since I pre-poo with oil. Ended up taking them out and washing my hair loose


Washing in braids/twists doesn't work for me either.  

I usually unbraid/untwist a section at a time and loosely pull/hold the end of my hair so I can shampoo my scalp with out it getting tangled.  Similar to how it's done in this video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc0Wbo_xZcs. 

When I'm done shampooing my scalp, I pull little sections of my hair apart and let the water run thru and rinse out my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2015)

I love washing in braids. I usually have about 12 braids... I rinse the braids first to get rid of buildup and then I gently massage shampoo into my scalp only, but the runoff cleans my whole strand. Washing in sections saves me a lot of time and detangling afterwards is much easier now. I haven't washed my own hair since October though and at the salon they wash it loose


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 6, 2015)

Any 3C hair types in here? If so, what's your hair regimen?


----------



## keranikki (Jan 6, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Then may I ask what is your hair regimen?



Right now I'm doing the following:

Pre-poo with egg/olive oil/ peppermint oil/ honey every two weeks, wash with Ayurvedic powders (brahmi, shikakai), henna treatment, then add leave-in conditioner (Lush R&B treatment) followed by Liv cream on ends. 

I co-wash and oil my scalp as needed.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 6, 2015)

I know it's already 2015 but is it too late to join? I'm aiming for BSL this year and would love a support group.

ETA: This is an image from my last relaxer in September. I'm scheduled for a touch up in about two weeks and will have new pics then!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 6, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> I know it's already 2015 but is it too late to join? I'm aiming for BSL this year and would love a support group.
> 
> ETA: This is an image from my last relaxer in September. I'm scheduled for a touch up in about two weeks and will have new pics then!



Welcome!  What's your reggie?  Any growth aids?

My mini update:  I'm using sulfur and MN.  DH asked me to wear my hair in a "Pam Grier fro" (his words!) for Sunday Bible study and he loved it!  Unfortunately, I ended up with 2 scissor-worthy knots!  I told him that's why I don't do it.  He said every blue moon ain't bad.  I said well here's your blue moon!

He was also impressed with my length.  I asked him to pull a piece down in the back to see how long it was and his words were "it's past your armpit."  I've taught him well!


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome HappyAtLast! Hair out every once in awhile makes the journey worth it, right? 

Since I haven't had an actual hair regimen in a long time, I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible:

- Clarify wash once a month
- Shampoo and deep condition using heat weekly (or bi-weekly)
- Light protein treatment every two weeks
- Air dry hair using t-shirt method unless wearing roller set or protective style
- 5000mcg of Biotin daily
- Moisturize and seal 3-4x times per week
- Exercise 3-4 times per week
- Drink 64 ounces of water daily
- Stretch relaxer at least 16 weeks
- Heat pass once a month

I'm going to try to stick with you ladies for support and accountability.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> I know it's already 2015 but is it too late to join? I'm aiming for BSL this year and would love a support group.
> 
> ETA: This is an image from my last relaxer in September. I'm scheduled for a touch up in about two weeks and will have new pics then!



Pretty hair and this challenge is open all year!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm under the dryer with my rollers. Jackie (my stylist) refused to blowdry and flatiron. The gray rollers get my hair pretty straight so she only needs to blow the roots. I will post pics later tonight.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Pretty hair and this challenge is open all year!!


  Thank you! This is so exciting


----------



## lexxi (Jan 6, 2015)

So I figure I would join the challenge but I had to wait because I had to take out a sew in so I can take pictures. Now that's it's done I'm ready to join. 

My goals: 
Get to BSL and try to get to MBL by dec 2015 
No dying hair anything other than black 
Take mane choice vitamins 
Drink lots of water( I've been slacking lately) 

My regimen: 
 I noticed my hair likes spring and will cooperate better so I won't be in a protective style to long in  the spring but for the other seasons I will be in either a weave or kinky twist. 

When I am in my weave I wash 2x a week with 1 dc and oil 

When I am in kinky twist I wash 1x a month and oil everyday. 

When it's my hair I wash once a week and oil everyday and usually it's goes up into a pony tail but lately I've been doing curls on flat ironed hair but that was only 2x within the last 6 months I think .I probably won't  be doing that again for awhile but my mom wanted to see it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2015)

I got my hair blown out and I feel like myself again  I was a hot mess for a few days


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair blown out and I feel like myself again  I was a hot mess for a few days



Pretty hair yourself lady!


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 6, 2015)

trclemons said:


> Washing in braids/twists doesn't work for me either.
> 
> I usually unbraid/untwist a section at a time and loosely pull/hold the end of my hair so I can shampoo my scalp with out it getting tangled.  Similar to how it's done in this video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc0Wbo_xZcs.
> 
> When I'm done shampooing my scalp, I pull little sections of my hair apart and let the water run thru and rinse out my hair.



See, I went with braids just because a lot of longer haired ladies say this helps with tangles and since I'm beginning to experience more of those the longer my hair gets, I figured why not give it a shot. 

But I'm totally open to other ideas too  nothing wrong with having a back up, just in case. If the braids/twists don't work after a couple more tries, I might have to give this way a thought 



snoop said:


> I was hoping that you had discoveredthe trick to washibg in braids.
> 
> You can always try medium sized twists that are loose at the roots.  This way you have room to massage your scalp but also product can get into and out of the length of your hair.
> 
> I found that braids bound my hair to tightly for shampoo/conditioner to be washed out properly,  but twisted hair was easier to manipulate.



Hmmm, maybe I'll try twists next wash day. I don't wanna give up just because it didn't work my first attempt. I'll try the twists and report back how they work!


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 6, 2015)

Prettymetty gosh your hair is soooo pretty!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2015)

Awww thanks ladies


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 7, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair blown out and I feel like myself again  I was a hot mess for a few days


  Your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd definitely like to join! Is it too late?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

divaorleans said:


> I'd definitely like to join! Is it too late?



This challenge is open year round. Post your info and I will get you added.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone have a favorite protective style? I'm currently rocking a crochet wig I made. Might keep it until my touch up but not sure what I'll do after.


----------



## melisandre (Jan 7, 2015)

My preferred method of protective styling is a full lace or lacefront wig.  I don't have to worry about bad hair days. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

My favorite protective style is a lace wig, but those are expensive.


----------



## danysedai (Jan 7, 2015)

Please add me
I was between BSL and MBL but cut some damaged ends off and now am between APL and BSL. I'm doing protective styles until July under a lace wig(RPGshow PT001-s) and bunning when my hair is out.

starting pic from about a month ago:


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 7, 2015)

My fave protective styles are curly half wigs and crochet braids if I get too bored. This satisfies my desire to see my own hair out since the styles are curly as well.


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm currently APL. My goal for 2015 is is to reach BSL.   My plan is to keep my regimen as simple as possible with a focus on length retention by moisturizing and sealing my ends every other day. I have fine 3c hair so I plan to wear mostly wigs and wash n go's for protective styling. I currently DC once per week but I'll be increasing that to twice each week.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 7, 2015)

I have had a headache all day from sleeping in Bantu knots last night smh. I need another way to stretch my hair. Does anyone blow dry their hair on cool to stretch it? Successfully?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I have had a headache all day from sleeping in Bantu knots last night smh. I need another way to stretch my hair. Does anyone blow dry their hair on cool to stretch it? Successfully?



My blowdryer doesn't have a cool setting. Even when I t the cool shot button it is warm  Have you tried stretching your hair on flexirods or in huge plaits?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

danysedai your hair is so thick and pretty.
divaorleans look at that shine! Are you natural?


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 7, 2015)

danysedai said:


> Please add me
> I was between BSL and MBL but cut some damaged ends off and now am between APL and BSL. I'm doing protective styles until July under a lace wig(RPGshow PT001-s) and bunning when my hair is out.
> 
> starting pic from about a month ago:



Gah! Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 7, 2015)

danysedai said:


> Please add me
> I was between BSL and MBL but cut some damaged ends off and now am between APL and BSL. I'm doing protective styles until July under a lace wig(RPGshow PT001-s) and bunning when my hair is out.
> 
> starting pic from about a month ago:


Your hair is so full & pretty.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

I wish this hair journey had a fast forward button. I would get to Mbl and then take it from there. If you could hit fast forward what length would you skip to?


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> danysedai your hair is so thick and pretty. divaorleans look at that shine! Are you natural?



Thanks babe! Yes I am natural.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wish this hair journey had a fast forward button. I would get to Mbl and then take it from there. If you could hit fast forward what length would you skip to?



I would skip to TBL so I could cut off all of the damaged hair and be MBL.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wrong thread. ;-)


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wish this hair journey had a fast forward button. I would get to Mbl and then take it from there. If you could hit fast forward what length would you skip to?



Wl in back. Armpit edges in front, midback sides, crown Apl.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wish this hair journey had a fast forward button. I would get to Mbl and then take it from there. If you could hit fast forward what length would you skip to?



Tbl. ..cut off any choppy ends and be at WL.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wish this hair journey had a fast forward button. I would get to Mbl and then take it from there. If you could hit fast forward what length would you skip to?



I would skip ahead to full BSB. That's the longest length I've been but my hair wasn't healthy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Wl in back. Armpit edges in front, midback sides, crown Apl.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Those long layers sound pretty.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wish this hair journey had a fast forward button. I would get to Mbl and then take it from there. If you could hit fast forward what length would you skip to?


I would skip straight to TBL.  Whew.....I get excited just thinking about it!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd like to be full WL in a u shape with a thick hemline. Please baby Jesus.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2015)

I moisturized earlier today in sections with Neutrogena silk touch. I just sealed with some argan oil and cross wrapped my hair. I usually don't seal until week 2 of my blowout, but it is cold this week and I want to protect my hair.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 8, 2015)

Right now, right here, I'd be full MBL/grazing WL with long layers in a U shape. I expect to be there in less than 2 years though!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Those long layers sound pretty.



My hair is in these layers now just shorter. lol Trying to be realistic and work with what I got.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wish this hair journey had a fast forward button. I would get to Mbl and then take it from there. If you could hit fast forward what length would you skip to?



I'd skip to full MBL and then I would find someone to cut long layers.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm leaving my hair wrapped under my satin scarf all day. It's cold and rainy


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

I just rubbed some castor oil on my edges. I read that it can help with regrowth...Postpartum shedding really thinned my edges especially in the middle. This is my before pic

I will update in a month or so if I see progress


----------



## keranikki (Jan 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I just rubbed some castor oil on my edges. I read that it can help with regrowth...Postpartum shedding really thinned my edges especially in the middle. This is my before pic  I will update in a month or so if I see progress



Castor oil is awesome if you're consistent and not heavy handed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

I sure hope it works. I need to use it on these eyelashes too. My lashes are so short and thin. My kids all have long lush lashes. I got the short end of the stick with my genes (pun intended). 

Im seriously about to put some castor oil on my eyelids


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I sure hope it works. I need to use it on these eyelashes too. My lashes are so short and thin. My kids all have long lush lashes. I got the short end of the stick with my genes (pun intended).  Im seriously about to put some castor oil on my eyelids


  I have heard really good things about using silk amino acids in mascara for eyelashes.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 9, 2015)

Today is my last wash day before I relax. I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe. Now I'm DCing with silicon mix, silk amino acids, JBCO, EVCO and ORS Replenishing Conditioner. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> Today is my last wash day before I relax. I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe. Now I'm DCing with silicon mix, silk amino acids, JBCO, EVCO and ORS Replenishing Conditioner. I'll let you know how it turns out.



I didn't realize how much I liked Silicon mix until I was down to my last scoop. I used to cowash with it when I wore wash and gos.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't wait to see your relaxer results strandedhhj! Do you self relax?


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I didn't realize how much I liked Silicon mix until I was down to my last scoop. I used to cowash with it when I wore wash and gos.


  Silicon Mix and ORS Replenishing Pack will always be my staples. I kind of want a slightly stronger protein but I'm hoping the SAA can help with that.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I can't wait to see your relaxer results strandedhhj! Do you self relax?



I'm super excited! I've been taking better care of my hair these last few weeks so I'm hoping for good results.

I don't self-relax, not that skilled yet. My Godfather does hair professionally so I'm going to him. I think I could use a slight trim but I'm so tired of cutting my progress.


----------



## ackee walk (Jan 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I sure hope it works. I need to use it on these eyelashes too. My lashes are so short and thin. My kids all have long lush lashes. I got the short end of the stick with my genes (pun intended).
> 
> Im seriously about to put some castor oil on my eyelids



Prettymetty be careful putting castor oil near your eyes. it may irritate them


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2015)

ackee walk said:


> Prettymetty be careful putting castor oil near your eyes. it may irritate them



I didn't do it lol. I will just work with what I have and wear mascara occasionally.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> I'm super excited! I've been taking better care of my hair these last few weeks so I'm hoping for good results.
> 
> I don't self-relax, not that skilled yet. My Godfather does hair professionally so I'm going to him. I think I could use a slight trim but I'm so tired of cutting my progress.



It's so nice to have a stylist in the family that you trust. Believe it or not no one in my family does hair  One of my white inlaws does, but I think I'll pass. She wouldn't know what to do with these type 4 kinks


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> It's so nice to have a stylist in the family that you trust. Believe it or not no one in my family does hair  One of my white inlaws does, but I think I'll pass. She wouldn't know what to do with these type 4 kinks



My mom also does hair but not professionally. I'm tender-headed so I have to be careful whose chair I sit in. I feel like I could trust a white person for a cut MAYBE a color but apart from that?? Nah!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 10, 2015)

I've been going to the same stylist for 6 years.  She's white and she always does a great job coloring my hair. I was going to a different lady when I wore my hair curly. She did a good job too and she was also white. To me a cut and color can be done by anyone. It's the styling I'm wary about - which is why I just style my hair myself. Last time I let a stylist flat iron my hair (and she was black btw) my hair in the back stayed straight even after washing. I had to cut off about 2-3 inches.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2015)

I have gotten my hair colored by white stylists before with no damage, but I'm with yall. I'm afraid to get a style or blowout from them. I will stick with my Dominicanas


----------



## keranikki (Jan 10, 2015)

It's wash day! Tis all.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I have gotten my hair colored by white stylists before with no damage, but I'm with yall. I'm afraid to get a style or blowout from them. I will stick with my Dominicanas


  I'm inept at styling but I NEED to master Dominican roller sets. My favorite look of all time.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 10, 2015)

keranikki said:


> It's wash day! Tis all.


  Have a happy wash day!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2015)

keranikki said:


> It's wash day! Tis all.



 Wash day is a big deal to me lol. My brst hair days are right after wash day. It goes downhill after that....

I'm going to buy some dry shampoo to freshen my blowout. It's too oily 

Eta I bought Suave Keratin infused dry shampoo. I will review it Monday. I got some garlic pills to curb thr extra shedding. As a low density sista I gotta keep all my lil strands


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I just rubbed some castor oil on my edges. I read that it can help with regrowth...Postpartum shedding really thinned my edges especially in the middle. This is my before pic  I will update in a month or so if I see progress



It definitely will help. Jbco helped me grow out a bald spot on my edges and a thinning nape. I need to start using it again.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 10, 2015)

I wanna join     

starting pictures from October; in a weave since


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 10, 2015)

Gearing up to try another roller set tomorrow. I've watched a few videos and I'm feeling more confident this time. I have tried at least 5 times and have never completed one


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 10, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Gearing up to try another roller set tomorrow. I've watched a few videos and I'm feeling more confident this time. I have tried at least 5 times and have never completed one


  Good luck! I've done a few successfully but many years ago. Not sure how I'd fare now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 11, 2015)

I want bangs again. Someone please talk some sense into me  Maybe I should get one of those clip in bangs to get my fix


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 11, 2015)

Prettymetty I can't help because I want some too! Lol.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 11, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I want bangs again. Someone please talk some sense into me  Maybe I should get one of those clip in bangs to get my fix



I already gave myself some bangs…sort of. I cut my bangs to my nose and swept it to the side. I'm not ready to cut them above eye level.


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 11, 2015)

Well it was wash day for me.... Thank God!!! My hair needed it!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

keranikki said:


> I already gave myself some bangs…sort of. I cut my bangs to my nose and swept it to the side. I'm not ready to cut them above eye level.



I'm not brave enough to do it myself. I would need to watch a whole lotta youtube lol. I think once I get to my goal length I will color my hair black and get bangs cut.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 12, 2015)

You know, Ladies, I've been thinking.  This is my last full year of *hard-core growth + retention.*  During my hair journey which began end of 2010, I've gone from relaxed SL ---> TWA ---> natural APL ---> relaxed APL ---> transitioning BSL ---> and currently back at natural APL.

My ultimate goal is MBL, and I'm going to go hardcore getting there this year and then 2016 will be the year of continued retention and hair health.  And furthermore, I'm super busy with school and am concentrating on excellent physical health and shape, and skin.  This simplified, yet hardcore, reggie will fit right in.

My hardcore regimen:


Celies under a wig. 
Washing 1x every 3 weeks.
Sulfur
MN
Vaseline or Blue Magic on ends
My moisture mix of glycerin, water, avj

These things have served me very well in the past and have never failed me.  My purpose is to move to solely the retention phase of this journey.  I will get there! Now, time to shop for a few new wigs!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

HappyAtLast I am with you. 2015 is the year of ultimate length retention. I got to Mbl with a relaxer then I trimmed to Bsl, then Apl (I got lazy). Finally I just chopped it to the new growth 2 months after my last relaxer in 2011. This year I am getting back to Mbl. After I reach that milestone I can focus on growing out my layers.

Mn and scalp massages will help me get there.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

I feel really optimistic about my hair this year. My regimen is solid, my staples are working for me, I am using a growth aid (mn) and I am taking Hsn vitamins. 

Last year I only grew 3 inches. I measured my roots against my previously colored hair. This year I added biotin and garlic to the equation plus mn. Those 3 things should easily get me to double my growth. I want to inspire the slow growers, low density girls, heat trained, kinky 4s, etc.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to inspire the slow growers, low density girls, heat trained, kinky 4s, etc.


Girl, you've got all kinds of things going on, yet your hair is thriving! Great job!


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 12, 2015)

I NEED to wash my hair but don't have time yet. I may have to make some later tonight but just do the basics. Air drying may have to be my style option, even though my hair tends to frown at me when I do that. Ah well. What I get for being lazy this past weekend and skipping my usual wash day for other stuff


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> Girl, you've got all kinds of things going on, yet your hair is thriving! Great job!



Thank you. I'm trying girl


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 12, 2015)

pettymetty Did you mix the mn with anything or just used it by itself?  Not sure why it's coming up that way but the question is for Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

I usually use it straight from the tube, but sometimes I add a drop of lavender oil.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 12, 2015)

HappyAtLast would you mind sharing your fitness regimen, as well?


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 12, 2015)

MsKikiStar said:


> I want to join, too! Will post starting pic at the end of the year. And I'm looking into tweaking my regi. Something I'm doing is causing my hair to feel dryer than usual



It's been over 1 month and I never came back to post stats & a regi . So here it is (bi-weekly now, weekly in warmer months):


Pre-poo with deep conditioner.
Wash w/ non-sulfate shampoo.
Apply leave-in. 
Seal w/ argan oil.
Airdry in 6-8 loose twists.

that's it. I'm on a 6-month no heat challenge, so I'll most likely be in protective styles for the rest of winter, then will get back into twist-outs and such. Attached is my last length check from 12/28.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 12, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> HappyAtLast would you mind sharing your fitness regimen, as well?



strandedhhj my fitness regimen is a work in progress!  I'm trying to walk 5 days per week (I live in a hilly area, lots of inclines and declines, so my walking is a challenging workout.)  I'm also using my Total Gym 3 times per week.

And I've been cutting off eating after 8pm.  I also drink over a gallon of water a day.  And I'm reserving most of my carbs for the morning. Since I've been working on all of this, my body weight hasn't changed much, but my shape is changing. (I think that's because I'm adding some muscle from my challenging walks.)

Thanks for asking because typing that out helps me see that I AM working on it even though the scale doesn't always reflect it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

MsKikiStar said:


> It's been over 1 month and I never came back to post stats & a regi . So here it is (bi-weekly now, weekly in warmer months):
> 
> 
> Pre-poo with deep conditioner.
> ...



Where did you get your length check shirt? I need to get one asap and I like that one.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so over this rain. It has been cold and or rainy for the last 2 weeks. Ir trying to make my blowout last so that means no playing outside with the kids and no walks. It also means I have to keep my hair tied up until I get to work


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 13, 2015)

Have to go out of town for almost 2 weeks, will have no time to fool with my hair. Thankfully I'm wigging it so there won't be much for me to do but oil/grease my scalp, spray and seal my hair and ends. My hair thrives on being slathered with moisturizing and oily products lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2015)

I want a cheapie cute wig for my bad hair days. I will check my local bss tomorrow. It might be better if I just buy a dome cap and make my own wig...


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Where did you get your length check shirt? I need to get one asap and I like that one.



Here on Amazon . I had a horribly executed DIY version, but never used it for photos lol. This one motivates me to track better.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm blow drying and putting braids in on Friday. I may do a little trim.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2015)

I rolled my ends on flexirods last night and my ends got too curly. I sprayed my hair with aloe juice and detangled, but now my hair looks frizzy


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess I will be wearing buns until I gety next blowout.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 14, 2015)

I kinda feel like what I'm doing in my hair care regimen is not fully working. So, I couldn't wait to order some hair oil that everyone on these boards are raving about. I've been anticipating for my order to come since last week and it hasn't. I'm just HOT, HOT, HOT!
I placed 2 orders on different days on the first week in January(1st & 3rd) and have yet to receive my products. 4 items to be exact when the store promises to be shipped within 7-10 business days. I don't think I'll be ordering from them  I feel ripped off...:mob:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I kinda feel like what I'm doing in my hair care regimen is not fully working. So, I couldn't wait to order some hair oil that everyone on these boards are raving about. I've been anticipating for my order to come since last week and it hasn't. I'm just HOT, HOT, HOT!
> I placed 2 orders on different days on the first week in January(1st & 3rd) and have yet to receive my products. 4 items to be exact when the store promises to be shipped within 7-10 business days. I don't think I'll be ordering from them  I feel ripped off...:mob:



What kind of oil did you order? Maybe they meant business days. I hope you get your products soon


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sure it's business days. So does that mean the 1st they were closed or the 2nd as well? Then last week was a full business week (5 days). Plus, Mon-Wed (=7 days). I have yet to receive a confirmation tracking number on my 2 orders. This is just ridiculous. Best believe I already complained.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2015)

One time Walmart took so long on an order that I forgot about it. It took over a month for some dang One a day vitamins. They were out of stock and never let me know. I do a lot of online shopping so I understand your frustration


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 14, 2015)

The weather in NYC has been frigid and disrespectful, so I decided to do some mini twists. I will most likely put in some extensions over the weekend to further protect my hair (and keep my hands out of it).  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2015)

MsKikiStar said:


> The weather in NYC has been frigid and disrespectful, so I decided to do some mini twists. I will most likely put in some extensions over the weekend to further protect my hair (and keep my hands out of it).  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Pretty! I love the color on your ends.


----------



## snoop (Jan 15, 2015)

I am having issues with my hair and am experiencing a set back after a good run.  Last week I decided to try MHM but the wash n go thing didn't with out (my fault for not spending the extra time to _thoroughly_ detangle.)  Also I don't think my hair liked the baking soda (maybe I should have been using the ACV?) Also,  the extreme drop in temp doesn't help (I've only been out once, but it seems to have changed the environment inside the house).  In any case, my hair feels extra dry.

I did a DC with mayo on Tuesday and my hair felt great afterwards.  I have to do a thorough detangling session at some point but in the meantime I have to style my hair in such a way as to do a god dusting. 

I'd been happy with lightly sealing up until now but I'm going to revisit my routine from last winter and pull out the heavier oils.  Ugh!  I'm so disappointed.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 15, 2015)

So I did a co-wash today because I haven't washed my hair in almost 2 weeks and it was getting super, duper disgusting. My hair feels cleaner than it did, so I hope this co-wash will help it til I do a proper wash day in a few days.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2015)

snoop I am so over this cold weather. My skin is super dry, my lips are chapped and I pretty much have to keep my hair covered when I am outdoors.

missyrayne19 I miss cowashing.  I don't do them anymore because of my once a month wash regimen. Maybe once my hair is longer I can cowash and bun. Right now my hair shrinks to neck length so there's not much I can do with my natural hair (unstretched).


----------



## ronie (Jan 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> snoop I am so over this cold weather. My skin is super dry, my lips are chapped and I pretty much have to keep my hair covered when I am outdoors.  missyrayne19 I miss cowashing.  I don't do them anymore because of my once a month wash regimen. Maybe once my hair is longer I can cowash and bun. Right now my hair shrinks to neck length so there's not much I can do with my natural hair (unstretched).


Your straight hair is so flawless I keep forgetting you are natural. Yes this cold weather is no joke.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 15, 2015)

I feel your frustration,  especially in trying new things. You said you had a good run; stick to that track. Forget everything else. I'm speaking from experience. Ive found what works and I'm not letting go unless it turns on me!


snoop said:


> I am having issues with my hair and am experiencing a set back after a good run.  Last week I decided to try MHM but the wash n go thing didn't with out (my fault for not spending the extra time to _thoroughly_ detangle.)  Also I don't think my hair liked the baking soda (maybe I should have been using the ACV?) Also,  the extreme drop in temp doesn't help (I've only been out once, but it seems to have changed the environment inside the house).  In any case, my hair feels extra dry.
> 
> I did a DC with mayo on Tuesday and my hair felt great afterwards.  I have to do a thorough detangling session at some point but in the meantime I have to style my hair in such a way as to do a god dusting.
> 
> I'd been happy with lightly sealing up until now but I'm going to revisit my routine from last winter and pull out the heavier oils.  Ugh!  I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 15, 2015)

Since I'm out of a moisturizer and trying to experiment with perfecting my hair regimen. Heck I don't know what I'm doing...I'll admit that! I used some of my sisters Pink Styling Lotion...(shhh) Yep, I went back to the old school method there. And then I applied Hemp grease on top, braided my hair in a ponytail, and baggied overnight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Since I'm out of a moisturizer and trying to experiment with perfecting my hair regimen. Heck I don't know what I'm doing...I'll admit that! I used some of my sisters Pink Styling Lotion...(shhh) Yep, I went back to the old school method there. And then I applied Hemp grease on top, braided my hair in a ponytail, and baggied overnight.



Back in the day most of the long haired girls used pink lotion and grease. As long as it makes your hair feel good I say go for it.

Have you tried Neutrogena Silk Touch cream? That's the leave in I use. It is full of oils, cones and other goodies.


----------



## indarican (Jan 15, 2015)

I am hoping that I will make MBL by the end of the year... we shall see.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2015)

indarican said:


> I am hoping that I will make MBL by the end of the year... we shall see.



Your hair looks Bsl right now so you will probably hit Mbl before the end of the summer


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2015)

I cannot keep my hands out of my head. I need to put on my satin scarf and call it a day before I cause any trouble.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 15, 2015)

So I did a co-wash yesterday and had planned on just leaving my hair big and fluffy til I washed again. But something got inside me today and I decided at random to do my first bantu knot on air dried hair overnight. Every time I've done bantu knots, they've been on old, roller set, weighed down hair. This'll be a first for me so we'll see how it turns out. Not gonna lie, little nervous 

Prettymetty I rarely do co-washes but I just couldn't wait til I washed my hair again. Skipping my last wash day was a big no no and my hair made sure I knew it wasn't happy. Hence the last minute co-wash


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2015)

I hope it turns out cute missyrayne19. Post pics if you can


----------



## indarican (Jan 16, 2015)

Soooo I have been stretching my relaxers to 12 weeks, but that just does not seem to be working anymore. I may have to cut down to 10. Seems like the longer my hair gets the more it breaks off when stretching. ugh


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 16, 2015)

My relaxed ends are hanging on for dear life  I am determined to get these scraggly things to BSL. My longest layer (relaxed) is back to being one inch past APL and my natural hair (nape only) is almost SL. If only I could stop using heat smh


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2015)

indarican said:


> Soooo I have been stretching my relaxers to 12 weeks, but that just does not seem to be working anymore. I may have to cut down to 10. Seems like the longer my hair gets the more it breaks off when stretching. ugh



I totally understand chica. I could never stretch longer than about 10 weeks. My longest stretch was 13 weeks and I had all kinds of breakage. When it comes to your hair, screw the "rules". Do what works for you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> My relaxed ends are hanging on for dear life  I am determined to get these scraggly things to BSL. My longest layer (relaxed) is back to being one inch past APL and my natural hair (nape only) is almost SL. If only I could stop using heat smh



Are you doing a long term transition? Make sure to keep those ends strong and moisturized. You can do it!


----------



## Victorian (Jan 16, 2015)

Late joiner here.  I want to reach MBL this year.  My main focus points are:

1) Wash every weekend - I straighten my hair using heat, and my scalp doesn't do well if I go past a week, so I need to get a routine set in stone where I don't miss a Saturday!

2) Take a hair vitamin - I used to do this and I have just fallen off the wagon

3) More gentle styling methods - My hair is fine and I have clear stress points in my hair from the ponytail holders and such.  Moving to doing my updos with claw clips, etc instead of elastics, and also wrapping at night and always using my scarf (I'm so bad at this!)

I'll take starting point pics when I wash tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2015)

I am going to moisturize in small sections today with Neutrogena Silk Touch cream, seal with argan oil and baggy for about 30 minutes. I am kinda over my bone straight hair and I'm hoping this will fluff it up a bit


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 16, 2015)

I pre pooed, washed & deep conditioned last night. After I used HQS Coconut lime oil and Paul Mitchell serum and braided. My hair is so soft & shiny, going to blow dry today


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 16, 2015)

Blowdrying right now. Decided not to use my denman to smooth it. Doesn't matter anyway because I'm doing mini braids, my hair looks like kinky straight weave lol


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Are you doing a long term transition? Make sure to keep those ends strong and moisturized. You can do it!



I'm aiming to transition for 30 months or until majority of my hair is APL. It's not going so well. My natural hair only wants moisture and my relaxed hair only wants protein.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 16, 2015)

indarican said:


> Soooo I have been stretching my relaxers to 12 weeks, but that just does not seem to be working anymore. I may have to cut down to 10. Seems like the longer my hair gets the more it breaks off when stretching. ugh


  Sorry that's happening. May I ask how you're styling after 10 weeks? I'm ending my stretch on Sunday at 16 weeks but only because of protective styles.


----------



## LoliyaGbeye (Jan 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I use aloe vera juice as a detangler. My leave in os Hello Hydration mixed with argan oil and aloe juice.



How long have you been using aloe Vera juice as a detangler?  Having low porosity hair I've been afraid to try it. But it's working for you?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I'm aiming to transition for 30 months or until majority of my hair is APL. It's not going so well. My natural hair only wants moisture and my relaxed hair only wants protein.



How long is the natural part? Maybe you can hide your hair under wigs or a sew in for a while until it gets a little longer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2015)

LoliyaGbeye said:


> How long have you been using aloe Vera juice as a detangler?  Having low porosity hair I've been afraid to try it. But it's working for you?



I have been using aloe juice for about a year. I put it in a spray bottle with a drop of glycerin and it works great. My hair is always soft, moisturized and easy to detangle.  I have low porosity hair as well.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 17, 2015)

So I figured I'd post a pic of my curly hair for comparison.  My hair is air dried and product free in the curly pics. And then I have my straightened hair which I've already posted in this thread. I've been blow drying and flat ironing my hair since September or October and my hair always reverts.  I just have inconsistent shrinkage lol.


----------



## indarican (Jan 17, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> Sorry that's happening. May I ask how you're styling after 10 weeks? I'm ending my stretch on Sunday at 16 weeks but only because of protective styles.



I usually do bun or pony. But the breakage is in the middle.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 17, 2015)

indarican said:


> I usually do bun or pony. But the breakage is in the middle.


 Are you noticing short little hairs or longer pieces of breakage? If it's short little hairs, you could need to up your moisturizing and/or moisturizing DCs specifically for the middle. Personally, my new growth gets really dry so I try to keep it as moisturized as possible. The buns and ponytails may also be too much stress on your hair. What are your thoughts on braids or twists or even wigs? Just curious.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Tomorrow is wash day with a prepoo, full protein treatment, dc, ACV rinse, the works. Can't wait to do some hair pampering. 

I think these wigs are good for keeping my moisture level up in this frigid weather. I will probably stop wearing them when the weather warms up some time in April...maybe May.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2015)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> So I figured I'd post a pic of my curly hair for comparison.  My hair is air dried and product free in the curly pics. And then I have my straightened hair which I've already posted in this thread. I've been blow drying and flat ironing my hair since September or October and my hair always reverts.  I just have inconsistent shrinkage lol.
> 
> View attachment 293599
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Do you color your hair?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Prettymetty. Yes I do color my hair. I get it done at Aveda.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 18, 2015)

Finished a section of mini braid yesterday


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Finished a section of mini braid yesterday



Looks good! I miss wearing my hair braided. Maybe I can do some mini braids this summer


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 18, 2015)

So I couldn't last with my second install. I took my sew in out early because I wanted to straighten my hair for my birthday!!! I used the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight texture manageability system. And I love it so far. My hair has grown and it feels so nice. This system is supposed to last 6 weeks I believe but idk if I can last that long lol. I love my length but my hair is totally weightless just because of my fine strands and that makes it hard to maintain a curl so I ended up wand curling it today and it seems to be doing well. With it being winter in Chicago idk if I will keep this up and just go back to my protective styles without extensions or go a week or two and go back into the sewin. But right now I'm loving my hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2015)

JosieLynn said:


> So I couldn't last with my second install. I took my sew in out early because I wanted to straighten my hair for my birthday!!! I used the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight texture manageability system. And I love it so far. My hair has grown and it feels so nice. This system is supposed to last 6 weeks I believe but idk if I can last that long lol. I love my length but my hair is totally weightless just because of my fine strands and that makes it hard to maintain a curl so I ended up wand curling it today and it seems to be doing well. With it being winter in Chicago idk if I will keep this up and just go back to my protective styles without extensions or go a week or two and go back into the sewin. But right now I'm loving my hair



Your hair looks so soft and fluffy! If I read another good review of TMS I'm buying it  I'm trying not to stray from my regimen, but as a straight haired natural this could be a staple for me.

How do yiu like the conditioner that comes along with it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2015)

Once I get to bsl I am going to trim and maintain my length until my layers catch up. I really want mbl this year too, but more importantly I want thick ends


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2015)

JosieLynn that came out really cute! Love those curls. Your hair looks similar to mine...fine w/lowish density.


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 18, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> JosieLynn that came out really cute! Love those curls. Your hair looks similar to mine...fine w/lowish density.


   Thanks! and yea I haven't found someone with my same density and texture issue but we may be hair twins. It's hard sometimes with wigging or doing sewin because I get use to the density of that hair and I take it down and I'm like, I feel bald lol I'm hoping some of that will subside with added length but idk. Do you feel like the longer your hair is the less the density is an issue?  Prettymetty thanks! And I haven't tried the maintenance conditioner yet but when I do I'll let you know


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 18, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Tomorrow is wash day with a prepoo, full protein treatment, dc, ACV rinse, the works. Can't wait to do some hair pampering.
> 
> I think these wigs are good for keeping my moisture level up in this frigid weather. I will probably stop wearing them when the weather warms up some time in April...maybe May.



Froreal3,

Where are you getting your wigs from?  I've never worn one, but I'm getting interested in them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2015)

^^^hairsisters.com has some good wigs and they are always having a sale.

Eta I got this one for under $20 and it's human hair.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok, so goal update! When I first joined the challenge, I was iffy about what I wanted for my length. I've decided to just grow my hair to grazing MBL, then give myself a blunt cut to full BSL. It's only taken me forever to decide 

Washed my hair today too. I skipped my HOT for my scalp (again!!) and my scalp is beginning to reflect the slack. My flakes are coming back and my scalp itches like no other  I was reminded why I started doing HOT in the first place and why I need them in my life. Also air dried my hair (again....) and while it was nice to have an easy wash day, my hair won't tolerate this no heat thing for much longer. Almost chose to blow dry and flat iron but didn't because of all the flakes throughout my hair and on my scalp. Figured my scalp didn't need the extra heat with the flakes. Glad I did in the end, too, seeing as I'm on a personal no direct heat challenge for this stretch. I wanna see if I go an entire stretch without using my flat iron

Also, here are my pics from my bantu knots on air dried hair set overnight a few days ago. I was pleasantly surpirsed by my results. I really, _really_ liked my results. Surprisingly, I especially loved the shrinkage the curls gave my hair. This wouldn't have been the case a year or so ago but I think the longer my hair gets, the less I care about "showing it off". _I_ know it's long and I'm getting to a point where not every style I choose has to showcase my length to its fullest potential. The only thing I didn't like is that my knots weren't very even so the curl was tight in some areas and loose in others. I wanted a tight, uniform curl all around. Still turned out cute but as you can see in the last pic, I got my work cut out for me if I wanna avoid this next time


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 19, 2015)

I am surprised I made it back here.  I intended to post my picture around NYE, but I didn't make it.  I was so sick (still fighting off a very strong dry cough) but I did manage to take one picture.


I thought I would be using the routine I had decided on last year, but I have already changed my mind due to damage that I am discovering in my hair.  Still trying to make up my mind what I want.  Will post later when I find that out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> @Froreal3,
> 
> Where are you getting your wigs from?  I've never worn one, but I'm getting interested in them.



Pennefeather I just get them from the BSS. I have three right now. I don't want to pay a whole bunch of money for no wig, so I keep it $50.00 and under. Check out the wig challenge.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2015)

JosieLynn said:


> Thanks! and yea I haven't found someone with my same density and texture issue but we may be hair twins. It's hard sometimes with wigging or doing sewin because I get use to the density of that hair and I take it down and I'm like, I feel bald lol I'm hoping some of that will subside with added length but idk. Do you feel like the longer your hair is the less the density is an issue?  @Prettymetty thanks! And I haven't tried the maintenance conditioner yet but when I do I'll let you know



No, I'm close to MBL and I still don't feel like it's good enough.  I feel you about the wigs though. That's why I really just wear my hair curly when it's out. It's ether pinned up or in a twist out. JosieLynn


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 19, 2015)

Any fine haired ladies have luck with twistouts? If so, how many are you putting in?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2015)

divaorleans I put in probably 15 twists sometimes on blowdried hair, but not usually. I twist with a butter.


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 19, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> divaorleans I put in probably 15 twists sometimes on blowdried hair, but not usually. I twist with a butter.


    Thanks for responding. Do you use rods or anything at the ends?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2015)

^^No, I don't put anything on the ends.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's my most recent relaxer update. I need to get a length check shirt because showing my skin on the interwebs isn't ideal lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 19, 2015)

missyrayne19 said:


> Ok, so goal update! When I first joined the challenge, I was iffy about what I wanted for my length. I've decided to just grow my hair to grazing MBL, then give myself a blunt cut to full BSL. It's only taken me forever to decide
> 
> Washed my hair today too. I skipped my HOT for my scalp (again!!) and my scalp is beginning to reflect the slack. My flakes are coming back and my scalp itches like no other  I was reminded why I started doing HOT in the first place and why I need them in my life. Also air dried my hair (again....) and while it was nice to have an easy wash day, my hair won't tolerate this no heat thing for much longer. Almost chose to blow dry and flat iron but didn't because of all the flakes throughout my hair and on my scalp. Figured my scalp didn't need the extra heat with the flakes. Glad I did in the end, too, seeing as I'm on a personal no direct heat challenge for this stretch. I wanna see if I go an entire stretch without using my flat iron
> 
> Also, here are my pics from my bantu knots on air dried hair set overnight a few days ago. I was pleasantly surpirsed by my results. I really, _really_ liked my results. Surprisingly, I especially loved the shrinkage the curls gave my hair. This wouldn't have been the case a year or so ago but I think the longer my hair gets, the less I care about "showing it off". _I_ know it's long and I'm getting to a point where not every style I choose has to showcase my length to its fullest potential. The only thing I didn't like is that my knots weren't very even so the curl was tight in some areas and loose in others. I wanted a tight, uniform curl all around. Still turned out cute but as you can see in the last pic, I got my work cut out for me if I wanna avoid this next time



Wow that is gorgeous!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 19, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> Here's my most recent relaxer update. I need to get a length check shirt because showing my skin on the interwebs isn't ideal lol.



Beautiful!! I agree about showing skin  I'm going to order a length check shirt one day soon. I gotta pay these bills first


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Beautiful!! I agree about showing skin  I'm going to order a length check shirt one day soon. I gotta pay these bills first



Thank you! I just ordered one


----------



## iLurk (Jan 19, 2015)

Just do like what I did go find a cheap shirt with lines an inch apart and label that. Cheaper than what they are charging online for a lc tee.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 19, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Just do like what I did go find a cheap shirt with lines an inch apart and label that. Cheaper than what they are charging online for a lc tee.



True! I have a couple of shirts with lines, but they are too nice to label. I can still take pics in them and count the lines. Great idea.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Wow that is gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah back in the day, everyone made their own shirts. That is where the idea came from...


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 19, 2015)

ms-gg said:


> Yeah back in the day, everyone made their own shirts. That is where the idea came from...



Sure did! I think I'm gonna try and dig up my old handmade shirt


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2015)

I am not going to fuss with my hair this week. I will bun for a week until I get my hair done again. As my hair gets longer, bunning is getting much easier.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 20, 2015)

My hair felt so good after the nice DC session I had a couple days ago. Gonna find the time somehow to cowash and DC tomorrow. I know a lot of SM products are polarizing but the 4 I've tried so far are   Hope they're all hits for me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2015)

I just massaged my scalp with mn and lavender oil. The smell is so soothing it almost put me to sleep. I'm starting to feel a little new growth. Next week I am getting my hair rollerset/blown out again and I will update with pics


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 21, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> No, I'm close to MBL and I still don't feel like it's good enough.  I feel you about the wigs though. That's why I really just wear my hair curly when it's out. It's ether pinned up or in a twist out. JosieLynn



Yea I'm usually curly or flat twisted so ppl are always surprised whenever I wear my hair straight. And man idk if I'll ever feel like my hair is enough. My ultimate goal is hip length so we shall see


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

Would you rather wake up with your goal length or thicker, healthier hair with perfect ends?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

I would take the thicker hair with blunt ends


----------



## indarican (Jan 21, 2015)

I am at 12 weeks post and this new growth is kicking my butt!!! I can't wait until friday or tomorrow even to get my touch up. I feel like all my hair broke off, im never doing this again... ugh.


----------



## indarican (Jan 21, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> Are you noticing short little hairs or longer pieces of breakage? If it's short little hairs, you could need to up your moisturizing and/or moisturizing DCs specifically for the middle. Personally, my new growth gets really dry so I try to keep it as moisturized as possible. The buns and ponytails may also be too much stress on your hair. What are your thoughts on braids or twists or even wigs? Just curious.


I used to wear HW all the time. I may have to go back. I notice more longer hairs than anything, but not with the bulb, it seems to be breaking off right where the new growth starts.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

indarican said:


> I am at 12 weeks post and this new growth is kicking my butt!!! I can't wait until friday or tomorrow even to get my touch up. I feel like all my hair broke off, im never doing this again... ugh.



I'm sure your hair didn't break off. Shrinkage plays tricks on us for real. When it's time for a new blowout my hair appears 2 inches shorter  When I was relaxed it was even worse. My hair seemed thinner and shorter around touch up time. But it is just an illusion. All the thickness at the roots is coiling up your straight hair with it. Relax girl (pun intended). I'm sure your hair will still be beautiful.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 21, 2015)

indarican said:


> I used to wear HW all the time. I may have to go back. I notice more longer hairs than anything, but not with the bulb, it seems to be breaking off right where the new growth starts.


  Sorry you're experiencing this! The longer hairs usually mean not enough protein. Basically, your hair is stretching a ton (moisture) but not strong enough/elastic enough to retain its shape (protein). The line of demarcation (where new growth meets previously relaxed hair) can be really fragile. Maybe you could do a light/medium protein treatment? I like to do one before I relax, anyway. Keep us posted!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

I went to the gym today and I really broke a sweat. My poor roots went poof  I gotta figure out a way to wear my hair to keep it dry. I need some thick cotton headbands.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I went to the gym today and I really broke a sweat. My poor roots went poof  I gotta figure out a way to wear my hair to keep it dry. I need some thick cotton headbands.


  What are your thoughts on cross wraps?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> What are your thoughts on cross wraps?



I cross wrap every night. I actually wore my hair to the gym cross wrapped with a satin scarf over it. I may need to switch to cotton, because satin doesn't absorb moisture.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 21, 2015)

Ummm...I think it's been almost two weeks since I washed my hair. That NEVER happens, especially since it's been down the entire time. Thank goodness for pin curls and dry shampoo. 

I'm cowashing tonight and bunning for at least a week.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I cross wrap every night. I actually wore my hair to the gym cross wrapped with a satin scarf over it. I may need to switch to cotton, because satin doesn't absorb moisture.


  I would love a moisture wicking scarf


----------



## trclemons (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Would you rather wake up with your goal length or thicker, healthier hair with perfect ends?


Put me down for the thicker, healthier hair with nice ends.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok...I lied. I'm not cowashing tonight. It'll have to happen this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> Ummm...I think it's been almost two weeks since I washed my hair. That NEVER happens, especially since it's been down the entire time. Thank goodness for pin curls and dry shampoo.
> 
> I'm cowashing tonight and bunning for at least a week.



What kind of dry shampoo do you use? At this point I don't even think dry shampoo would help me  I haven't washed in 2 weeks and my hair is oily


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> What kind of dry shampoo do you use? At this point I don't even think dry shampoo would help me  I haven't washed in 2 weeks and my hair is oily



I just use Suave. I'm sure there's a "better" one, but this is my first experience using dry shampoo at all, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 21, 2015)

I just oiled my scalp and my ends, then added my pin curls.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> I just use Suave. I'm sure there's a "better" one, but this is my first experience using dry shampoo at all, so I have nothing to compare it to.



Your hair looks great! I just bought the suave brand too, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> I just oiled my scalp and my ends, then added my pin curls.



I want to see how it looks when you take down the pin curls. You did them so neat. My pincurls always look rachet 

I'm going to try it your way next time.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettymetty I thought that your hair was a wig on a stand till I looked harder. Nice!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 21, 2015)

I noticed I have much shorter hairs at my crown, down the middle and other areas throughout. I hope this is just new hair growing in and not breakage..


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> I noticed I have much shorter hairs at my crown, down the middle and other areas throughout. I hope this is just new hair growing in and not breakage..



Are the hairs all around the same length? Iit could be new hair growth.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 22, 2015)

This morning, after I took them out. No comb, just finger placement.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

quirkydimples it looks lovely ♥


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

I slept with 2 large flat twists hoping for loose waves,  but only one side has definition. This is why I am a straight haired natural.  Most of my braid outs, twistouts, etc. are fails 

Maybe its the way I sleep... When I let my styles set during the day it comes out great.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 22, 2015)

I oiled my scalp with lavender and jasmine oils so now I smell like a garden


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I slept with 2 large flat twists hoping for loose waves,  but only one side has definition. This is why I am a straight haired natural.  Most of my braid outs, twistouts, etc. are fails
> 
> Maybe its the way I sleep... When I let my styles set during the day it comes out great.



Lol right, that's why I wash n go and bun. My twist outs or whatever look like crap.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Lol right, that's why I wash n go and bun. My twist outs or whatever look like crap.



Glad I'm notthe only one. I'm so style challenged at this length. I just pulled my failed twistout into a bun. Can't go wrong with a bun 

strandedhhj I love the smell of jasmine and lavender. I like how the smell lingers in my hair. I used lavender oil 2 days ago and I still smell it.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Are the hairs all around the same length? Iit could be new hair growth.



I hope you're right. They are the same length, but I'm worried it might be breakage from me using a comb to detangle about a month ago. Or a result from my permanent part in the middle from how I section and detangle.

Now that I think about it, the little hairs don't feel rough but really soft and fine unlike the longer hair in that area..


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Glad I'm notthe only one. I'm so style challenged at this length. I just pulled my failed twistout into a bun. Can't go wrong with a bun
> 
> strandedhhj I love the smell of jasmine and lavender. I like how the smell lingers in my hair. I used lavender oil 2 days ago and I still smell it.



I want my blow dried hair to come out like this video but every time I do it, I take it out and it's still straight or I used the wrong product and my hair reverts and tangles. I need a natural hair stylist lol

http://youtu.be/8Kim2lLihwU


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I want my blow dried hair to come out like this video but every time I do it, I take it out and it's still straight or I used the wrong product and my hair reverts and tangles. I need a natural hair stylist lol
> 
> http://youtu.be/8Kim2lLihwU



I would love to have that thickness!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 22, 2015)

I would love to join this challenge but I think it's to late so I will lurk and silently follow =)... Hoping to hit MBL by dec 2015


----------



## snoop (Jan 22, 2015)

Mjon912 said:


> I would love to join this challenge but I think it's to late so I will lurk and silently follow =)... Hoping to hit MBL by dec 2015



Maybe I'm speaking out of turn, but I say join!  It's still January!  (People tend to join these challenges throughout the year.)


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

Mjon912 said:


> I would love to join this challenge but I think it's to late so I will lurk and silently follow =)... Hoping to hit MBL by dec 2015



You can join anytime. What is your starting length?


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 22, 2015)

How do you combat SSK? Every time I do a braidouts or twist out I have a head full of SSK! Same with a WNG.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

nemi95 said:


> How do you combat SSK? Every time I do a braidouts or twist out I have a head full of SSK! Same with a WNG.



Girl I wish I knew... Ssks are the main reason I became a straight haired natural. My wash n gos would knot up and tangle so badly  Are you using any aloe vera juice? It has a good ph and it smooths the cuticle. Since I put avj in my regimen I don't deal with as many tangles


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 22, 2015)

I posted this pic in another thread...
I was venting about my SSK's

No more wash and goes, twistouts or braidouts 

I will be a straight haired natural 
Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

^^^  You should come hang out in the Straight haired natural support thread sometimes. I get great tips in there. One of these days I am going to attempt to blowout my own hair...


----------



## indarican (Jan 22, 2015)

So here is my latest update... definitely had some breakage. But my ends are touching BSL so im still doing my happy dance!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

indarican said:


> So here is my latest update... definitely had some breakage. But my ends are touching BSL so im still doing my happy dance!!!!



Woo hoo . Your hair looks fab!


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 23, 2015)

Co washed tonight just so I can try out Goddess Curls on my wash n go. Can't wait to see it once my hair dries!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok thanks ladies...
I'm MJ I was a long term transition but after my last trim at the beginning of the year I am about 99% natural! some relaxed ends are left in my crown. I transitioned for 2 years 5 months, very slow process! I don't really have a reggie I wash every 7-14 days, I used to wear my hair straight, no exceptions but since this past summer I've been playing with various no heat/limited heat natural styles... 
The last time I straightened my hair was several weeks ago and I was just above APL, my aviator is the picture I took. I'm due to wash soon so I'll blow dry and take an accurate length picture. I just started taking biotin again 5000mcg, on top of drinking a gallon of water a day hopefully I will make MBL by December!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2015)

MJ!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2015)

I have been moisturizing like crazy, because the cold hair has my hair and skin feeling drier than usual. As a result my hair is slowly reverting.

Pic from last night


----------



## indarican (Jan 23, 2015)

welcome MJ!!!


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 23, 2015)

nemi95 said:


> How do you combat SSK? Every time I do a braidouts or twist out I have a head full of SSK! Same with a WNG.



I don't see ssks in my hair, yea maybe once a blue moon. Soon as I'm done washing and dc my hair (while still wet) I style my hair. Whether it's a bun with my ends twisted and tucked in. Or braid/twist out that's also done on wet hair.
Before this process my hair is fully detangled, m/s.

Wngs is different. For this I must add all my styling products after dc while in shower. My dc leaves my hair silky and straight for about 5 minutes. So I take advantage by adding products quickly with a quick finger comb through from roots to tips. When I do see an ssk I get the end of a rat tail comb, put it through the very tip of ssk and gently comb out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2015)

I massaged my scalp with some jbco today. I don't use it often, because I don't like the smell. Now my scalp is itchy and wash day isn't until Tuesday.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Girl I wish I knew... Ssks are the main reason I became a straight haired natural. My wash n gos would knot up and tangle so badly  Are you using any aloe vera juice? It has a good ph and it smooths the cuticle. Since I put avj in my regimen I don't deal with as many tangles



No, I've never tried aloe Vera juice. I typically use a moisturizer and coconut oil or shea butter to seal. Sometimes I'll use a little bit of the As I Am styling gel.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 23, 2015)

I've been cutting off south hair due to SSK I think I just need to go back to heat every 2weeks. As long as I'm on my DC and moisturize game, I've got no problems. 

I flat ironed my hair this morning and I got several compliments today!


----------



## snoop (Jan 24, 2015)

I finally had time to put my hair into two strand twists before bed.  Hoping to dust in the morning.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Girl I wish I knew... Ssks are the main reason I became a straight haired natural. My wash n gos would knot up and tangle so badly  Are you using any aloe vera juice? It has a good ph and it smooths the cuticle. Since I put avj in my regimen I don't deal with as many tangles



How do you use aloe Vera juice? Like where in your regiment?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> How do you use aloe Vera juice? Like where in your regiment?



I put it in a spray bottle with a drop of glycerin and I spray it when I moisturize using the Loc method. I use it as a detangler as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 25, 2015)

My phony bun fell off at work today   

Luckily it happened when I first got to work and none of my customers noticed. One of my coworkers called me to the back and was like "Is this yours?" Tomorrow I am going to work without any extra stuff. I don't want anymore slip ups (pun intended)


----------



## snoop (Jan 25, 2015)

snoop said:


> I finally had time to put my hair into two strand twists before bed.  Hoping to dust in the morning.



Dusted yesterday morning.   My ends feel so much better.  Great way to start the new year!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 25, 2015)

I give up! I have no natural hair styling skills!  Tried a bantu (on lightly flat ironed hair) knot-out...only lasted one day. Next day epic fail. Tried to do a twistout...got slight definition on one side and stretched out half straight hot mess on the other. 

So um yea I'll stick to straight hair and get random waves from buns lol.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 25, 2015)

My edges are thinning. I've never had this problem after I stopped wearing sew ins a few years ago. I hope it's not the buns.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 25, 2015)

can't wait to take this weave out and get my hair braided


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 25, 2015)

I did box braids last weekend. First time I've ever started and finished in the same day . I used a tip from Yolanda Renee on YouTube where she twisted her hair first then attached the extension hair.   Video: http://youtu.be/TDtnavR0hb8


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 25, 2015)

Your hair looks great MsKikiStar! I love that color


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 25, 2015)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I give up! I have no natural hair styling skills!  Tried a bantu (on lightly flat ironed hair) knot-out...only lasted one day. Next day epic fail. Tried to do a twistout...got slight definition on one side and stretched out half straight hot mess on the other.
> 
> So um yea I'll stick to straight hair and get random waves from buns lol.



I'm the same way! I can't style my natural hair at all. I always look really unkept... Now when my hair is blown out I can make magic happen. I think it's because my natural hair shrinks to nl and when straightened it stretches to apl (more styling options).


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 25, 2015)

No roller set for me this week. I shampooed, DCd, added my leave in, and sealed with a new taliah Waajid butter I bought. I can't wait to be able to air dry in two long braids so if it my hair isn't dry in the morning I can just keep the braids in. Right now I just have struggle plaits


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 25, 2015)

Washed and dc today. My first time using Camille Rose algae renew dc. I like how it moisturized my hair. 
My hair has some nice growth since start of this challenge, looks close to bsl if not there already?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 25, 2015)

bluenvy it looks like you are there to me. Congrats! Next stop Mbl


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> My edges are thinning. I've never had this problem after I stopped wearing sew ins a few years ago. I hope it's not the buns.



Are you wet bunning or dry bunning?


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm due to have my son in 2 weeks! With postpartum shed, hopefully I make mbl by end of year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> I'm due to have my son in 2 weeks! With postpartum shed, hopefully I make mbl by end of year.



You will get there for sure. Just be gentle when detangling. Sometimes those shed strands can get tangled on other strands. 

Postpartum shedding was the worst after my oldest, because I didn't know what to expect.  Garlic or msm will help you keep your hair thick.


----------



## snoop (Jan 26, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> I'm due to have my son in 2 weeks! With postpartum shed, hopefully I make mbl by end of year.



Congrats!  I had mine last month.   This go round I'm "prepared" to handle the shedding. I used the EO blend from this site to grow my edges back (which had actually been destroyed in high school from wearing extensions)


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks ladies. Congrats to you! snoop. 
I used garlic shampoo that stopped last year spring shedding. Gotta go pick up a bottle


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so excited about my blowout tomorrow! Dh is turning 25 this week so I gotta look sexy for his bday  I think I will put on a red rinse


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been M.I.A for the last couple weeks, but I will say that I've been massaging my scalp daily, oiling my scalp every other day, oiling my hair shafts/and grease my ends every other day. 
The only thing is I was wigging it for a week and a half and just Thursday night I noticed thinning in my widow's peak area from my lace front. So since then I have been doing another protective style.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Are you wet bunning or dry bunning?


I'm dry bunning. I think the problem is I wasn't properly stretching my hair on wash day so my buns always had to be so tight to make them look decent.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

^^^My buns are always messy. I don't bother smoothing my edges, because I have a ton of headbands. If I'm feeling fancy I put a little leave in on my edges 

I also rotate where I put the bun and how I secure it. I use chiffon scruchies, goody spin pins, claw clips, mini claws, hairagami or a ponytailer. I have to bun for work (in a restaurant) so I have a lot of bun stuff.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 27, 2015)

Besides helping my mom and sister by keeping up with their hair; I've started helping a 4B/C girlfriend of mine who has SL hair with a concrete regimen and products to buy


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Your hair looks great MsKikiStar! I love that color


Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm next in line at the salon. It's on


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

She used the largest rollers today. That means my hair has grown


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 27, 2015)

The back of my hair got ripped out today; a curl got caught in the zipper today and I couldn't get it out with ripping out a chunk in the back.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^My buns are always messy. I don't bother smoothing my edges, because I have a ton of headbands. If I'm feeling fancy I put a little leave in on my edges   I also rotate where I put the bun and how I secure it. I use chiffon scruchies, goody spin pins, claw clips, mini claws, hairagami or a ponytailer. I have to bun for work (in a restaurant) so I have a lot of bun stuff.



Yeah but you wear your hair straight so I'm sure your buns look way better than mine! You are really tempting me to be a straight hair natural. That's what my mom did to my hair as a child and it thrived.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

Today's blowout. I plan on dusting my ends in March. My short layers are slowly catching up


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

Bun Mistress said:


> The back of my hair got ripped out today; a curl got caught in the zipper today and I couldn't get it out with ripping out a chunk in the back.



Oh no You have to keep your hair pulled up when you wear zippers, wool, anything textured, etc. Was it a big piece of hair?


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Today's blowout. I plan on dusting my ends in March. My short layers are slowly catching up



Very pretty!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

divaorleans said:


> Very pretty!!



Thanks hun. Are you from Louisiana?


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks hun. Are you from Louisiana?


Yep. New Orleans


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2015)

My dad is from Opelousas. I pretty much grew up there. Dh and I are thinking about visiting Louisiana for our anniversary in March. We wanna play some slots


----------



## divaorleans (Jan 28, 2015)

Prettymetty I knew I spotted a creole girl!!! Lol! Yall should definitely come down for your anniversary!!!!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 28, 2015)

Been bagging my whole head while sleeping. That would be the GHE right? Anyway, before work going to oil my scalp, hair shaft, and grease ends before putting it up in a high bun.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2015)

^^^Yes that sounds like ghe. I used go do an overnight baggy as part of my wig regimen. It was too much moisture for my fine strands


----------



## iLurk (Jan 28, 2015)

Learned something new about my hair. Before when i used sulfur products i thought my natural hair texture was a 4 something because of how kinkymy new growth would be. But since i stopped my ng is almost the same texture as my relaxed ends, theres a little wavyness here and there but its hard for me to tell the difference between the ng and the rest of my hair now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Learned something new about my hair. Before when i used sulfur products i thought my natural hair texture was a 4 something because of how kinkymy new growth would be. But since i stopped my ng is almost the same texture as my relaxed ends, theres a little wavyness here and there but its hard for me to tell the difference between the ng and the rest of my hair now.



That's wonderful. Stretching should be a lot easier now


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 29, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Learned something new about my hair. Before when i used sulfur products i thought my natural hair texture was a 4 something because of how kinkymy new growth would be. But since i stopped my ng is almost the same texture as my relaxed ends, theres a little wavyness here and there but its hard for me to tell the difference between the ng and the rest of my hair now.


  I had no idea sulfur changed texture! Good to know.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2015)

When taken internally in the form of msm, sulfur makes hair texture looser. I have msm in my  HSN vitamins, but I haven't noticed a change.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 29, 2015)

Been stressed lately and it seems like I'm shedding more than usual. I just ordered the Alter Ego garlic combo to head it off at the pass.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 29, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> Been stressed lately and it seems like I'm shedding more than usual. I just ordered the Alter Ego garlic combo to head it off at the pass.


  I hope your stress dissipates soon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2015)

quirkydimples I bought the Alter ego conditioner a couple months ago. It works well for me as a prepoo. I haven't tried it as a dc or rinse out yet. Let us know how you like it


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2015)

I just put my hair in 4 big pincurls so that I can have some body. My hair was flat from cross wrapping...

Tomorrow is dh's bday. I'm not sure if I should do flexirod curls tomorrow or an updo. I'm undecided on my outfit as well. I can't decide between skinny jeans and backless blouse or a peplum top with a pencil skirt...


----------



## keranikki (Jan 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I just put my hair in 4 big pincurls so that I can have some body. My hair was flat from cross wrapping...  Tomorrow is dh's bday. I'm not sure if I should do flexirod curls tomorrow or an updo. I'm undecided on my outfit as well. I can't decide between skinny jeans and backless blouse or a peplum top with a pencil skirt...



How about peplum top and skinny jeans?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2015)

keranikki said:


> How about peplum top and skinny jeans?



Hmmmm.  That sounds cute with heels and an updo. Thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

I am so tired from staying up watching one of our favorite shows on Netflix. The plan was to watch 1 episode...we ended up watching 3.

Last night I slept in a different silk scarf. I like it, but in the middle of the night it got really loose and I had to re tie it. I will just stick to my normal scarf from now on.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 30, 2015)

So I've been using heat pretty frequently but it's been with my curling wand. I just used my babyliss pro for the first time in 6 months on a small section of my hair and mannnnn now I'm itching for straight hair. I usually use it on 30 but it got straight on 15 for some reason. Im sure I'll end up being a straight haired natural.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

I fid flexirod curls today, but the humidity made most of them fall. I pinned it to one side and it looks really sleek.

PlainJane as long as you use heat responsibly your hair will be fine. Mine is better than ever.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 30, 2015)

Prettymetty what do you moisturize with without making your hair revert?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

I use the Neutrogena Silk Touch cream.  It is light enough for my fine/low density hair.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 30, 2015)

My hair loves AOGBP but it's not giving me enough moisture. I know it's bad but I don't really moisturize during the week. I'm going to DC overnight with AOHSR and do my usual wash day routine in the morning and see if it makes a difference. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2015)

I usually don't moisturize during the week either unless my hair is really dry.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 31, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Prettymetty what do you moisturize with without making your hair revert?



PlainJane I know you didn't ask me but I am a straight natural as well so I'd like to share what I do if you don't mind.  I usually don't have to moisturize because since I've been deep conditioning (with heat) my hair stays moisturized until I wash again (which could be anywhere between 10 & 14 days. 

My hair stays straight and it just gets fuller as it gets closer to wash day. In the beginning I would use the one n' only argan oil to help with dryness/frizziness but I don't really have that issue anymore.  Hth.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 31, 2015)

pinkchocolatedaisy thank you for your input! What DC and heat protectant do you use? I've been reading old threats on heat use so I'm sit I'll trying to figure out if it's right for me.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm bored with my hair. I've been in PS mode for pretty much my entire journey and I'm just now starting to get that itch to experiment. I kinda want to cut my hair into a long bob  but am sure I'd cry after the "newness" wore off haha


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 31, 2015)

PlainJane I use Joico moisture recovery treatment balm q's my DC and Chi Silk infusion as my protectant.  My hair stays feeling and smelling great!


----------



## quirkydimples (Feb 1, 2015)

I relaxed my hair tonight. I feel like I want to do something to my hair. I need a change. I want to color it, but I'm relaxed with fine hair, so that's not happening. Maybe some low layers? I don't know.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2015)

missyrayne19 said:


> I'm bored with my hair. I've been in PS mode for pretty much my entire journey and I'm just now starting to get that itch to experiment. I kinda want to cut my hair into a long bob  but am sure I'd cry after the "newness" wore off haha



Just have fun with your hair. You can do a faux bob to get it out of your system. 

Truth be told I rocked a bob all through high school and it was the easiest most versatile style for me. I could fall asleep without a scarf and my hair was short enough to stay styled. Now that I am growing my hair out I will avoid major cuts no matter how tempting


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> I relaxed my hair tonight. I feel like I want to do something to my hair. I need a change. I want to color it, but I'm relaxed with fine hair, so that's not happening. Maybe some low layers? I don't know.



Girl you know we wanna see pics!! Have you thought about doing a rinse? What is your natural hair color?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2015)

My roots feel greasy so I am going to dry shampoo my hair tonight. It'll be my first time using Suave keratin infusion dry poo. I hope it works as well as my last dry shampoo.


----------



## quirkydimples (Feb 1, 2015)

I did absolutely nothing to my hair after relaxing it. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. I slept with my hair in a turbie twist or whatever that towel thing is called. I woke up, took it off, and put my hair in a high bun where it will stay for the week being taken down occasionally to remove shed hair.

The product photos are of what I used during the relaxer and after, with the products arranged in order of use from left to right.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2015)

Your hair is thick and beautiful. Do you relax bone straight or texlax? quirkydimples


----------



## quirkydimples (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess I texlax. My hair is fine, so I don't leave the relaxer on very long after I apply it. I might smooth for 3-5 min after application, which takes me 6-8 minutes. And the relaxer I use (linange) leaves a lot of texture.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 2, 2015)

So glad to be able to subscribe again after being unable to do so for almost a year!!!! 
I'm definitely going this...i need motivation to get my hair to MBL

Hair type- 4b texlaxed
Length- Grazing BSL 
Regimen - Cowash once a week or twice depending on my mood and how much i sweat since i exercise every other day
     Clarify - Monthly
    Condition with moisture and protein consecutively
My hair has not been growing at its usual rate and i don't think i have been retaining my length so 2015, i am very much focused on protective styling in the form of weaves mostly. 
Game plan is to wash my hair regularly as i noticed the periods i didn't wash my hair, my hair did not grow. I am also taking vitamins in the form of Biotin 10000mg, vit c 2000mg, Vitamin B Complex and 60mg of zinc.Been on biotin for only 2 weeks so i can't really say if there is any growth


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome fifigirl! You have a great starting length


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 2, 2015)

Last night I applied Annabelle's Perfect Blends: White Chocolate Mousse Deep Conditioner (AMAZING) and let it sit overnight. This morning I washed it out, shampooed with Shea Moisture, and then applied Organixx Coconut Conditioner just in case my hair was dry after shampooing, but wasn't. Before getting out I put Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner for a leave-in and rinsed lightly with cold water.

Hair was easy to comb out. I applied ABP: Ayurvedic Hair Oil, braided up my hair, and slathered Hemp Grease to my mid-shafts and ends. I'm about to go to work so my hair will be up in a half wig protective style.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Welcome fifigirl! You have a great starting length



Aww! Thanks Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2015)

I just put some Hello hydration and coconut on my edges and tied them down with a scarf. Hopefully it works like an edge control. I'm tired of fuzzy edges


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2015)

I am not a big fan of Suave Keratin infusion dry shampoo.  The smell is overwhelming, it made my hair frizz and it took forever to comb it out. I will stick to the Walgreens brand from now on.


----------



## snoop (Feb 3, 2015)

Towards the end of last year I predicted that I would reach BSB by this month/next month.  I think now I want to wait until June to do a length check just to make sure I get there.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 4, 2015)

Just got home from a long days work. I'm going to take down my protective style underneath this half wig and massage my scalp with APBs Hurry Up and Grow Oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2015)

It has been raining nonstop... I have to keep my hair wrapped up and carry an umbrella to avoid frizz. My hair has to last at least 2 more weeks.

At times I miss being relaxed, because the rain never ruined my hair. I could cowash and airdry for textured/fluffy hair or flatiron for a sleeker look. I just don't miss chemical burns and my old stylist tearing through my new growth. I never mastered self relaxing.


----------



## divaorleans (Feb 4, 2015)

Random rant: I CANT keep a scarf of my head through the night to save my life!!!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Feb 4, 2015)

divaorleans said:


> Random rant: I CANT keep a scarf of my head through the night to save my life!!!!



Put a bonnet on, on top of the scarf. I have the same  problem


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2015)

divaorleans that's why I use those wrap around durag things. The ones for ladies. Scarves are just too soft. They always unravel in my sleep


----------



## divaorleans (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm gonna try y'all's suggestions because I've been losing rest... Waking up in the middle of the night to put it back on lol. I feel like I've never cared before but I'm so ready to get past apl and with fine hair I know protecting my ends is essential.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2015)

I just massaged my scalp with mn and jbco. My plan is to use my growth aid twice a week. Faster hair growth would be nice, but I really just want to fill in the thin spot on the right part of my crown.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

I am almost out of biotin, garlic and Hsn vitamins. I need to place an order on Amazon asap


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

I have been eating clean since Monday. I am doing it for weight loss and overall health, but I know that hair growth will be a side effect 

I kept my scarf on most of the day, because it was really cold. Now I'm home and I'm wearing it pinned up. I plan to moisturize in sections tonight with Chi Keratin Mist and silk touch cream. I'm having a little breakage on the sides and that has to stop


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 7, 2015)

Skipping wash day this week because my straight hair still looks good. I'm going to try a braid out this weekend and if it looks good then that'll be my valentines day hairstyle.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 8, 2015)

I might buy a wig and rock that for V day. My blowout is heavy and lifeless because of moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 10, 2015)

I've had to stop the Biotin as it has broken my skin out badly....i have about 9 quite large pimples on my face. I choose to laugh though cos i have always known that biotin breaks my skin out but trust me to have thought this time might be different. I don't know what else to do so i got Megatek which i had a bottle of, mixed it with some castor oil, glycerin, olive oil and moringa oil and been massaging to my scalp every other night. 
I also started taking prenatal pills since those do not break me out. I've upped my zinc to 90mg because of the acne and taking 2000mg of vit c....stopped b complex as well..
Placed an order for Mineral Rich as i don't think i have read any issues of break outs with it. I live in Nigeria though so it might take about a week-10 days to get to me.
in meantime, i am taking care of my hair by washing in my weave weekly, deep conditioning exercising by running and moisturising my hair.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 10, 2015)

^^ Biotin broke me out too, but I finished the bottle to get my moneys worth.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 10, 2015)

I washed my hair this morning and noticed my hair is growing longer, however, I feel like I don't know what I'm really doing. Sure, I'm doing the LOC method, but I'm not even sure if I'm doing that right. I have natural virgin hair and all these new hair methods are confusing.  Anyone else feel that way as well?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 10, 2015)

Leo24Rule I find a lot of methods confusing too. Mhm, cherry lola, coconut lime, caramel etc. Prepooing is the only extra thing I do. I just don't have the time.

Biotin broke me out the first few weeks, but then my body got used to it.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep...to protein or not protein? I've never done a protein treatment. I do the GHE before I knew what it was without trying. Just didn't want my hair to come undone while sleeping. All this, listen to your hair. First I gotta find what products work, because as of right now I'm just jumping on bandwagons.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2015)

If you are doing ghe you need some protein to keep your hair from getting overmoisturized.  I learned the hard way last year


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 11, 2015)

I need my hair MBL in the worst way.. But I don't really want to be bothered with it now lol. Thanks cornrows & wigs!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been thinking... most of the tangling occurs at the shampoo bowl when I go to the salon. I'm thinking about doing the shampoo at home and then letting them just rinse out my dc. This way my hair will be thoroughly detangled. I can't afford any setbacks this year if I'm going to get to Mbl. 

Have any of you washed your hair before a salon visit?


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 11, 2015)

Prettymetty I only go to the salon for cornrows or trims, so my hair is mostly done by the time they touch it lol.

I think that's a great idea to just let them rinse your already detangled and DC'd hair to get started. More work for you,  but healthier in the long run.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2015)

My mom found a really good natural hair stylist, but her prices are higher and she is appt only. My Dominican salon is open 7 days and it's first come first serve (no appts). I never spend more than $45 for my wash, dc, set and flatiron. The same service at my mom's salon is going to cost me around $80


----------



## Benuontherise (Feb 12, 2015)

Boy its been awhile! Sorry will play catch up now!

I am 5 months post design essentials low lye relaxer and don't plan on a touch up. I decided to transition into natural. I've been doing buns and wigs with cornrolls for the winter weather trying to preserve my ends. Plus  I am on a low manipulation,low heat regimen. I do a deep conditioner homemade with shea butter and oils every week or two depending on how lazy i get. And for moisture i have been using a home made hair butter with shea butter, coconut oil,and black Jamaican castor oil.Been working pretty good only been needing to apply every week. Here are some pics of my hair styles. Will not be doing a length check for a while since I'm on the low heat but in a few months around april/may I will check since weather will be warmer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice bun and that wig is beautiful! I may go back to braids under a wig myself, because I have been working out and my blowouts aren't lasting.

How long do you plan to transition Benuontherise?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 12, 2015)

When I come home from a long days work I massage my scalp nightly and with oil every other night. I then heavily moisturize my hair from mid-shaft to ends. Then braid or twist up securely with bobby pins and cover with a plastic shower cap or 2 and a satin bonnet. That's GHE, right? 

Even if I have natural virgin hair I have to do protein treatments? What are some good natural ones?


----------



## Benuontherise (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Prettymetty.

Well, actually I am not sure, my hubby is extremely attached to my hair so I may never cut it off (thinking i may not have to since my hair is only texlaxed) or may only do so once my hair is about the same length it is now. So I guess about one to two yrs but I really don't know. I was thinking of just slowly dusting (only when needed) my ends off over time while trying to retain my length. I hope if all goes well with my regimen that i can dust until my hair reaches Full BSL or Preferably MBL then keep cutting it at that length while i grow out the remainder of my relaxer but idk If I am being realistic!lol But I guess dream big right! Most of the hair I had cut off after my dreadlock comb out have grown back with good ends still, I haven't trimmed since my 2 hair cuts back in Oct/Nov.  

How often do you trim with your blowouts? I can't really do blowouts, I sweat in my sleep and even in the shower(my hair always seems to get wet).


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> When I come home from a long days work I massage my scalp nightly and with oil every other night. I then heavily moisturize my hair from mid-shaft to ends. Then braid or twist up securely with bobby pins and cover with a plastic shower cap or 2 and a satin bonnet. That's GHE, right?
> 
> Even if I have natural virgin hair I have to do protein treatments? What are some good natural ones?



Yes that is ghe. It's a great way to keep your hair hydrated. I don't know of any natural protein treatments. Aphogee 2 minute is a good light treatment and it is pretty easy to find. I got a big bottle from my bss.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

Benuontherise that sounds like a good plan. Maybe you can dust every 3 months until all the texlaxed hair is gone.

I trimmed twice in 2013 and once in 2014. This year instead of one annual trim I will do several mini trims. I plan to trim in March during the Spring Equinox, in June during Summer solstice, September for Fall equinox and in December for Winter Solstice. These are the most beneficial times to trim this year. I follow the Morocco Method


----------



## Benuontherise (Feb 12, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> When I come home from a long days work I massage my scalp nightly and with oil every other night. I then heavily moisturize my hair from mid-shaft to ends. Then braid or twist up securely with bobby pins and cover with a plastic shower cap or 2 and a satin bonnet. That's GHE, right?
> 
> Even if I have natural virgin hair I have to do protein treatments? What are some good natural ones?




I think so, it does give you the visible moisture on your plastic shower cap right? if so I think you've got it. Yes, I am big promoter of protein treatments even for natural hair. I love the way it make my hair feel (nice and strong). Now on on natural recommendations...sorry can't help... I only have experience with natural ones that I made and store bought are not natural but here are the ones I use anyway just in case: Aphogee 2 min reconstructer and The Good Ole' Queen Helene Cholesterol. I normally mix them with some of my natural mixtures if i got the time, but it works for me everytime.


----------



## Benuontherise (Feb 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Benuontherise that sounds like a good plan. Maybe you can dust every 3 months until all the texlaxed hair is gone.
> 
> I trimmed twice in 2013 and once in 2014. This year instead of one annual trim I will do several mini trims. I plan to trim in March during the Spring Equinox, in June during Summer solstice, September for Fall equinox and in December for Winter Solstice. These are the most beneficial times to trim this year. I follow the Morocco Method



Wow, I hope I can have good ends like you!. Your new trim regi sounds good, kinda fresh start for each new season.Yea, I have been looking at my ends the past few days wanting to do a dusting. I guess I will tom when I wash. I do want to get rid of my relaxed hair, I really miss my Fro and Body. My 2 strand twist look anorexic!

 What is the Morocco Method?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

^^^There is a stylist named Anthony Morocco and he makes a chart each month that shows the most beneficial days to cut, color, dc, etc.

http://antiagingpress.org/anthony-morrocco-lunar-hair-cutting-chart-2015.html/


----------



## Benuontherise (Feb 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^There is a stylist named Anthony Morocco and he makes a chart each month that shows the most beneficial days to cut, color, dc, etc.
> 
> http://antiagingpress.org/anthony-morrocco-lunar-hair-cutting-chart-2015.html/



Hey thanks, I'm gonna do a GHE on Feb 19th- 20th as per chart best day for lengthening my hair and just so happens the 20th is my wedding Anniversary!lol I knew that was a good day for a reason when I got married! This is a good website even has henna hair dye, will offer to my mom and may consider myself since I'm noticing my 9 grays I got already!lol  

How long have you been doing the Morocco Method?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

I started my hair journey back in 08. I have been using it off and on since then. My relaxed hair really thrived with this method. I used to trim my relaxed hair every other month and I was still able to retain length.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 12, 2015)

Protein treatments are necessary even if protein ingredients are found in most hair products & coconut oil/milk?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Protein treatments are necessary even if protein ingredients are found in most hair products & coconut oil/milk?



It really depends on how your hair feels. Have you done a strand test lately? Take a strand of shed hair after your next wash/cowash. Gently stretch out the strand and see what happens. If it keeps stretching, you need more protein. If it stretches and bounces back your hair is healthy and elastic. If it barely stretches and then breaks off, you need more moisture.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2015)

I slept in 3 big braids last night so today's bun has some texture. I'm seriously thinking about getting a wig today and going back to my celies for a few weeks. I have worn my hair straight for 4 months. Now that I'm serious about working out, my straight hair regimen isn't going to work.

I will stop by the bss later today. I want something cute and inexpensive.


----------



## Ebonyb14 (Feb 13, 2015)

I would like to join
I'm brand new to the forum. I have been on this journey for about 2 yrs now. I would like to make BSl by the end of 2015. 
Stats:
APL
Relaxed


----------



## snoop (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm going to have to try to DC/steam this weekend.  My hair is starting to feel dry.


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 13, 2015)

I feel like my hair is resting. I retained a lot last year. Now I'm not retaining, actually seems shorter. Oh well


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2015)

I got a new wig and new lippie. I love the length, because it fits my dress code at work.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2015)

Ebonyb14 said:


> I would like to join
> I'm brand new to the forum. I have been on this journey for about 2 yrs now. I would like to make BSl by the end of 2015.
> Stats:
> APL
> ...



Wecome to the challenge. Your hair looks really healthy. I'm sure you will make Bsl before the end of the year.


----------



## iLurk (Feb 13, 2015)

havent been posting much lately just wanted to add, it was topical sulfur that changed my hair texture.

didnt originally plan to but im getting my hair straightened next saturday i just wanna see if what i am doing is working. will be 18 months post i usually relax around this time but my hair has been very manageable.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a few weeks to really find a good detangling Dc. I'm thinking about splurging on Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque and Oleo Relax. I know Kerastase will soften, hydrate and detangle,  but I was trying to avoid that price tag. I'm going to order the Oleo Relax today.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Feb 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a new wig and new lippie. I love the length, because it fits my dress code at work.



Very pretty! Love that the wig isn't shiny. What brand is it from?


----------



## MsKikiStar (Feb 14, 2015)

I didn't realize my subscription expired until I opened the app . Today I'm planning to take these braids out. Think it's been 3 weeks. Starting to feel the weight pulling at the hairline and that's a


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 14, 2015)

MsKikiStar said:


> Very pretty! Love that the wig isn't shiny. What brand is it from?



Thank you. It's Freetress "Abree". I think that's how it's spelled


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 15, 2015)

I feel like cowashing tonight... My hair felt a little dry after using Aphogee 2 minute Friday. I need some moisture asap. I'm thinking about using Alter Ego.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 16, 2015)

So I never talk about hair outside of the board especially with my SO. Imagine how happy I was when I was getting dressed on valentines day and he causally said "I can really tell that your hair is growing". Eeeekkkk!


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 16, 2015)

The longest layer of my hair is finally MBL.  On to waist length!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats Joigirl


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 17, 2015)

Cowashed and DC'd my cornrows. Greased scalp too.

 I can't wait to do a length check when I take them out next week. Hopefully I'll have a little bit of growth.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello everyone! As of Valentine's Day, I'm now an engaged woman *smiles & blushes*

As for my hair, I just washed it late Friday night after work and wigged it all weekend while my hair was using the GHE method underneath.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I am almost out of biotin, garlic and Hsn vitamins. I need to place an order on Amazon asap


 
I tried to order the Garlic vitamins from Andrew Lessman a few months ago on HSN.com and were out of stock. Are those back in stock or did you find an alternative?


----------



## Guinan (Feb 17, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hello everyone! As of Valentine's Day, I'm an now an engaged woman *smiles & blushes*
> 
> As for my hair, I just washed it late Friday night after work and wigged it all weekend while my hair was using the GHE method underneath.



Omg!!! CONGRATULATIONS! !!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 17, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I tried to order the Garlic vitamins from Andrew Lessman a few months ago on HSN.com and were out of stock. Are those back in stock or did you find an alternative?



I got mine from Target (Up & Up).


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats on the engagement Leo24Rule!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 18, 2015)

The Garlic Supplements really helping with your hair (shedding, growth, retention, etc)?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> The Garlic Supplements really helping with your hair (shedding, growth, retention, etc)?



Definitely.  I was shedding about 40 strands a day before I started taking garlic. Now I lose less than half of that and this makes detangling much easier.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't wait to get home and pamper my hair. Being on the road with all the kids has been stressful. I need to unwind and dc. Woosah


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm going to try a braid out tonight with loose braids for the first time. My relaxed ends have thinned a lot so I'm going to put satin rollers at the end. I have nowhere to go tomorrow so I can just bun it if I need to. Even though I need to stay away from buns.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

I shampood with Con Argan oil and did a Dc with Alter Ego. Now I'm drying my hair with a tshirt. When it's almost dry I will detangle and redo my braids.

Eta my hair was soft, smooth and easy to detangle. I only had about 20 strands of shed hair and this was after a week in celie braids!


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 19, 2015)

I gave birth two weeks ago to my son! I been sooo hair lazy. My twists are in a bun going on a whole month now. I'm making it a mission to take them down and wash, dc, m/s tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2015)

Congrats on having a healthy baby bluenvy! What is his name?


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you, his name is Malik.


----------



## Benuontherise (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey, guys Just giving an update on my hair. I got to retract on some of the things I said!lol...I did a retouch on my hair, changed my mind on the transitioning to natural just going to continue to with the texlaxed. I also decided to flat iron my hair since my anniversary is tom and I didnt want to wear another wig or bun for my special day. So here is my length check, Im guessing just about 2-2 1/2 in away from bsl. Please excuse my not so straight left side of my head!lol I was in a rush. 

I used ORS olive oil relaxer for texturizer
Henna ash brown color treatment mixed with ors replenshing conditioner
Renpure Moisture Rich Argan Oil Shampoo-First time use and really liked
Homemade Deep Conditioner of Shea Butter, coconut oil, castor oil and Queen Helen Cholesterol with heat for 35min.
Air dry until 80% dry then blow dried and flat ironed. I forgot to use my Keratin Heat Protectant but will be okay


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2015)

Gorgeous results Benuontherise! 

I'm getting ready to dust the ends of my celie braids. Today and tomorrow are the best lengthening days  (to trim) this month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2015)

Double post


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 20, 2015)

Very pretty hair Benuontherise....hair looks very healthy.....CoWashed my hair on wednesday and Dc'd.....oiled my scalp with Megatek and sulphur oil mix......My Mineral Rich came in this afternoon so starting that tomorrow since biotin gave me breakouts. I can already feel a lot of new growth underneath my cornrows of my weave. I am actually bored with my weave and miss my hair but i need to PS to week 4 and then i can take down and pamper my beloved hair. In the meantime, taking care of it under my weaves

Leo24ruke Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 20, 2015)

I trimmed 1/2 inch from each of my braids. Before the trim I moisturized. Afterwards I sealed with argan oil. My ends feel sooo much better even though I only trimmed a tiny amount.  My next trim will be around June.


----------



## Benuontherise (Feb 20, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Gorgeous results Benuontherise!
> 
> I'm getting ready to dust the ends of my celie braids. Today and tomorrow are the best lengthening days  (to trim) this month.



Thanks, Yea I did a dusting yesterday but I was surprised that my ends weren't too bad. I just picked out individual strands that I saw little split ends on and I clipped them. 



fifigirl said:


> Very pretty hair Benuontherise....hair looks very healthy.....CoWashed my hair on wednesday and Dc'd.....oiled my scalp with Megatek and sulphur oil mix......My Mineral Rich came in this afternoon so starting that tomorrow since biotin gave me breakouts. I can already feel a lot of new growth underneath my cornrows of my weave. I am actually bored with my weave and miss my hair but i need to PS to week 4 and then i can take down and pamper my beloved hair. In the meantime, taking care of it under my weaves
> 
> Thanks, Yes I was surprised at how shiny my hair looked because my buns was looking alittle dry and ashy!lol But I give credit to my Homemade DC its really moisturizing, I didn't have to add anything to my hair after I washed it out. I had visible oil on my hands while styling. In about a week or so plan to go back to my wigs or maybe making a wig and sewing it down...I haven't decided but I am still forging ahead on my low manipulation low heat for the remainder of winter.
> 
> I also want to try the inversion method monthly with my Jamaican Black castor oil, its suppose to be great for growth stimulation. Will show pics of new dew and updates on my inversion method progress will start on mon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 20, 2015)

I inverted today. I'm going to try to remember to invert a few times a week. Between October and November my hair grew about an inch. I was inverting daily and massaging my scalp with mn a few times a week. I was super driven to grow some hair during that period, because my trim took me from bsb back to apl. 

I guess I lost that motivation, because I only invert here and there. I rarely ever massage my scalp anymore... I gotta do better


----------



## snoop (Feb 20, 2015)

Trying a roller set for the first time in a long time.  I've only tried it twice before a couple of years ago, so I'm not sure if I'm going to get the results that I want or not.  I don't use any setting lotion and I think my hair could have benefited from being more wet as I was setting, but I was feeling too lazy to run and get the spray bottle.  I might try sleeping with them in since I want the style for tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 20, 2015)

You are brave snoop. I can't even sleep in flexirods. It hurts


----------



## iLurk (Feb 20, 2015)

i really need to find a new beautician. i called her 3 times this week and she hasnt returned my calls. I can just pay somebody else.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Feb 21, 2015)

I have been having too much fun lately with my hair lol. I started out wearing buns but then I really enjoyed wearing it down. So I was wearing it down a lot. In the last week I've been wearing ponytails and super sloppy messy buns and updos. Saw my coworker in this cute messy bun. Tried it out and it was a success-even though her hair is much longer.  Still being a straight natural with no ill effects (slightly loose texture but I'm not complaining, detangling is so much easier).

I got this new blow dryer- a FHI and I literally spend 10 minutes blow drying my entire head.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm also thinking of doing inversions to accelerate my growth rate.....I will start tonight. Prettymetty, to ensure i stick to my inversions i always set an alarm for inversions on my phone and select the same time for the 7 days of the week. that way, i don't forget to do them. You should try that


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2015)

^^^Good idea. I should start doing it after my morning alarm instead of hitting snooze lol.


----------



## snoop (Feb 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> You are brave @snoop. I can't even sleep in flexirods. It hurts



Prettymetty  I was using the grey rollers too.  It was like I had an astronaut's helmet on my head.  I slept well, though. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## iLurk (Feb 21, 2015)

So i went to get my hair straightened i was trying to avoid length checks til the end of my stretch but i did want to see if there was any signs of improvement since i removed and changed some things but i don't think theres any change 



maybe i just reached my terminal length? i feel like theres no point in even trying anymore


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 21, 2015)

iLurk I know how you feel. Like all of your hard work has been for naught. 

Feeling pretty crappy about my progress or lack thereof. I've really been attentive to my hair and I don't see any growth at all. Not sure what to do 

In the first pic it looks like I'm leaning back but I wore my hair in 2 buns and both sides never look even.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 22, 2015)

fifigirl what are inversions?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 22, 2015)

iLurk said:


> So i went to get my hair straightened i was trying to avoid length checks til the end of my stretch but i did want to see if there was any signs of improvement since i removed and changed some things but i don't think theres any change
> 
> maybe i just reached my terminal length? i feel like theres no point in even trying anymore



I know how u feel. I have been Apl forever and a day. It's like I can see the finish line, but whenever I get close it's trim time 

I doubt you are at terminal. You are probably just having a stall right now. Hide your hair for a few months and see what happens


----------



## iLurk (Feb 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I know how u feel. I have been Apl forever and a day. It's like I can see the finish line, but whenever I get close it's trim time
> 
> I doubt you are at terminal. You are probably just having a stall right now. Hide your hair for a few months and see what happens



At least yours actually moves though i have yet to even experience getting my hair close to my brastrap. I have been the same length since last june i've tried everything under the sun by now and its just sitting there. i dont think im a slow grower because even the slow growers went from sl  to bsl in less time than me.

at this point i am really considering just going bald it seems like i have nothing to lose now and im tired of looking at it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 22, 2015)

iLurk Noooooo!! I know you are discouraged, but cutting your hair will put you even further from your goal. Are you having any issues with shedding or breaking? Those 2 things are retention killers


----------



## iLurk (Feb 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @iLurk Noooooo!! I know you are discouraged, but cutting your hair will put you even further from your goal. Are you having any issues with shedding or breaking? Those 2 things are retention killers




i did have some shedding problems but i pretty much fixed that by removing the sulfur products i used. i dont think its breakage my stylist didnt even say anything about the condition of my hair when i visited yesterday and she usually says something when its in bad shape. im really at a loss because i really have no clue whats going on.


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 23, 2015)

FollicleFanatic are the two pics you post timeframe the same? Your hair looks to hit mbl in any day now. And when you pull that shrinkage down, your hair almost doubles in length. Looks great.

iLurk what have you been doing to your hair for the past year? Imo hair thrives when left alone. In my case bunning helps me get to where I want to be. Can we see your comparison pics just to rule out if you suffer from hair anorexia?


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Mjon912 Inversions is a method for hair growth that a lot of people swear by, where you literally turn yourself upside down for growth. There are many positions you can use and what it does is boost circulation and stimulation leading to hair growth.
This blog explains what Inversions are all about and how to do them 
https://hairdiary.wordpress.com/201...thod-for-hair-grow-an-inch-of-hair-in-7-days/


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

Today is wash day  I'm going to use my new Kerastase mask (Oleo Relax). 

Question: How long does your washday routine take?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

My wash routine usually takes about an hour. I only leave my dc in for 20 minutes or so. Then I airdry my hair for a bit before I detangle and rebraid my hair.


----------



## quirkydimples (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm at about an hour. If it's a protein week, I put that on first (10 min.), then shampoo in the sink, then DC (20 min.) and rinse in sink or shower. 

I air dry, then apply product and bun or air dry, apply product, blow dry, and flat iron.


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 23, 2015)

Wash day is about 30-45 minutes. My dc smooths out my hair giving good slip that my wide tooth comb glides through. Ms, I put up in a wet bun and that's it.


----------



## iLurk (Feb 23, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> @iLurk  what have you been doing to your hair for the past year? Imo hair  thrives when left alone. In my case bunning helps me get to where I want  to be. Can we see your comparison pics just to rule out if you suffer  from hair anorexia?



Been doing protective styling throughout the fall/winter usually hidden under wigs or buns.

When I first started i was doing low manipulation styles. rarely use heat or straighten. 



1st pic is from september 2nd is from today


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 23, 2015)

iLurk your hair looks thicker since September. When you secure your buns how are you treating your ends? I do a loose, not too loose bun, wrapped my hair around the bun, than gently tuck my ends inside and secure with a few pins. Of course my ends are moistured during this time. 

Your hair is beautiful and a lot of women would love the length you are at now. You can turn this around. You are apl, it took me some months to get past apl so you are not alone.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

iLurk how often are you trimming?  I only grew 3 inches last year and the 1 trim I got took off 2 inches. Slow growers have to trim less to see any growth. I know it isn't fair


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 24, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> FollicleFanatic are the two pics you post timeframe the same? Your hair looks to hit mbl in any day now. And when you pull that shrinkage down, your hair almost doubles in length. Looks great.




Thank you. Yes they both were taken a few days ago. My hair appears to be the same length as my starting length check pic. Before that it was still the same length. I have trimmed, but I almost went cross-eyed making sure I only trimmed any splits and ssks. Like 1/4"-1/2" and that was months ago. When I do my routine I have very few broken pieces and my ends are holding up nicely. So at least it's healthy. 


I've been cleaning up my eating and drinking more water, maybe that will translate over to my scalp lol. Also need to step up my inversion game too. I usually just invert, no warm oil or scalp massage. Will be more consistent with working out now that my family crisis is over and I'm finally back home. Maybe I should join the hair growth and weightloss challenge..


I feel better with that off my chest now


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 24, 2015)

^^^Your hair looks like it's growing. From your length check last month to now and including a trim. Your hair is growing. It's hard to see growth when we look at our own heads everyday.

Water is your friend. I drink 8-10 cups water daily and I believe it improves my hair health and growth, also my skin glows. 
And welcome back home.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 24, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> ^^^Your hair looks like it's growing. From your length check last month to now and including a trim. Your hair is growing. It's hard to see growth when we look at our own heads everyday.
> 
> Water is your friend. I drink 8-10 cups water daily and I believe it improves my hair health and growth, also my skin glows.
> And welcome back home.





I guess I'm having a case of hairexia. Thanks for the encouraging words and it's good to be back!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2015)

FollicleFanatic you should join us. The ladies in the Hair growth Weight loss challenge are so supportive and they don't judge when you slip up  I have an on and off love affair with chocolate 

Nah, but seriously we would love to have you


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2015)

I bought a Kerastase masque today and I got 2 free travel shampoos and 3 sample conditioners. I am so excited. Kerastase is the best product line I have ever tried. If I had the money I would exclusively go to Kerastase salons


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't taken vitamins in like a month. I'll start again tomorrow


----------



## iLurk (Feb 24, 2015)

@bluenvy when i bun i usually have my hair in 4-6 celie braids then i pull them back and tie them with a scrunchie that i dip in oil and then i usually leave it under a satin scarf. Usually my ends are off my shoulders but not tucked into the scrunchie

@Prettymetty i try to get a light dusting in every 8 weeks and the amount of hair i take off is so tiny its not a noticable change in length.


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 25, 2015)

@Prettymetty i try to get a light dusting in every 8 weeks and the amount of hair i take off is so tiny its not a noticable change in length.[/QUOTE]

Every 8 weeks wow that's a lot. I'm not into a dusting schedule, scissors touch my hair once or twice yearly, and I take quarter inch off. Your ends are nice and uniformed but see if you can manage without so many dustings.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 25, 2015)

Since my 4 year old is home sick from school i decided to make today a wash day and do the works...currently pre pooing with some oils and deep conditioner, going to shampoo and condition later, add some roux porosity control, the deep condition and add a semi-permanat clear gloss and let that sit then roller set and finally flat iron! I'm in for a long day but we are going to Georgia this weekend for my SiL'S birthday and she's turned it into a HUGE party so being newly engaged i definitely want to show off =) after this weekend I'm putting in braids for a while


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

I have put off washing my hair for 2 days. Today is the day yall. No more excuses. I'm going to shampoo my hair and dc with Kerastase Oleo relax mixed with Alter Ego.

Eta I just smoothed a walnut size of coconut oil into my hair and put on a satin bonnet and turbie towel. I will let this prepoo do it's work until I shampoo later this evening.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

QOTW: How many inches away is Bsl? Mbl?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

Bsl is a solid inch away. Mbl is 2-3 inches away. That could take a year with my growth rate


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 25, 2015)

BSL is 3 inches away for me. MBL is 5 inches. 

Why am I in this challenge?  I am only grazing APL.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Since my engagement I've been on a strict veggies, fruit, and water diet with only protein for dinner. I'm eating like 5/6 meals a day. Gotta fit into a wedding dress and look good in one...OK! (finger snap)

I've been bunning my hair for the last 2 weeks or so keeping the mid-shaft to ends heavily moisturized. And I'm constantly doing the GHE method as well as taking both my multi-vitamin and Hair pills.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> BSL is 3 inches away for me. MBL is 5 inches.
> 
> Why am I in this challenge?  I am only grazing APL.



Girl you can do it! Bsl is pretty much guaranteed. We may have to work for Mbl


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 25, 2015)

I think bsl is 2 inches away. My hair at full apl is like 10.5 inches, I think 14.5 in will be mbl on me.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Girl you can do it! Bsl is pretty much guaranteed. We may have to work for Mbl


I'll try. I've been on this board way too long not to be at least full APL...especially when I can right a book on all the right hair practices and products- I just don't do them smh.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

I had a little breakage tonight while detangling.  I think it's time for a Nexxus Emergencee treatment.  Next wash day I will do it and see if it helps. The weird thing is that my hair never breaks when it's dry, but for some reason my wet hair is really fragile


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I had a little breakage tonight while detangling.  I think it's time for a Nexxus Emergencee treatment.  Next wash day I will do it and see if it helps. The weird thing is that my hair never breaks when it's dry, but for some reason my wet hair is really fragile



My hair is the same way.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 26, 2015)

Full BSL is an Inch or 1.5 inches away, MBL is about 3 inches......I need my hair to grow!!! Its so slow these days.
Got fed up with my weave and took it down dy before yesterday. I only had it on for 3 weeks but my roots had started dreading up. My hair too kinky curly. I have some growth but its not decent enough. I'm about 11 weeks post relaxer at the moment. Loving and pampering my hair at the moment. i had a lot of shed hair but that never bothers me much as my hair is thick. There was some breakage and i am hoping it doesn't affect my length. I am thinking of relaxing hair after my Inversions end by next week

Heres my hair last night after i had it blow dried on cool setting

no clue why my pic is upside down and I'm not that great with computers so don't know how to correct that


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow your hair is thick fifigirl. My pics always end up sideways... When I upload from photogrid then they are right side up


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> My hair is the same way.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3 what have you tried to stop the breakage?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @Froreal3 what have you tried to stop the breakage?



I just try to keep up my protein treatments. Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2015)

I was on top of my protein until the Dominicans told me to stop, because it made my hair tangle. I should've listened to my gut. I never have problems detangling my hair especially after a protein like Nexxus Emergencee.


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 26, 2015)

Before I load a pic, I edit it from my photo album by rotating the pic all the way around. Somehow this allows my pics to load in its upright position.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2015)

I sprayed my hair with Chi Keratin Mist to give my hair a small dose of protein until next wash day. Aphogee Green tea Keratin is a lot stronger than Chi Keratin.  I should've stuck with that.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm down to my last 3 hair vitamins and my new bottle hasn't arrived yet. Hopefully it comes today or tomorrow


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 27, 2015)

Noticed a little bit of breakage so I'm DCing with SM JBCO masque right now. This must be nipped in the bud now before it gets out of hand. My ends must be perfection!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2015)

Still waiting on my vitamins, but my Kerastase hair products are here.


----------



## Benuontherise (Feb 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Still waiting on my vitamins, but my Kerastase hair products are here.



What kerastase products did you order?  I'm going to try Salerm products soon.  And I decided to go ahead with my transition to natural. ..my hair is just to thin looking. ..I miss my texture and body in my hair. Pinky promise! Lol. Also I will post my before and after pics of my inversion method on wed when my 7 days are up. Imma try to do it every month for 6 months until my b day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2015)

Benuontherise I ordered the Chroma Riche mask and they gave me 2 free shampoos: Elixir ultime and Chroma Rich bain. I also got a sample of the Elixir Ultime prepoo oil, Ciment Thermique leave in and Nectar Thermique leave in. Last week I bought the Oleo Relax mask for frizzy hair.

I'm going to gradually switch over to all Kerastase products.  Yeah the products are pricy, but I work hard and I deserve it. I'm sure my hair will look and feel much better with continued use.


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 1, 2015)

i have 3 months NG thats driving me mad and i was almost losing my head regarding how to take care of my damned hair. i almost threw in the towel to relax my hair but then i remembered reading a blogpost by hairbible a very long time ago and she was practicing an adaptation of the curly girl method. I did a co-rinse which entails poring water over your hair, applying conditioner (i used aussie moist 3 mins) for some minutes and then rinsing it off. i applied some conditioner as leave in and sealed with castor oil. Packed it into a bun and used a satin scarf over night to lay my edges. My hair is so happy and soft. Going to try this method from now on till the end of my stretch. I have thick curly kinky hair so anything that can make my hair happy is a keeper! Maybe i can stretch for 6 months on this.....lol....if wishes were horses...i will try


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Prettymetty i have a few kerastase products and they are awesome for my hair. Problem is here in Nigeria, the price is pretty steep for my pockets. so i buy them as a treat.......been sticking to my inversions, even when I'm exhausted so i am feeling proud of myself. Today is my last day...yay!!!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 1, 2015)

Returned to something that worked for me last winter: daily scalp oiling. My scalp was doing great and my growth was good even in winter. I think I stopped bc my hair was so oily and left a print on my couches like in Coming to America. Whatev I'll just put a towel down first lol.

2 days ago I picked up a huge bottle of oil consisting of safflower, avocado and coconut oil  so its bout to be on and poppin son!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2015)

^^^    Coming to America was one of my favorite movies growing up.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^    Coming to America was one of my favorite movies growing up.



That's still one of my faves! Harlem Nights too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

I was supposed to wash my hair this morning,  but dh refused to get out of bed to help me with the kids... I ended up spending my morning with my 1 and 2 year old. I guess I can wash later this afternoon.  That's if he ever wakes up


----------



## Benuontherise (Mar 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Benuontherise I ordered the Chroma Riche mask and they gave me 2 free shampoos: Elixir ultime and Chroma Rich bain. I also got a sample of the Elixir Ultime prepoo oil, Ciment Thermique leave in and Nectar Thermique leave in. Last week I bought the Oleo Relax mask for frizzy hair.
> 
> I'm going to gradually switch over to all Kerastase products.  Yeah the products are pricy, but I work hard and I deserve it. I'm sure my hair will look and feel much better with continued use.



Ok I will appreciate a review, I never heard of this product line.



fifigirl said:


> i have 3 months NG thats driving me mad and i was almost losing my head regarding how to take care of my damned hair. i almost threw in the towel to relax my hair but then i remembered reading a blogpost by hairbible a very long time ago and she was practicing an adaptation of the curly girl method. I did a co-rinse which entails poring water over your hair, applying conditioner (i used aussie moist 3 mins) for some minutes and then rinsing it off. i applied some conditioner as leave in and sealed with castor oil. Packed it into a bun and used a satin scarf over night to lay my edges. My hair is so happy and soft. Going to try this method from now on till the end of my stretch. I have thick curly kinky hair so anything that can make my hair happy is a keeper! Maybe i can stretch for 6 months on this.....lol....if wishes were horses...i will try




Yes, a cowash with a bun is definitely a go! I do them practically every week and wear my hair mostly in buns and its great. I stretched 5 1/2 months without thinking twice. I think imma be doing buns practically for the next year stretching my hair since I probably wont be texlaxing again. I did my first own roller set mostly air dried (I was under soft bonnet dryer until my bro called) which I liked for stretching hair before putting in bun. I just did a touch up but my hair is barely a loosened curl. After the first year I will add in twist outs and braid outs.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 3, 2015)

Benuontherise the shampoo (Chroma Riche bain) has a sweet, light scent and a gentle lather. It cleanses my hair without stripping it.

The mask has a very nice scent that lingers after rinsing. Kinda perfumey... The mask is thick, but it easily melts into my strands and instantly my hair is soft and hydrated. This line is for color treated hair so it makes my hair shine. I never use more than a quarter sized amount, because it is a very concentrated treatment.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 3, 2015)

When are we supposed to do quarterly updates? I've been struggling trying to get a decent photo of my hair lol.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh yeah, it's March. I know my hair is still the same length as it was in my November starting pic lol. I'll post my update on the 31st.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 3, 2015)

I wish I hadn't used the last of my fave dc, could've saved it for the end of the month when I blow dry my hair for the length check. If only she would open back up....


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to do my quarterly update at the end of the month.  Since my hair won't be straight I will just do a damp pull test.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 3, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Oh yeah, it's March. I know my hair is still the same length as it was in my November starting pic lol. I'll post my update on the 31st.



Did you trim it recently?  I'm sure it's longer than it was in November


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 4, 2015)

I applied my growth mix to my scalp today. I hope it's doing some good. I have gained an inch since the beginning of the year. 1 inch in 9 weeks may not seem like a lot to some of you, but that's much faster than my growth rate last year. I got 3 inches last year. That is about 1/4 inch per month. I am getting almost double that with mn and biotin


----------



## HappyAtLast (Mar 5, 2015)

I recently cut a lot due to ssk. I have more length left than I thought, thankfully!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2015)

Did you blowdry your hair HappyAtLast? It looks beautiful and thick!


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 5, 2015)

I bought a flat iron, not using it until next fall/winter though.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Mar 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Did you blowdry your hair HappyAtLast? It looks beautiful and thick!



THanks! No blow dryer. I stretched it overnight in 8 braids and flat ironed with 1 pass on 380.  I'm trying to avoid the double heat because I find the blowdryer too drying. My hair feels crispity when I use it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> THanks! No blow dryer. I stretched it overnight in 8 braids and flat ironed with 1 pass on 380.  I'm trying to avoid the double heat because I find the blowdryer too drying. My hair feels crispity when I use it.



I'm going to try that. I already wash in braids. I may as well just add heat protectant, let it airdry and flatiron in the morning. I haven't been able to successfully straighten my own hair since I've been natural. This just might work


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I bought a flat iron, not using it until next fall/winter though.



What kind of flatiron did you get?


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 6, 2015)

Anxious to see how my braidout holds up throughout the day. Tried mixing Eco styler and oil together for the first time. Also did plaits instead of cornrows. Not crazy about how my ends look but I'm loving the definition so far. It probably would've turned out better on clean hair.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> What kind of flatiron did you get?



Babyliss pro


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Babyliss pro


  do you like it?


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 6, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> do you like it?



I don't have it yet, I ordered it online yesterday


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Hair been up in a high bun since I washed it two days ago. last time I measured in November it was 12 inches in length throughout. Today measures are 14 in the front,15 everywhere else. I can thank my late year growth spurt for this.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 6, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Babyliss pro


That's what I have. It's what convinced me to go natural.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> That's what I have. It's what convinced me to go natural.


  how so? You know im interested, so spill the beans!


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay update...braid out didn't last. I'm going to try again though with more ecostyler. I'm so scared of gel that I didn't use a lot the first time.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 6, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> how so? You know im interested, so spill the beans!



I couldn't decide if I was doing a long stretch or transitioning so I bought one to flat iron my hair to decide if natural was for me. I used it and it straightens really easy and quickly without having to be super hot so I just viewed the whole relaxing thing as an extra step I didn't want to do anymore because the babyliss made me feel like I had a relaxer. 

Now you got me thinking about straight hair making me want to break my heat ban this weekend


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I couldn't decide if I was doing a long stretch or transitioning so I bought one to flat iron my hair to decide if natural was for me. I used it and it straightens really easy and quickly without having to be super hot so I just viewed the whole relaxing thing as an extra step I didn't want to do anymore because the babyliss made me feel like I had a relaxer.  Now you got me thinking about straight hair making me want to break my heat ban this weekend


  you have sold me! Lol don't break the ban yet! You have been doing well


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Benuontherise the shampoo (Chroma Riche bain) has a sweet, light scent and a gentle lather. It cleanses my hair without stripping it.
> 
> The mask has a very nice scent that lingers after rinsing. Kinda perfumey... The mask is thick, but it easily melts into my strands and instantly my hair is soft and hydrated. This line is for color treated hair so it makes my hair shine. I never use more than a quarter sized amount, because it is a very concentrated treatment.



I'm buying this when I color my hair in a couple months, thanks for the review


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2015)

Now yall gonna have me buying a Babyliss Pro  I am actually looking for a new flatiron anyway. My Jilbere is 7 years old and the cord has a short. Sometimes it just won't turn on


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I'm buying this when I color my hair in a couple months, thanks for the review



If you buy it from the Kerastase site they will include 3 product samples and possibly other freebies. I got 2 free poos last week. I think the promo this week is a free hair spray. 

I bought one Kerastase product from amazon, but it wasn't sealed or anything. Idk if it was used or a counterfeit so I'm going to stick with the Kerastase site from now on.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Mar 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Now yall gonna have me buying a Babyliss Pro  I am actually looking for a new flatiron anyway. My Jilbere is 7 years old and the cord has a short. Sometimes it just won't turn on



Ooh be careful.  It could short and catch fire. (The plug to my laptop did just that.) And you of course don't want that happening with it in your hand or hair!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok im going to post my progress pic now because at the rate I've been going I'll forget lol.

The 2 smaller on the left were takenbjust now. The one on the right was my starting pic (taken January 5)


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 7, 2015)

Great progress pinkchocolatedaisy. You will be Bsl in a couple months


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 7, 2015)

I bought a large paddle brush today


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 7, 2015)

...^ I should've added that the flat iron I used before my babyliss was a CHI so maybe that's why I was wowed by the results. Even tho I did like my CHI.


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm still around... Forgot again to take a recent length photo and I just put braids in to take me through the month. I'm focusing on length this year and just bought some Shea moisture products, hopefully they will work well with my hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm really loving my new half wig. It makes my life so much easier. Full wigs usually have bangs and that annoys me


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 9, 2015)

Been MIA but taking care of my hair. Clarified and did a moisturising deep condition as my hair seemed to be strong from protein caused by Megatek mix i have been using......Had to change my mix so now using a sulphur based mix. I have also had to stop taking MSM as my skin broke out it seems hair vitamins break me out....at least i can take my silica, vitamin a,c,d,iron and zinc, so sticking with that.

Had my hair twisted with extensions- braided the bottom a bit before the twist to prevent my hair locking, on tuesday and will carry it for a month....planning to wash it tonight as its so hot here, but not sure as i seem to be coming up with malaria...inserting a pic of the braids, forgive me if the picture comes out upside down


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 9, 2015)

Hiiii, checking in. I was suppose to relax my hair 02/15/2015 but I am still hanging in there. I can't believe I managed to go an extra month which puts me currently at 4 months posts relax. I have all this Ng and I'm super excited. I'm going to relax this coming Sunday. I think the MSM Powder helped me...No, I know for a fact..the MSM Powder helped me stretch this long. I've stopped taking it for now being I have sooo much NG but will start back up once I relax again HHJ everyone! MB Here We Come!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2015)

fifigirl you and your hair are beautiful!! The twists look really nice. How long will you keep them?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2015)

tsmith said:


> Hiiii, checking in. I was suppose to relax my hair 02/15/2015 but I am still hanging in there. I can't believe I managed to go an extra month which puts me currently at 4 months posts relax. I have all this Ng and I'm super excited. I'm going to relax this coming Sunday. I think the MSM Powder helped me...No, I know for a fact..the MSM Powder helped me stretch this long. I've stopped taking it for now being I have sooo much NG but will start back up once I relax again HHJ everyone! MB Here We Come!!!!



Pics please after you relax. Our quarterly updates are this month. I'm looking forwardto seeing all the progress


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> fifigirl you and your hair are beautiful!! The twists look really nice. How long will you keep them?



Aww Thanks Prettymetty......i plan to keep them for at least a month or 5-6 weeks. Depending on how i feel after take out, will decide if to texlax or keep stretching


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 10, 2015)

I need to stop using heat to dry my hair. Washed it and dc'd yesterday and my hair was so rough. Pantene isn't the best dc but it's good, so the fact that is wasn't even effective let's me know it's from using that bonnet dryer. 

Moisturized/Conditioned hair for me is soft bouncy coils root to tip. If it isn't it means the product didn't absorb. I just threw some gel on it and put it in a bun for work. Guess I'll do my hair again today


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't wait to get home and wash my hair. I'm out of town and I don't have any of my hair stuff. I thought about cowashinhg here in the hotel, but I never heard of the conditioner and I don't want any trouble


----------



## divaorleans (Mar 12, 2015)

So after WEEKS of being lazy and doing nothing to my hair, I finally washed and deep conditioned yesterday. I'd been wearing a closure wig to keep hair tucked away in the cold weather but now that it's gotten pretty warm again, I'll be trying to do more wash n go's.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 12, 2015)

I got a new lace wig yesterday. It is 18 inches so it goes past my waist. Between that one and my new half wig I should be set for a few months.

Dh gave me a hair compliment last night. I just washed my hair and redid my wig braids and he was like "your hair looks really good". I guess the Kerastase products are really helping. My hair looks fuller, shinier and dh says it looks darker too. I used a volumizing conditioner and a thickening serum on my scalp.


----------



## Adiatasha (Mar 14, 2015)

I just had to take a pic of myself walking past the storefronts.  I couldn't believe that was me with that hair. 
Sigh.. BSL  come faster


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm having one of those itches to cut my hair. HELP. 

The usual suspects are suffering (nape and crown) and I have a thing for even hair. I've been pinning bobs lately and find myself longing for one or a SL layered cut...

I may just go get a trim and see how it looks after that. I haven't had a trim in a while.


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 14, 2015)

Adiatasha it looks good, i check myself out when i walk past those window mirrors as well, probably look like a crazy lady to whoever is inside. 

currently on a wash and air dry kick to give my hair a break from heat to help me reach my goals. i probably won't straighten it out again until april for my sis in laws birthday and then back into heat free styling. hopefully i will make bel in the summer and mbl by the end of the year...im just trying to stay focused and away from my flat iron.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 14, 2015)

This was such a bad hair week for me. I was so busy I didn't moisturize or style or anything. I'm going to DC overnight tonight to revive my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm going to wash my hair tomorrow and actually use heat with my dc. I have been too lazy to use heat lately,  but my hair needs it.


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 16, 2015)

Co washed with hairveda's ultra hydrating hair cleansing rinse this morning as my hair was feeling quite heavy with products. I find water dripping down my back from my braids irritating on my skin, but the scalp needs to be clean for hair growth.....Will moisturise with scurl and water mix and seal with shea butter when its almost dry....On a happy note, my hair is growing! I'm praying for strength to stretch my braids for a month. 

The itch to unravel them and have my own hair is real. Also fighting the urge to texlax my hair, that would be a pity tho


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2015)

fifigirl whenever I have braids I miss my hair too much and I always take them out early.


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> fifigirl whenever I have braids I miss my hair too much and I always take them out early.



i think i'm going to try for 3 weeks


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 17, 2015)

I washed my hair today with Kerastase Elixir bain and did a dc with Volumactive mask and complexe. I used heat for 15 minutes. Now I'm letting my hair airdry slightly so that I can detangle and rebraid it. I'm loving this easy breezy regimen, but I do miss my straight hair.


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I washed my hair today with Kerastase Elixir bain and did a dc with Volumactive mask and complexe. I used heat for 15 minutes. Now I'm letting my hair airdry slightly so that I can detangle and rebraid it. I'm loving this easy breezy regimen, but I do miss my straight hair.



I miss my hair!!!! You're so lucky Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 17, 2015)

My half wig/wig cap broke off my hair in the center a bit. The indentation from the wig cap rubbed my hair off. I am just going to wear my new lace wig. Half wigs aren't made for me and my big head/big braids underneath.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 18, 2015)

I finally have my flat iron. Felt like it took forever


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> I'm having one of those itches to cut my hair. HELP.
> 
> The usual suspects are suffering (nape and crown) and I have a thing for even hair. I've been pinning bobs lately and find myself longing for one or a SL layered cut...
> 
> I may just go get a trim and see how it looks after that. I haven't had a trim in a while.



Don't cut your hair quirkydimples. Get a bob wig instead.


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 20, 2015)

Prettymetty

I didn't cut it. I just got a trim with some long layers to blend in the crown. I also had her separate the nape and trim it. The phone app won't let me post multiple pics, so here's one. I used the headband method to get the waves.


----------



## iLurk (Mar 21, 2015)

now that i'm 22 weeks post i'm really starting to notice my new growth. it is of a similar texture of my relaxed hair but when touched it feels differently. I also think i need to start using a lot of conditioner when i detangle i think i am experiencing a little breakage when i do because i dont use enough. im gonna start trying it with cheap condish next time i wash. and also i added cowashing back into the regime.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 21, 2015)

I have been very quiet for the last few months due to a combination of work and school. I'm dropping out of this challenge due to a much needed haircut I received last week. I was trying to transition, but the breakage and tangled just overwhelmed me. No matter how much conditioner I used to provide slip, my protein/ moisture balance routine, or finger detangled my hair; I just could not get any reprieve. My hair is so much better right now. I do miss the length, but it will grow back.


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 22, 2015)

Length check....can someone please beg my damned hair to grow! Its getting annoying. Thought it had grown a bit. Oh well, at least its not breaking


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 22, 2015)

I repurchased silicon mix today. I am starting to really like it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2015)

fifigirl you took your twists down early lol. Your hair looks great. 

PlainJane  Silicon Mix is great for cowashing. It has ceramides to strengthen your hair.

Tomorrow is wash day. I will wash with Elixir Ultime,  dc with Volumactive ampli ciment and then I will redo my braids. I am going to be wigging it until the end of April.


----------



## naturallieme (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello Ladies!
I know I'm SUPER late, but I'd like to join this challenge.  I used to be on LHCF when I was relaxed, but its been a while.  I just renewed!  My 2year natural anniversary is in May and I'm excited.  I blow-dried my hair for a trip and realized that I was a bit past APL!! Yesssss! LOL  The struggle is real haha. You ladies are such encouragement.  I think BSL is possible by the end of the year.  My starting pic is in my signature!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2015)

You have a great starting length. Welcome to the challenge naturallieme


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 23, 2015)

^^ it's a shame how long I've been on this thread and don't know what ceramides are. I'm not crazy about the smell but it does instantly soften my hair.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 23, 2015)

*pops in* I used a condiitoner with ceramides before!  LOVED IT! Then of course couldn't find it again. .... sad day. I need to buy this silicone mix!! Thanks!!.... *back to wishing I was in this challenge*


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 24, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> *pops in* I used a condiitoner with ceramides before!  LOVED IT! Then of course couldn't find it again. .... sad day. I need to buy this silicone mix!! Thanks!!.... *back to wishing I was in this challenge*



It's not too late to join. You can pop in whenever you want apple_natural


----------



## ackee walk (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been mostly lurking but still a part of this challenge. I'm straightening my hair this weekend and will post a length check update.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll post my length check this weekend. I'm scared lol I don't want my hair to be the same length


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 24, 2015)

Yay length checks!! I will post mine either Sunday or Monday


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol see my avi for my LC. My hair has been stalled for a long time now.  

I already ordered a hair analysis to see what's up.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## iLurk (Mar 24, 2015)

^ I think I'm finally gonna purchase an analysis next week. I wont be doing a length check this week did it a few weeks ago and was still at the same length and since my new growth is more noticable now i dont wanna attempt trying to straighten it


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 24, 2015)

Length checks scare me lol. Count me out 

I do need to measure my natural growth tho. I'll do that this wash day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 25, 2015)

^^^I've been checking my growth lately instead of my retention. I check my roots against my colored hair  so far this year my hair has grown between an inch and 1 1/2 inches


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's my length check. I trimmed it a week ago. So far so good in growth.


----------



## ackee walk (Mar 25, 2015)

bluenvy your hair looks great, lady.  nice, thick and healthy.


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 25, 2015)

^^^Thank you. I'm hair lazy, simple buns works wonders for my hair.


----------



## Adiatasha (Mar 25, 2015)

iLurk said:


> ^ I think I'm finally gonna purchase an analysis next week. I wont be doing a length check this week did it a few weeks ago and was still at the same length and since my new growth is more noticable now i dont wanna attempt trying to straighten it



Me too!!!
I have SSK and knots galore and split ends 
No Bueno


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2015)

bluenvy your hair looks great hun!


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 26, 2015)

I did a protein treatment followed by a deep conditioner with honey. I air dried 80% or so and then did a blow dry followed by Caruso steam rollers. I pin curled overnight. I like the volume. My fine hair can look flat after too much heat, although I am considering investing in a standing dryer and some rollers.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> I did a protein treatment followed by a deep conditioner with honey. I air dried 80% or so and then did a blow dry followed by Caruso steam rollers. I pin curled overnight. I like the volume. My fine hair can look flat after too much heat, although I am considering investing in a standing dryer and some rollers.



That looks like you flatironed it. I need to get a set of Carusos.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 26, 2015)

^^ wow you're going to make me pull out my Caruso rollers this weekend. How straight do you get your hair by blow drying it?


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 26, 2015)

I get it pretty straight. Sometimes I just blow dry it and KIM...but I'm relaxed and have fine hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2015)

I was thinking about doing a braidout bun for the weekend, but it really depends on how much energy I have in the morning.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 27, 2015)

So my hair is the same length as it was 4 months ago :/


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> So my hair is the same length as it was 4 months ago :/



Have you trimmed it? I have been scissor happy lately so I'm afraid to length check...


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 27, 2015)

Prepooing with Aussie moist 3 minute again. I might be done with v05. 

Does anyone use this as a leave in? I love it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2015)

I used to use Aussie Moist as a leave in, but once I ran out I didn't buy any more. Now I use HH conditioner as a leave in or Neutrogena silk touch cream.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2015)

I am under the dryer doing a dc with Kerastase protein conditioner. Once I rinse it out I will do a quick length check.

Eta length check pic


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 31, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Prepooing with Aussie moist 3 minute again. I might be done with v05.
> 
> Does anyone use this as a leave in? I love it.



Started using aussie 3 min again recently and forgot why I stopped.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 31, 2015)

Joining the challenge. I'm a little past APL however my right side is shorter than my left. I'm PS'ing with wigs until the end of the year to retain all my growth and work on my left temple area. 

I'll post a start picture Sunday afternoon since I'll be getting my hair shampooed/conditioned flat ironed for Easter Sunday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Classy!!


----------



## ackee walk (Apr 1, 2015)

OK trying this again. Here's my length check update. Couldn't resist curling my hair so it's not the best way to do a length check but it will have to do for now


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 1, 2015)

For my LC I just measured random pieces of hair. My hair is pretty uneven bc I had cut old heat damage, splits and ssks as needed.

Front: 11"
Crown: 14.5"
Left: 10.5"
Right: 13"
Nape: 12"


I had forgotten how much protein my hair really needs. As in my hair wasn't even rough after an Aphogee tx. I've since done 2 Aphogee 2 step treatments and the breakage has gone way down. I'd been alternating protein and moisture DCs, but I will change that ratio 2:1 from now on. Will henna also to back up the good results.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm going out of town for Easter weekend and I'm not sure which wig I want to wear... I guess I can bring 2 and switch it up if I need to. If I wasn't so style challenged I would just undo my plaits and wear a wavy updo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 2, 2015)

humblebyHIM I saw your post in the 2011 challenge... You are welcome to join us in the Bsl/Mbl challenge this year


----------



## iLurk (Apr 8, 2015)

I finally pulled the trigger on a hair analysis time to get to the bottom of this. My hair samples are in the mail right now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh how I have missed this forum!


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Oh how I have missed this forum!


Me too! Now I just need the app to work...


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah the app is useless right now. I may uninstall to make room for more games lol


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 8, 2015)

Good we back on. I cowashed once this week, shampoo and conditioned the following day. Warm weather sneaks in on random days so I get my scalp wet like its summer time lol. I'm 9 weeks postpartum and two handfuls of hair came out after shampoo session! I feel it's a combination of daily shed hairs from my last flat iron. I will keep my eye on this. Nothing but tlc.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

@bluenvy are you taking garlic pills to curb the shedding? If you are nursing you could mix the garlic capsules with your dc and let it sit on your scalp instead.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

I might cowash tomorrow for the first time in a long time. My scalp is itchy and I won't have time to wash, dc, airdry and rebraid. I'll just cowash my plaits. I may not even detangle afterwards...


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 8, 2015)

I love the new look of the forum BUT that update took forever. Didn't get my hair done at the salon as planned for Easter wore one of my wigs instead. I do need to wash and dc this week since my scalp is a little itchy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi ladies. I stopped wearing wigs to let my hair breathe now that the weather is warmer. I've been washing my hair and dcing like normal, but the excitement for it is over since it isn't growing like it once was. I can't wait to hear back from my Komaza analysis.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 9, 2015)

I just cowashed my hair with Alter Ego garlic conditioner and Oleo Relax. My scalp feels great. Now that it's warmer I may have to wash and cowash once a week.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I just cowashed my hair with Alter Ego garlic conditioner and Oleo Relax. My scalp feels great. Now that it's warmer I may have to wash and cowash once a week.



I love the summer time because I can co wash more often and air dry my hair in about an hour.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 11, 2015)

I got a new half wig yesterday. Half wigs are becoming my favorite protective style.


----------



## Adiatasha (Apr 11, 2015)

Sigh... My hair 7 weeks ago. She told me to come back in 8 weeks for a trim. 

I feel like I should have cut more. What do you all think?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 12, 2015)

^^^I think your hair looks great. So thick and healthy


----------



## Adiatasha (Apr 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^I think your hair looks great. So thick and healthy



Thanks @Prettymetty.

I thought something was wrong with the left side. I have to keep up a trimming schedule


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 12, 2015)

Officially hooked on prepooing with conditioner. I only started doing this to get rid of some conditioners I had, but now it's a must have in my regimen. Currently prepooing with ORS replenish. I need to buy more Aussie moist 3 minute


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 13, 2015)

Been MIA for a while as i was out on holiday. Yesterday, i decided to reassess my hair goals as i am almost clocking 2 years on my hair journey. Yes, my hair has grown longer than i imagined it could get, but my hair has stalled growth wise and i seem to be having issues retaining length. I have decided transition my hair to natural and slowly trim my relaxed ends out, so there will be no big chopping for me in the nearest future. Hopefully i will see better growth and retention by doing this.

Btw, i am loving the updated forum.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2015)

That's great news Fifi!  If you need any help with your transition we are here for you. What styles do you plan on wearing in the meantime?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2015)

Today is washday and I decided to wash my hair in the shower since it is much easier than a sink wash then dc then shower to rinse. I plan to use Elixir Ultime Bain (shampoo) and Volumactive Ampli Ciment (protein dc).

I'm wearing my new half wig today so I will attempt to post pics later.


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> That's great news Fifi!  If you need any help with your transition we are here for you. What styles do you plan on wearing in the meantime?


Thanks Prettymetty! Well for the meantime, my hair is manageable so i am wearing buns. I am thinking when it becomes harder to handle i will incorporate weaves and braids, twists  and maybe even cornrows. I have learnt though that my hair is never handled properly at the salon so i may have to learn to braid my hair myself. I do have two half wigs i made so if i get bored, i will definitely try them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2015)

Wigs will make the transition so much easier for you. 

My wig regimen:
I shampoo my 4b hair once or twice a week and I wear about 12 plaits under the wig. I part my hair in 4 sections and each section has 3 plaits. I wash my hair like this and everything.  After I dc I just unbraid, moisturize,  detangle and rebraid. I lose so much less hair compared to washing loose hair.


----------



## iLurk (Apr 13, 2015)

just got a confirmation from komaza today that they received my sample. I can't wait to see what they find. even if they say i should shave my head bald i would be relieved because i will finally know whats up with my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2015)

I washed my hair yesterday. It seems stronger and more elastic from doing a weekly protein treatment.

 I got some hot 6 oil yesterday and I prepood with it for a couple hours. I love the way it smells, but next time I will lather twice to remove all the oil.


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Wigs will make the transition so much easier for you.
> 
> My wig regimen:
> I shampoo my 4b hair once or twice a week and I wear about 12 plaits under the wig. I part my hair in 4 sections and each section has 3 plaits. I wash my hair like this and everything.  After I dc I just unbraid, moisturize,  detangle and rebraid. I lose so much less hair compared to washing loose hair.


Oh wow!!! This is awesome! Thanks, will try this once i start wigging. It sounds so convenient and it will keep breakage to a minimum.....Thanks so  much @Prettymetty


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 15, 2015)

Trying to come up with a plan as to when I should co wash. The weather is starting to get warmer and for me that's the best time to do it. I'm only co washing once a week now but I want to bump it up to atleast 2-3 times since i'll be going back to the gym and working out outside.


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 15, 2015)

I was able to henna my hair last night! Yay! I had already done my mix which contained Nupur henna, lemon juice, green tea and castor oil and left that to set for 24 hours, so all i did was wash my hair and add some honey into my mix just before i put it on my hair, for its moisturising properties. I really enjoyed doing my hair last night! God! how i love washing my hair....hmmm. I left the mix on my hair overnight wrapped in saran and 2 scarves and then woke up and rinsed it out. It was a bit difficult to rinse out, but got a lot of help from my VO5 conditioner and As i am co wash (i used both as they were little in the jars). Afterwards, i deep conditioned with Haired"s Sitrinillah for an hour and then rinsed out and wrapped in a shirt. When it was 70% dry, i put in my Cantu shea butter leave in and sealed with olive oil. I am very happy with the outcomes and since we all like pictures of hair , heres what it ended up looking like!........hmmm. i tried to upload my pictures but it seems i am unable to with the new changes made to the site...anyone who knows how to, kindly give directions











after henna treatment, airdried

i had to create a photbucket account to be able to add my pictures... annoying! If anyone knows how to resize please advise as its annoying having large sized pics


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 15, 2015)

The color is beautiful @fifigirl How often do you henna?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 15, 2015)

I have about three packs of henna left that I should really use up. @fifigirl your hair looks great.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 15, 2015)

Applied green magic to my scalp tonight. This is day 1 i'm hoping it will help with the issues i'm having around my hairline.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm getting ready to apply my mn, massage my scalp and moisturize my ends. I'm so sleepy though


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> The color is beautiful @fifigirl How often do you henna?


Thanks @Prettymetty i try to henna my hair whenever i remember or have the time. I am thinking though of doing weekly henna glosses with my conditioner as i love how my ends seem to be looking better and healthier


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 16, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I have about three packs of henna left that I should really use up. @fifigirl your hair looks great.


Thanks @CLASSY JSP


----------



## silverbuttons (Apr 16, 2015)

my hair is super thin right now. I feel like cutting it all off.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 16, 2015)

Applying green magic to my scalp daily takes so much TIME omg! I don't know if i'm just being lazy or what. I think i'll save my co-wash and stuff until tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 16, 2015)

silverbuttons said:


> my hair is super thin right now. I feel like cutting it all off.


Is it thinner or does it just seem thinner? If you are stretching or transitioning then your hair may just seem thin in comparison to your thick roots. Please don't cut it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 16, 2015)

I washed my hair earlier with Cream of Nature Argan oil and used vo5 kiwi lime as my rinse out conditioner. 

My hair seems ok, but using a creamy leave in plus oil and serum is causing buildup on my fine strands. Next wash day I'm going back to aloe juice and olive oil as a leave in with a bit of Oleo Relax on the ends only.


----------



## silverbuttons (Apr 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Is it thinner or does it just seem thinner? If you are stretching or transitioning then your hair may just seem thin in comparison to your thick roots. Please don't cut it.



when i was transitioning, my hair was thicker than this. I have pictures and I've been comparing. i'm natural now though.... so theres no reason why my transitioning hair was a lion's mane while my current hair looks like its whimpering. this is really frustrating. 

I've already started nipping ends. I might cut back to SL/APL and work my way back to MBL.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 16, 2015)

silverbuttons said:


> when i was transitioning, my hair was thicker than this. I have pictures and I've been comparing. i'm natural now though.... so theres no reason why my transitioning hair was a lion's mane while my current hair looks like its whimpering. this is really frustrating.
> 
> I've already started nipping ends. I might cut back to SL/APL and work my way back to MBL.



Is there anyway you can work on your thin strands without cutting it? Did the products change while you were transitioning? Are you using more heat? Taking a vitamin? Stressed? experiencing a lot of breakage/shedding as a natural compared to while you were transitioning.

I'm asking because there could be a reason as to why your hair is appearing to be thin now vs then that cutting might not solve.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 16, 2015)

Is it shedding more than normal? I noticed some thinning as well so I started taking odorless garlic and I try to massage my scalp every few days. So far I think it's helping to reduce my shedding.  I have Alter Ego garlic conditioner as well, but I rarely use it. I'm hooked on Kerastase right now.


----------



## silverbuttons (Apr 16, 2015)

There is more shedding, but at the same time i feel like there is less shedding? It just feels like there are less strands on my head or its just really fine for a reason. 
I definitely changed products after transitioning, but that was 2 years ago. { I will try to post pictures to show as accurate of an evolution as I can} 
I do blow out my hair every once in a while (like once every 2-3 months). nothing severe. never direct heat.


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 17, 2015)

Since i decided to go natural, i seem to be treating my hair a whole lot differently.....i want to use this period of transitioning to get to know my hair and so i decided to try a braid out. The pic i attached is the first day of the braid out. I am on day 2 and simply spritzed some water on it today and swept it to the side. I think its quite cute and my hair still feels nicely moisturised. I also started doing Inversions with JBCO yesterday since i can't take any vitamins without the risk of breaking out.

View media item 128228View media item 128229


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 17, 2015)

I didn't use heat this week. Wash day is tomorrow so I'm going to try and go another week without heat. Heat has been my security blanket lately.

Fast forward to this morning I grabbed some blue magic indian hemp to do my bun and I think I might go back to heavy sealing. my hair is smooooth, shiny, and soft. I only stopped because I started using heat so often.


----------



## Daughter (Apr 17, 2015)

Just trimmed my hair to BSL, I didn't quite make full MBL though. Gonna join this challenge, though I'm very late on board 

I rarely use heat, maybe once a year, and I've gone back to finger combing. Need to reduce stress levels as I think that had an effect on my hair's health re breakage. I plan to keep my hair in good old two strand twists, for about a month at a time, I usually undo them after two weeks and wear twist outs for far too long, causing tangles.


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Washed my hair and did an aphogee 2 minute reconstructor protein treatment as my hair feels a little bit brittle. Air drying it in twists and will later do bantu knots at night


----------



## Loving (Apr 19, 2015)

I need to be in this challenge. I got a T/U and a trim yesterday. I had to get rid of all my growth since my last trim about 6 months ago.  I have been very lazy in moisturizing and sealing my hair, and have hardly been taking my vitamins. Time to get back to basics.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 19, 2015)

Loving said:


> I need to be in this challenge. I got a T/U and a trim yesterday. I had to get rid of all my growth since my last trim about 6 months ago.  I have been very lazy in moisturizing and sealing my hair, and have hardly been taking my vitamins. Time to get back to basics.


What is your starting length?


----------



## Loving (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> What is your starting length?


About a 1/2" or a 1" away from BSL


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 20, 2015)

Cowashed and dc over the weekend. I dc with Camille Rose algae renew, my hair loves this stuff. I lightly m/s than wet bun.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 21, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while. I had been wearing my hair down for about a month, using pin curls to keep it going. Now that I've started a round of Insanity it's going to be buns, buns, buns around here. I'll wash/co-wash or whatever once or twice a week, wet bun and then keep that bun going until the next wash. So far, so moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't want to go to work today. I just wanna stay in bed...

I washed and deep conditioned my hair last night. It was pretty easy to detangle except for the back section. I had shed strands wrapped around healthy strands. It was horrible


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 21, 2015)

Thinking about moving my relax date up I can't deal with this new growth. I think i'm about 19-20 weeks post


----------



## fifigirl (Apr 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I don't want to go to work today. I just wanna stay in bed...
> 
> I washed and deep conditioned my hair last night. It was pretty easy to detangle except for the back section. I had shed strands wrapped around healthy strands. It was horrible


any reason why that could happen? As i seem to have same issues with my back hair most times

Cowashed my hair last night as it was feeling strong, probably from my protein treatment over the weekend. Deep conditioned over night with Nexxus conditioner (i can't remember the name at the moment). Rinsed out and applied a little Tressemme Luxurious Moisture conditioner and sealed with olive oil. I wet bunned


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

My texture makes it hard for shed hairs to fall out naturally.  My coils are the size of this "o". I don't have those issues when my hair is straight.  But my workouts are too intense for straight hair right now.

Next time I wash I will detangle with conditioner and see if that helps with tangles.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 22, 2015)

^^ how do you usually detangle your hair? I always detangle with conditioner in my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

I wash and dc my hair in braids. Once partially dry I unbraid,  detangle and rebraid after I apply my leave in.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm pushing my blowout back til June. I guess that can serve as my Summer length check. Hopefully by then I will be about 20lbs slimmer #wishfulthinking #random


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wash and dc my hair in braids. Once partially dry I unbraid,  detangle and rebraid after I apply my leave in.



I will try this out. As my hair gets longer detangling became a part time job.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2015)

It's wash day. I get to try out the new way of detangling with conditioner.  I hope it helps.

Unfortunately I don't have time for the gym today since dh is working a double shift. Guess I will pop in a fitness dvd


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't feel like washing my hair today. I moisturized with aloe juice and sealed with hot 6 oil. I got a new wig today too. It's a jet black bob. I can't wait to wear it tomorrow!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2015)

I love my new wig. It's short so I don't have to pull it up for work...

Tomorrow is wash day. I am doing a dc with Keracare Humecto and then I will moisturize,  seal and rebraid my hair. I think I want to try out a new salon, but I want to get a consultation first


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 29, 2015)

shampooed and conditioned my hair while in braids let my hair airdry and then applied green magic to my scalp. This method is making wash day so much easier.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> shampooed and conditioned my hair while in braids let my hair airdry and then applied green magic to my scalp. This method is making wash day so much easier.


Did you detangle and rebraid afterwards?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Did you detangle and rebraid afterwards?



Nope. My plan is to wash/cond 2x a week and apply green magic to my scalp. Every two weeks I'll take the braids down shampoo, condition, deep condition, rebraid and then put my wig back on.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Nope. My plan is to wash/cond 2x a week and apply green magic to my scalp. Every two weeks I'll take the braids down shampoo, condition, deep condition, rebraid and then put my wig back on.


I wash and condition twice a week in braids also, but I'm afraid that if I skip one detangling session my hair will turn into dreds. LOL.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 30, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wash and condition twice a week in braids also, but I'm afraid that if I skip one detangling session my hair will turn into dreds. LOL.



So far my hair is responding well to this. lol we'll see in a few weeks the truth


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2015)

Wash day is finally here. And I'm almost out of shampoo... I better pick up a bottle from Cvs this weekend (con argan oil)


----------



## snoop (May 1, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wash and dc my hair in braids. Once partially dry I unbraid,  detangle and rebraid after I apply my leave in.



I usually do this but in twists.  Makes washing so much easier.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2015)

I lost so much hair during the dc/detangle process.  My hair is too fragile to comb when soaking wet and drenched in conditioner.  My hair was stretchy and breaking.

I will stick to washing and dcing in braids.  Then I will detangle and rebraid when my hair is partially dry. This trial and error thing is frustrating


----------



## iLurk (May 1, 2015)

I got the results of my komaza analysis but I won't have the consultation til tuesday but i'm shocked to learn absolutely nothing I have been doing has been benefiting my hair. From the images my hair is very dry and lacks protein despite the fact that I do protein treatments and I do deep condition after every wash and use a leave in. 

Will talk about it more once I have the consultation


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2015)

I found the old Cream of Nature detangling shampoo at my bss so I bought the last bottle. I also got a bottle of organic safflower oil, argan oil, some shears for my trim and more conditioning caps. I wash my hair twice a week so I go through those caps like crazy...


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2015)

I finally got around to coloring my hair (semi permanent). Now I am going to dc, detangle and braid it up. I'm getting a Dominican blowout next week


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 5, 2015)

A little frustrated with my birds  nest   
I need a trim, dc and most importantly a good old detangling session.
 Aghhh , I only have tomoz off so I need to work something out . Meh


----------



## iLurk (May 5, 2015)

Well I finally know whats going on with my hair I posted my results here https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-komaza-analysis-consultation.758491/


----------



## bluenvy (May 5, 2015)

I used cholesterol to dc last night. I asked mom for hair advice about shredding.
She informed me how her hair shredded like crazy once she had me.
She said to cholesterol my hair once every week, and continue to its back to normal.
My scalp feels healthier since I rinsed it out and still do.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 6, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> I used cholesterol to dc last night. I asked mom for hair advice about shredding.
> She informed me how her hair shredded like crazy once she had me.
> She said to cholesterol my hair once every week, and continue to its back to normal.
> My scalp feels healthier since I rinsed it out and still do.


I'm glad you found something to help with shedding.  Does Cholesterol contain protein or is it moisturizing?


----------



## quirkydimples (May 6, 2015)

I haven't posted in a while (no app), but I went to Sally's today and bought the shea butter lye silk elements relaxer. I usually use Linange shea butter, but I want to see if I can save money and have something available on the ground. I also bought a rich brown silk elements semi-permanent color. I haven't relaxed since some time in February and I normally go 10 weeks because otherwise my fine hair begins to break.

Next month I'm going to think about working a standing dryer and some new rollers into my budget so I can start roller setting regularly.


----------



## bluenvy (May 6, 2015)

@Prettymetty I don't believe it has protein in it. I used the yellow Proclaim enriched with aloe vera, jar says its moisturizing. It do have an humectant. My moms recommend the green one, I looked up the ingredients and the green one contains lemon extract, rose Mary extract and others. I'm picking that one up this week


----------



## Prettymetty (May 7, 2015)

It's wash day. I am using Cream of Nature detangling shampoo and Kerastase Chroma Riche mask. This will be my first wash since coloring my hair (semipermanent). I will wash with lukewarm water so my red doesn't fade.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 7, 2015)

I was debating on washing my hair today but i'll skip wash day. I have an appointment at the salon on Saturday morning anyways


----------



## Prettymetty (May 7, 2015)

Since my kids are still awake I have decided to cowash instead of doing a wash and dc. I'm not trying to be up all night


----------



## Prettymetty (May 8, 2015)

My cowash turned into a "no wash". I was way too tired. I will wash it today. My hair appt is Monday


----------



## quirkydimples (May 8, 2015)

I just came back from getting a trim. I relaxed and applied the semi permanent color. I don't really see a difference in the color. As for the relaxer, my roots look way silkier than the rest of my hair; not sure how I feel about that. My scalp is also still tingling...I know how I feel about that. I'll be keeping a close eye on my hair and scalp and may end up going back to Linange next time I relax, which by the way I went 13 weeks instead of my usual 10.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 8, 2015)

Your hair looks great @quirkydimples. What color rinse did you use? It's probably more noticeable in the sun or flourescent light


----------



## quirkydimples (May 8, 2015)

@Prettymetty I used Silk Elements MegaSilk in Rich Dark Brown. I'm not sure what I was going for. I think I just wanted to put some non-damaging color in to satisfy my desire for highlights. I had been using honey pretty regularly to lighten my hair, so now it looks darker than it did, but that's fine. 

I didn't flat iron because I'm seriously thinking about splurging on a standing dryer and some of those hourglass hair rollers. I like my hair to have body and I can get that with pin curls, but for them to look their best, I have to flat iron first.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 9, 2015)

There's no need to flatiron. Your texture looks perfect just like that. I would still be relaxed if it wasn't for an unfortunate conditioner fiasco. I slept in a dc and my hair matted to a point of no return. I had no choice, but to chop it all off. This was 4 years ago.

I'm still trying to figure out this natural thing. My hair is so fragile and tangly. Thank God I'm getting it blown out on Monday.


----------



## iLurk (May 9, 2015)

Think I got a little carried away with the scissors and cut my hair somewhere in between sl and apl. My ends were feeling so much better that I decided to go back for round 2. I'm backing away for real this time....


----------



## MissCrawford (May 10, 2015)

I can't find hourglass rollers. Capelli Care is not showing a website. Where can I find them? I can't find the french ones either.


----------



## fifigirl (May 10, 2015)

washed my hair in 10 sections yesterday....did a protein treatment with apogee 2 step reconstructor and coconut oil for about 15 minutes and then followed with nexus humectress for moisture. airdried in same plaits and then blowdried and sealed with argan oil. skipped my oil mix yesterday. My hair feels soft and yet strong...perfect! Plaited it into 2 plaits and that was it.


----------



## quirkydimples (May 10, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> I can't find hourglass rollers. Capelli Care is not showing a website. Where can I find them? I can't find the french ones either.


You can find them on Amazon. Just search for hourglass rollers.


----------



## quirkydimples (May 10, 2015)

I managed to get cute beach waves using four Bantu knots, but it's raining cats and dogs, and I can feel my hair expanding as I type this. I didn't put any type of holding product on it, so that didn't help. I'll try again tomorrow and post photos.


----------



## MissCrawford (May 10, 2015)

@quirkydimples THANKS!!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 10, 2015)

Tomorrow I'm getting my hair blown out for the first time since January. I will post pics, but then I will trim on Tuesday (lengthening day Morocco Method). Hopefully I only need to trim 1/2 inch or so.


----------



## fifigirl (May 11, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting my hair blown out for the first time since January. I will post pics, but then I will trim on Tuesday (lengthening day Morocco Method). Hopefully I only need to trim 1/2 inch or so.


 
please whats the Morocco method about? I have never heard of it


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> please whats the Morocco method about? I have never heard of it


Anthony Morocco is a very successful hair stylist. He has a chart each year with the best days to trim hair or not trim. There are lengthening days, thickening days, strengthening days, root work and beautifying days. He also has hair products. I haven't used any of his products, but I watch his trim tutorials and I've been trimming based on phases of the moon for years. 

Here is the 2015 chart
http://antiagingpress.org/anthony-morrocco-lunar-hair-cutting-chart-2015.html/


----------



## JosieLynn (May 11, 2015)

So it's been a pretty long time since i posted in here, but I think I can say that I have reached BSL. I've been doing a lot of protective styles in the last 4 months or so and just decided to do another protective style kick for the remainder of the year. I'm currently wearing a full lace wig and my hair underneath i straightened and bunned with the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight Management System. In general I like the system because it helps my fine strands stay almost relaxer straight but as soon as I shampoo with regular shampoo my curls have bounced back every time. I think I'm going to keep my hair in its natural state while under my wig since the lace front allows me to have virtually no leave out. But I just realized that all the hair products I had I've used up so I need to hit up an ULTA or Target and stock up again. That's one of the downsides of having a family with 4 natural women (mom and sisters), they use up all my stuff before I even realize it. Even my dad sneaks and uses my shea butter lol

My current length in the front and back are maybe an inch away from full BSL but majority of my head is measuring 14in now, and I think it's just because I've been in weaves the last few months and had leave out around my perimeter.

So the first pic is of the front and sides, and the second pic is a comparison from November 2013 when I first reached BSL, and February 2014 when I went to a salon for a "trim" for my birthday and the lady massacred my hair to yesterday where I'm back to where I was when I first reached BSL. So it's probably taken me 12-15 months to get back 6-8 inches from the trim set back so I'm pretty pleased. Now I just want to keep my hair under wraps in wigs this summer because it grows really well in the summer and just flat-twist, deep condition and hot oil treatment it until I reach MBL or WL.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

Congrats on getting back to Bsl @JosieLynn

Your hair looks really healthy!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

When ole girl was done with my blowout she tried to drape the trim cape over me... before she could clasp it I was like "I don't want a trim today". 

Then she said "Only a little, it's free."
I went on to tell her that I would be trimming it myself tomorrow, because of the moon. 

I barely have any growth as it is. I'm certainly not losing the little that I have. Especially on a non trim day.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 11, 2015)

They always trying to trim somebody hair at the salon


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> They always trying to trim somebody hair at the salon


I was like 

She will never offer me a "free" trim again. Her last trim took me from Bsb/bsl to Apl and I paid that time smh


----------



## quirkydimples (May 11, 2015)

This is the result of four Bantu knots.


----------



## fifigirl (May 12, 2015)

@Prettymetty very interesting...have you noticed any difference whilst using this method?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2015)

@fifigirl I usually get a growth spurt after each lunar trim.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2015)

Before and after trim pics. I'm still Apl


----------



## fifigirl (May 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @fifigirl I usually get a growth spurt after each lunar trim.


Hmmm....then I will definitely have to try this


----------



## quirkydimples (May 13, 2015)

I used my Alter Ego garlic products to shampoo and condition yesterday and...ummm...magic. This whole "I'm going to save money and use products I can find on the ground stuff?" Over. Linange and Alter Ego. Fo' life (or until they get discontinued)!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2015)

^^^Yes! Alter Ego is the business. I don't mind spending money on products that work.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2015)

@topnotch1010  how have you been? I've been wanting to color my hair lately so I thought about you and your beautiful hair


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @topnotch1010  how have you been? I've been wanting to color my hair lately so I thought about you and your beautiful hair



Hi @Prettymetty !! Giiiiiirl, I'm back to just above APL. I've had a problem growing my hair since I arrived in Houston.  My dd's hair has been breaking too. Gotta be the water.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 14, 2015)

I had to touch up my roots, because I massaged my scalp with Kerastase Initialiste serum and it reverted my hair a bit. Now I know not to use it on straight hair.


----------



## Nini90012 (May 15, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> I can't find hourglass rollers. Capelli Care is not showing a website. Where can I find them? I can't find the french ones either.


I have the hour glass rollers i am willing to sell. I used them 2x. They are the largest pink ones....


----------



## MissCrawford (May 15, 2015)

Nini90012 said:


> I have the hour glass rollers i am willing to sell. I used them 2x. They are the largest pink ones....



Thanks so much. I already ordered from Amazon though. I'm sure someone else is looking for them too.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 15, 2015)

I'm itching to check my length I hope it grew some since my trim a couple weeks ago


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I'm itching to check my length I hope it grew some since my trim a couple weeks ago


I'm the same way after a trim. I just did mine this week so next month I will do a lc to see if I got a growth spurt. I trimmed on a "lengthening" day.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2015)

Earlier I sprayed Chi Keratin Mist on my ends. Then I massaged my scalp with lavender/argan oil. I ran the excess through to the ends. Surprisingly my hair isn't heavy or greasy. 

I might make this a weekly routine as long as it doesn't weigh down my hair.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 19, 2015)

I'm three weeks into my protective style (I have crotchet braids in). I'm enjoying them very much. I've been oiling my scalp every 3 days with my JBCO mix with some other oils so it won't be so thick. I spray my hair with APB refresher spray every other day on my own hair but I mainly use my own mix (Aussie 3 min conditioner mixed with tea tree oil and almond oil) on my crotchet hair and my own hair everyday. I plan to keep them in for 3 more weeks, take them out, wash, dc and get them put right back in again.


----------



## Anaisin (May 19, 2015)

My ends are breaking & terrible but I haven't been caring. Maybe next year I'll retain to get to mbl


----------



## Prettymetty (May 19, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> My ends are breaking & terrible but I haven't been caring. Maybe next year I'll retain to get to mbl


My hair is pretty much back where it was in January,  but my ends are thick again.  I have pretty much given up on Mbl this year. Full thick BSL is my new end of year goal. 

Hopefully my new Kerastase salon and regimen can help keep my hair strong.


----------



## cherishlove (May 19, 2015)

Hey y'all.  I went to a new hairstylist last june.  I was taking out my braids and she came up to me with scissors and cut my hair not asking where my hair was.  Needless  to say she cut my hair to about shoulder length.  I've been traveling to waist length for years and every time a stylist gets me with scissors.  I'm joining you guys by only wearing wigs for the rest of the year.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 19, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> Hey y'all.  I went to a new hairstylist last june.  I was taking out my braids and she came up to me with scissors and cut my hair not asking where my hair was.  Needless  to say she cut my hair to about shoulder length.  I've been traveling to waist length for years and every time a stylist gets me with scissors.  I'm joining you guys by only wearing wigs for the rest of the year.


I'm sorry that happened to you. Bad stylists make me want to just get my cosmetology license and do my own hair... 

How are you wearing your hair under the wig?


----------



## cherishlove (May 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you. Bad stylists make me want to just get my cosmetology license and do my own hair...
> 
> How are you wearing your hair under the wig?



Thanks @Prettymetty .

My hair is braided in a beehive. I wash and condition my hair like that daily or every other day.  Spray some oil or put grease on It and put my wig on.  I get it rebranded every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## fifigirl (May 19, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> Hey y'all.  I went to a new hairstylist last june.  I was taking out my braids and she came up to me with scissors and cut my hair not asking where my hair was.  Needless  to say she cut my hair to about shoulder length.  I've been traveling to waist length for years and every time a stylist gets me with scissors.  I'm joining you guys by only wearing wigs for the rest of the year.


thats awful....so sorry!


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 19, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> Thanks @Prettymetty .
> 
> My hair is braided in a beehive. I wash and condition my hair like that daily or every other day.  Spray some oil or put grease on It and put my wig on.  I get it rebranded every 2-3 weeks.



same routine i've been doing and my hair is loving it.


----------



## Anaisin (May 20, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My hair is pretty much back where it was in January,  but my ends are thick again.  I have pretty much given up on Mbl this year. Full thick BSL is my new end of year goal.
> 
> Hopefully my new Kerastase salon and regimen can help keep my hair strong.




Yeah these sloppy improperly moisturized buns have been killing my ends plus not covering it at night. I didn't care because I was too busy with school and work. Oh well, maybe I'll make it to full bsl by December too


----------



## PlainJane (May 20, 2015)

I tried the Giovanni la natural styling gel and it was awful. I can't wait to wash my hair. 
Anyways, I'm trying to discipline myself and get used to moisturizing and dealing every other day. Either it's hard or I'm just lazy


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2015)

I slept in satin covered sponge rollers last night. I have loose waves today. I want to roll my hair up until I get it blown out again Wednesday.


----------



## PlainJane (May 21, 2015)

I got some of my BEST flat iron results today. 
Prepooed with Aussie Moist 3 Min. 
Shampooed with Kera Care hydrating shampoo (not feeling it lately)
DC with Silicon Mix 
It's a 10 Leave in before blow drying then chi silk infusion before flat ironing. 
My hair is so soft and smooth. I'm glad I gave Its a 10 another try. It's been a year since I used it last.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 21, 2015)

@PlainJane I never would've thought to prepoo with aussie 3 min moist. glad you had great results


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2015)

Kerastase has a new line for damaged hair. I will ask my stylist to use the prepoo, shampoo and mask from that line before she does my blowout Wednesday. I'm really hoping she is a good stylist that listens. The fact that she speaks English is a big improvement from my last salon


----------



## bluenvy (May 22, 2015)

Been on my weekly deep condition with cholesterol. I flat ironed my hair, so I will maintain this for maybe 3 weeks, that's if my hair don't yell at me  
Hair still shedding, it's mostly my edges that suffer the most. But overall slowly growing.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 22, 2015)

Your hair still looks really full @bluenvy.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 25, 2015)

I made a phony bun with Kanekalon hair just now. I hope it lasts until tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 27, 2015)

My new salon is the business. I was afraid that I wouldn't like my stylist or that she would be inexperienced with my type of hair. Turns out she's a natural sister too (her name is Bee) and she uses Brazilian blowouts to keep her hair manageable. I really enjoyed how fast she worked and how she explained each product and technique. Bee loves the fact that I am a big Kerastase fan. She tried to upsell me on a few products and I was like "I already have it". Spoken like a true product junkie

She thinks I should do another trim in a few weeks, but I just trimmed an inch earlier this month. I know that my ombre ends are weaker than the rest of my hair, but it's nothing that a biweekly protein treatment can't fix. Once I grow an inch I can trim another inch. I refuse to go any shorter than my current length.


----------



## Adiatasha (May 29, 2015)

Weave coming out this weekend .. Sigh

I'm so attached to it


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 30, 2015)

I know I haven't posted in here for maybe 3 months now; just not enough time with 2 jobs and school. Buy anyway, my hair is getting thicker and a little longer. I'm thinking of purchasing some bamboo tea & pills. Has anyone taken any and what were your results?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 30, 2015)

@Leo24Rule I would like to try bamboo tea too. I am a big time tea drinker anyway so it'll fit right into my regimen. 

I'm just not sure where to buy it. Amazon has it, but I have to read the reviews first.


----------



## iLurk (May 30, 2015)

2 more weeks til i finally relax. i can't do nothing with my hair no more and my wigs are busted. i'll do a new length check then since i don't wanna attempt straightening all this new growth


----------



## Anaisin (May 30, 2015)

If I ever get my lazy self up out of this bed, I'm flat ironing today. First time since like Dec 2012/Jan 2013. Next weekend I'm coloring my hair red. Just started taking biotin again yesterday


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 30, 2015)

@Anaisin it's the weekend so don't beat yourself up about it. lol

@Prettymetty:  I read online that horsetail isn't good to take for a long time which I know is a form of silica, however, bamboo is supposed to be 10x higher in silica. I was looking into purchasing this type of bamboo tea:
http://www.amazon.com/Bamboo-Tea-Organic-Silica-Challenge/dp/B00N6RMVWO/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_7
Along with these bamboo pills:
http://www.amazon.com/Swanson-Superior-Herbs-Extract-Capsules/dp/B00JVSECW4/ref=pd_sim_194_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D6ZRXJYQRDA6173M4E0 (instead of the same brand bamboo pills because of the duo so my mom and I can take together)

Yes, I'm young and blood pressure is prevalent on my fathers side of the family so I have to watch it. But unlike horsetail and rosemary according to this site: http://bambooleaftea.net/benefits-of-bamboo-leaf-tea/
drinking bamboo tea is healthy.

If you read the reviews on Amazon regarding the tea customers have praised bamboo not just for fast nail/hair growth, attributing to eyebrow growth and beautiful glowing skin, but also weight loss. So, that's a plus ladies. I'm going to the mall today, so I'm going to see if that brand tea/pills are in GNC. I'll let you know. And if a lot of you are interested maybe I'll start a Challenge thread.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 30, 2015)

Today was wash day:
1) Before I did anything to my hair I took down my braid. It's really gotten longer and thicker. I pulled on 1 strand of hair and to my surprise I'm hip length.
2) Ran out of coconut oil so substituted with mustard oil and slathered on Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner as a prepoo. I barely had shed hair when applying concoction let alone in the shower
3) Used my Sukesh ayurvedic powder (www.hennasooq.com) as a gloss with my TJNC
4) Used up my old stash of leave-in conditioners and oils so I can make room for new ones!  
5) I trimmed my hair so I can start a new strict regimen come Monday.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2015)

@Leo24Rule you had me at "weight loss". It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 31, 2015)

@Prettymetty: you're funny!

So, at the mall GNC didn't carry bamboo pills nor tea. I googled online if any stores locally carry it, only to find Walmart does, but an off brand for like $10. Swanson brand has it's very own website that are really affordable prices even cheaper than amazon and retail price: http://www.swansonvitamins.com/swanson-superior-herbs-bamboo-extract-300-mg-60-veg-caps#label 
So most likely I'll buy from here the pills (3 bottles equate to duo size on amazon) and on amazon the tea.


----------



## Anaisin (May 31, 2015)

My crappy flat iron job lol I know to go to the salon next time.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2015)

@Anaisin your hair looks good! I wish I could do my own hair. I would save some serious money


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 31, 2015)

So I bought the bamboo tea, along with Andrew Lessman: hair skin & nails/vitamin c complex. This week I hope to buy the bamboo pills and teas for hair rinses so I can become a full HL.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2015)

I just dry shampood my hair with "Not Your Mother's Clean Freak". My blowout is a week old and I want to keep it from getting greasy or weighed down


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 3, 2015)

@Prettymetty how do you like the "Not Your Mother's" products? I have yet to try those, but curious.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 3, 2015)

I swear ... I feel like all I care about is hair! LOL and my sister calls me out on it. I didn't see it before, but now that I graduated from grad school and called off the engagement I'm all about me, myself, and I 

Besides the teas I will most likely purchase on Saturday, I'm highly interested in purchasing:
1) Bamboo pills
http://www.amazon.com/Beautifully-B...w_p_img_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=0946YTR7E8SGME1V5W8K
2) Bamboo extract to add to my conditioners
http://www.amazon.com/MakingCosmetics-Inc-Bamboo-Extract-2-0floz/dp/B005VEDVNS


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2015)

@Leo24Rule I like the dry shampoo.  It gets the job done. I just spray my roots, massage it in and comb it out. I haven't tried any of the other stuff. I have too many products already lol


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 4, 2015)

Haven't posted in here for a while. I'm 6 wks in for my protective style in crotchet braids. I'm going to try to take these out and get them redone again this weekend with some different hair this time. I've been eating healthy, drinking lots of water, and working out hopefully my hair has thanked me underneath by growing a little faster. It seems like it has...

I plan to protective style all summer.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 6, 2015)

I received my pills yesterday in the mail: Andrew Lessman's Hair Skin & Nails along with his Vitamin C Complex. I took both yesterday. 

I also got my bamboo tea. I drank it yesterday. Made iced tea with it. Tastes really smooth & good.

In addition, faithfully taking my multi-vitamin & garlic pills as of Wednesday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 6, 2015)

You just reminded me that I need to order more garlic pills. My shedding has decreased a lot so I lowered my dose from 4 a day to 2 a day


----------



## snoop (Jun 6, 2015)

I haven't posted in a long time.  My hair is now long enough for me to put my hair in six large twists.  I'm water washing/rinsing my hair daily and clay washing 1-2 times a week.  My new protective style is putting my hair in the six twists (three on either side of my head), then flat twisting those twists into a bun.  Eventually, I'll install mini twists with my own hair so that I can trim my ends.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 7, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> You just reminded me that I need to order more garlic pills. My shedding has decreased a lot so I lowered my dose from 4 a day to 2 a day



Well, I'm taking the garlic pills really and truly because my doctor visit this week I learned my blood pressure is 164/104 as of Thursday. I'm trying to get it down ASAP!


----------



## iLurk (Jun 8, 2015)

1 month post komaza analysis and cut and i think i'm pretty much back at apl. When I did it I cut myself somewhere between it and sl. I took a ruler and made some guestimates of where I would be at every month and so far my hair is growing according to schedule. I am estimating I'll be at or close to bsl by sept. I am still seeing some breakage but its not on the level as before.


----------



## ackee walk (Jun 8, 2015)

i straightened my hair for a wedding this past weekend and discovered that i am technically bsl.  i want to get to full bsl before i count it though.  feel like my ends are not the best and want to do a trim after i take out the weave i'm about to put in this weekend. my hair is the longest it has ever been but i have my eyes set on my next goal of mbl and then my ultimate goal of WL.  am i just focused or is this the hairexia thing folks speak of? maybe a little bit of both?

eta update pic:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2015)

Cvs had a Bogo sale on vitamins today so I got 2 bottles of garlic gel pills (250 count) for 14.99.

In other news my blowout is 13 days old. I will wear a headband from here on out, because these edges aren't looking too good


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 9, 2015)

My straight hair didn't last long. I mean it's still straight and normal looking from the outside but I can feel the tiny kinks coming in at my roots lol probably going wash it this weekend. Back to my wng's. It's hot here now, my hair on my neck and back is annoying and makes me sweat.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi everyone.  Everytime I go in facebook and venture into all of those groups i get confused and it only makes sense to come back to LHCF.  you guys never steer me wrong vs. Facebook it's too oo many opinions.

I'm washing my wig tonight and letting it air dry. I'm also washing and conditioning my braids.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2015)

2 more days until I get my hair done again. This blowout has survived the hottest and most humid days, some rain and a few workouts. Whatever she used last time worked wonders.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 10, 2015)

Been stalking LHCF like a Lifetime Primetime Movie Premier but I finally got my life. Is it too late to join ? I have pictures/receipts so it will be like I was always here lol

.   December 2014- 4 on length shirt, Shoulder

  March 2015- 6 on length shirt, Shoulder

 June 2015 (2 Years Post Relaxer, 10 Months Post Big Chop ) - 8 on length shirt, Shoulder/Struggle APL smh

My goal is MBL(12 on length shirt) by December 2015. Turn to your neighbor and say NEIGHBOR (neighbor) ... SHE REACHING 

Will post my regimen ect. if I get the okay.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2015)

Welcome to the challenge @morgandenae!! You are funny.

We still have 6 months left so you can definitely reach your goal. Are you a straight haired natural?  Me too! I get a blowout every 2-4 weeks depending on the weather and how fast my hair reverts.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 10, 2015)

YAASS  Thanks @Prettymetty excited for my first challenge 

No ma'am just every 3 months for my length check, I do plan on upping it to every 6 weeks when I reach my goal. Aint nobody gone be able to tell me nothing then chile


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 10, 2015)

Regi Reg:

Protective Styling 8 months out of the year (4 stints, 2 months each, 1 month 'break' in-between)

Winter- Sew-In (protect hair from cold)
Spring- Faux Locs
Summer- Mini Twist (cause ain't nobody got time for that smh southern heat )
Fall- Box Braids

L(Liquid).C(Cream).O(Oil).B(Butter) every week, skip cream in PS except for Mini Twists and before instillation 
Wash every two weeks 
Redo protective style every month except for sew-in, protein treatment after
Oil scalp every night
DC whenever hair is free and I'm not doing a protein treatment


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 10, 2015)

When you ladies are moisturizing throughout the week are you doing the complete LOC Method or only sealing?

Also, products that have oils in it (Pink Lotion, leave ins, or shea butter mix, etc) ... does that cancel out the O or C in LOC?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2015)

@Leo24Rule I only seal when I am wearing a protective style like celies under a wig. When my hair is straight I just moisturize.  I use creamy leave ins like Neutrogena silk touch or Kerastase Thermiques


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 10, 2015)

When I do my L.C.O.B it usually lasts all week, if for some reason it starts feeling dry I use my liquid to refresh. Liquid is a 14 oz spray bottle filled with half a bottle of either Giovanni Direct LI or Kinky Curly (4oz) then filled to the brim with Aloe Vera Juice.

That's interesting. All my creams have oils and/or butters but I still use an oil and butter afterwards. Maybe I'll use that excuse for a lazy hair day lol.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 10, 2015)

My faux locs did my ends diiirty like they mad. Could have done a better job at protecting them but when you know better you do better.

Going to go hard X3 in this hair game to get 3 inches by my next flat iron/length check in September. That way I can cut off an inch and still be at BSL and reach my mini goal.

What am I going to do ? ... Evarathang . Yes. Evarathang.

72 oz of water + 2 (8oz) cups of Bamboo Leaf Tea a day
Gym 3 times a week after I get tired of my flat iron and don't care anymore
Protein Shake every morning. Me and Budget Morgan been arguing about getting a Vitamix for almost a year now, I think I convinced her cause I neeeeed it lol. Refurbished cheapest model cause iont need alladat lol
Sulfur oil mix/Mn mix (alternate)
GHE when I install my Mini Twists at least 5 times a week
Vitamins: Almost out of Country Life Maxi, have 6 months of Manetabolism that a bought this time last year before the Plus (love country life will go back) Multi, Garlic, MSM, Alternate others (Silica, Fenugreek, ect)
Inversion at the end of every month
5 min message after oiling my scalp every night


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2015)

I might sleep in some pillow rollers to curl my hair a bit... That's if I have the energy after doing laundry, cleaning the kitchen and bathing the babies. We just got in from shopping, watching a movie and playing at the arcade.

This has been a looong day...


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 10, 2015)

Just oiled and massaged my hair with a sample of KJ Naturals 'Tingle' Scalp Oil I got with my order today. It really is tingling my scalp and forehead (must've dripped a little lol). May purchase on a good day and nice sale.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2015)

Dontcha just love samples? Kerastase sends me a few samples with each purchase and I get hooked. It's a great marketing technique.  They get allamy money lol


----------



## Benuontherise (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello Everyone, its been awhile since my last update. I need to make some changes to my products and choice of protective styles. I have not been straightening my hair for about the last 3 months and was doing buns, wigs, and more recently twist outs followed by a 3 week sew in with wet n wavy. I also was using Aussie moisture conditioner for that past 2 months or so but I noticed post taking out my sew in 2 weeks ago I have had breakage at the ends and on my hairline. I straightened my hair last sunday to do a trim and cut about 1 1\2 in from front and 1 in from the back. So my hair is exactly the same length as in my profile pic from Feb 19th, smh which is stuck between full APL and BSB,I only got like 2 inches to be Bra strap...ugghh. The last two months my hair is really dry, I think its my Aussie conditioner not working for me because that's my  new co wash conditioner. Also the sew in caused my hair to be extremely dry despite co washing every few days and moisturizing daily. Leaving my hair in that constant curly state and putting it in bun for work caused slight breakage along hairline during smoothing. 

New Plan:
No more sew in's with wet n wavy, only  yaki straight hair and only 2 weeks at a time.
Start Using Alter Ego Garlic Shampoo and  Hair Mask Deep Conditioner ( will purchase tom, help with shedding and breakage)
Purchase New Moisturizing Daily conditioner (for co-washing)...not sure yet what to try...any suggestions ladies?
Start taking multivitamins and biotin tom.

Will do fresh relaxer next week, trying for first time mid protein step and putting oil in lye relaxer (last time used no lye but I never really liked them). Will post updated pic then, hubby says my hair is longer but it looks the same to me...I will let you ladies help me decide.


----------



## Benuontherise (Jun 11, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Been stalking LHCF like a Lifetime Primetime Movie Premier but I finally got my life. Is it too late to join ? I have pictures/receipts so it will be like I was always here lol
> 
> .View attachment 329021   December 2014- 4 on length shirt, Shoulder
> 
> ...



You made good progress though.
 I need one of those shirt....oh maybe order for length check next week.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

@morgandenae 

1) I started out just like you lurking on these boards for years and I've never came across L.C.O.B. What's the B stand for?
2) I also use an oil or seal after using a product with an oil, but always wondered if it were necessary. I'm gonna be like you and not do so when I'm lazy.
3) 2 (80 oz) cups of bamboo tea? Good Lord! I'm drinking it also but 2 (16 oz) cups. What do you think of the tea?
4) Why are you taking Fenugreek pills?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

@Benuontherise 

But you're right no more sew-ins. I don't have tips for I've always been natural, but also try using no tension toward your hairline. So that means no tight buns or ponytails. Has your hairline receded or hair broke off? Depending on the severity wigs should be worn with caution.

I know I want a hair length shirt like @morgandenae also


----------



## Benuontherise (Jun 11, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Benuontherise
> 
> But you're right no more sew-ins. I don't have tips for I've always been natural, but also try using no tension toward your hairline. So that means no tight buns or ponytails. Has your hairline receded or hair broke off? Depending on the severity wigs should be worn with caution.
> 
> I know I want a hair length shirt like @morgandenae also



It had some broken off hairs,  think it was from brushing my hair back in its curly state and wearing headband with sew in.My hair is texlaxed and still has alot of curl pattern so its treated as though I was still natural. I never been a big weave or wig wearer so I only where wigs about once a month and never on for more than a few hours, lol. I can't really take tension so tight buns, headbands or wigs I stay away from. I was honestly surprised I had the weave in that long but that had more to do with lack of time to take out. I am mostly a person that wears my hair down with buns about 2-3 times per week (taking down as soon as I get home). But I have been trying flexirods and twist outs to keep hair off neck/back (loving them so far, especially since I co wash 1-2 times per week at least). Eventhough when I think about it my hair grows the most when I just where it down (because I am still low manipulation kind of girl, plus I always clip up once home), I think the buns makes it hard for me to keep it moisturized. I was thinking the buns and hiding my ends would help as it has helped others but I am not sure it is helping me... I have been where buns and ponytails a few times per week since Oct when I relaxed again and by now I would have had less breakage and more growth (whether relaxed or natural always wore down it pony about once per month)...Okay no more buns for the rest of the year. Back to my old hair down everyday kinda girl!lol


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 11, 2015)

@Prettymetty Girl ! Free ?! That's my favorite type of everything lol. I need to try Kerastase even though Lord knows and yes he knows ion need no mo products lol what do you recommend I try first ?

@Benuontherise Thanks chica! I was happy with my progress too until my ends started hating life. Yaasss I love my little shirt, almost burned the house down last week when I couldn't find it.  I was like look who gone take all my coins to ship me another by tomorrow night ? lol

@Leo24Rule B is for Butter. I could've entirely made it up chile lol. 2 8oz lol yesss 2 80oz a little ambitious even for my crazy goal setting behind.


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 11, 2015)

Washed and dc last night. M/s and put Bantu knots in. I will leave knots in for two days so it will dry. My hair takes forever to dry. Hopeful for an nice bouncy let down when I take them out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2015)

@morgandenae the Keratine Thermique smoothing milk is a must when blowdrying hair or moisturizing straight hair. It is my new bff. I had 2 samples but I'm almost out.

All of their masks are worth the $$, but the shampoos are nothing to write home about. Elixir Ultime oil is a really good serum for smoothing hair and it smells yummy. 

I have the Chroma Riche Mask fir colored hair, Oleo Relax for unruly hair, Elixir Ultime mask (sample), Ampli Ciment Mask for fine hair, Masquintense (sample) and the new Therapiste mask for extremely damaged hair (sample).

If you become a member you get 3 samples with each order plus whatever promo they have that day. They are always having a sale.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

@Benuontherise  listen to your hair. I think you're new regimen should suffice.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 11, 2015)

@Prettymetty that Keratine Thermique Smoothing Milk sounds perfect ! All I do now to my straight hair is put in 2 pea sized drops of One-And-Only Argan Oil Treatment focused on my ends every morning. A little more moisture shol' never hurt nobody and'll probably do ya girl some good. Will definately look into that. Thanks


----------



## Benuontherise (Jun 11, 2015)

@leo2rule, thanks I am...I kinda stopped somewhere along the last few months.

I am thinking of changing my Aussie conditioner into a moisturizing deep conditioner by adding oils to it. I really need to try to use up some of my products first before purchasing more...I don't even have space!lol, smh. Some products I need to throw out...I think 2 of my older conditioners that I pulled out are no good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2015)

Ladies what is your ultimate length goal?

I think mbl or waist is all I can handle.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

@Prettymetty which comes first TB or HL?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

@Benuontherise I did the same trying to use up my old unwanted products for new items. 

I can't say I want to try anything new other than the Liquid Gold line.


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 12, 2015)

Took my braids out two days ago...had a lot of shedding....my hair is about 11 weeks post relaxer but the amount of new growth is crazy....i have sworn off having anyone touch my hair even for braids or weaves...going to be DIY from henceforth. I feel like i had unnecessary shedding caused by the lady using little of my hair and large chunks of synthetic hair in the middle of my hair. This caused my some strands to pull off from my hair due to the weight of the hair. My hair is okay since it's always been very thick, but i've just about had enough of stylists and braiders doing what they like despite me telling them what i want non-stop...they make me feel like a manic woman whenever i visit the salon, like i'm OCD about my hair.
Nursing my hair back to life....Did an apogee reconstructive treatment and planning to do some serious deep conditioning treatment this weekend


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2015)

I think hip comes first @Leo24Rule


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies what is your ultimate length goal?
> 
> I think mbl or waist is all I can handle.



TBL


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2015)

So I got my hair done earlier and then a thunderstorm happened. Luckily I'm always prepared. I clipped up my hair, put on a satin scarf and a plastic baggie and I carried an umbrella. I aint taking no chances. My bday is tomorrow so I want my hair to look good. 

After my dc Bee said my ends looked really good. I guess I won't be needing a trim after all. I booked my next appt for Wednesday after next. Wednesday appts are $25 less than other days.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies what is your ultimate length goal?
> 
> I think mbl or waist is all I can handle.



My long term goal is waist length but out of curiosity I wanna see just how much I can grow before I hit terminal length. Might cut it back to waist length if I manage to get to tailbone length...


----------



## Benuontherise (Jun 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies what is your ultimate length goal?
> 
> I think mbl or waist is all I can handle.


LOL I think I only want waist length myself, but will see when I get there.


Leo24Rule said:


> @Benuontherise I did the same trying to use up my old unwanted products for new items.
> 
> I can't say I want to try anything new other than the Liquid Gold line.


Well I have tried the Alter Ego garlic shampoo and masque treatment. I love how soft my hair is and detangled it was by the shampoo alone. It says for chemically treated hair by my new growth was very soft and detangled as well. My curls looked great also after an air dry. Now I feel no need to buy any more products, I had such good results!lol. It had me thinking about just transitioning again, I only have a difficult time with it because every time I went natural I cut all my hair off and now my hubby doesn't want me to cut it and I feel to impatient to have natural hair but I am going to try to have patience!. Since I being doing my flexirods, I kinda loving that style eventhough it sucks to sleep in them!lol


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to the LOC method:  style cream (which can be used as a cream in the LOC method right?) or is that an additional step?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 14, 2015)

Style cream is the last step @Leo24Rule.  You can do a light or heavy cream depending on how your hair is styled. Straight styles require light creams like Neutrogena Silk Touch. Curly styles need something heavier like Kc Knot Today


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 14, 2015)

I haven't been on the site for a few weeks but I had to come in here and say it took 1 hour and 15 minutes for me to roller set instead of the usual 2 hours! I saw my ends yesterday and I need to stay far away from the flat iron. I hope it turns out decent.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally dc and co washed my hair air drying since it's so warm


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Been MIA but I relaxed today after 14 weeks post. My hair is finally starting to drape down my back. I am claiming Full MB in December.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 15, 2015)

I was thinking I wanted to change my hair goal from BSL to MBL but I don't think I can deal with THAT much hair.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 15, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> TBL


 
MBL  I'm really looking forward to getting to a length that is considered long.  I think that starts at BSL but definitely MBL.  I'm hoping for a pleasant surprise when I flat iron my hair in July for the first time this year.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

@cherishlove why are you flat ironing in July--what's the special occasion?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't know why, but I've always associated new growth with relaxed hair. Please refrain from thinking I'm ignorant (haha) It's just I ALWAYS heard my mother and sis (both relaxed heads) talk about new growth. Anyway, to make a long story short, yesterday during wash day I noticed flyaways on the top of my head. I thought it was breakage from maybe wearing my half-wigs without a wig cap. Scared and afraid of set back, I run to my mothers room (a former beautician) and asked her what were these short hairs on the top of my head? She said my new growth. (sighs of relief)


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2015)

keranikki said:


> I'm working out too! We can encourage each other. My birthday is June 27th and my goal weight is also 130lbs. I drink plenty of water, takes vitamins, workout 4-5 times a week, and I cut out bread and pasta (it's painful to eat). May we reach our goals in a healthy and steady manner!


I was going through old posts and I saw this... How is the weight loss coming along?


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 16, 2015)

@Leo24Rule  No special occasion for me @Leo24Rule..  I just want to make sure everything is going okay up there.  Well, I will be going to a cook out but I plan to keep my hair up after this for the rest of the year and hopefully have be blown away by the length of my hair.  I'm on a weight loss journey and me losing this weight is much more important than the way my hair looks.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 16, 2015)

Tomorrow will be week 2 in this second set of crotchet braids. My head is itching like crazy. I put APB Green Powerhouse Oil on my scalp  and this morning its has been feeling much better. I have 5 more weeks to go in this style.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2015)

My hair is really impressing me right now. My roots are still fairly straight despite the constant rain. I haven't even been using my anti humidity leave in. I'll start using it today on my ends


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 17, 2015)

I woke up this morning with my tight bun on top of my bun which was secured by a bobby pin to become unraveled. So after I brushed my teeth and washed my face; I looked in the mirror and noticed how big and beautiful my hair is...my curls are poppin'. Letting my hair air dry since it's wet from the day before due to bunning. Anyway, just wanted to share.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2015)

I moisturized my ends and did a search and destroy. My hair is frizz free despite all the rain. I should have no problem making my blowout last another week. I have a rain survival kit in my tote bag (clips, elastics, satin scarf and baggie). Now all I need is a travel size moisturizer and I'll never have a bad hair day again lol


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 17, 2015)

Last night I prepoo with conditioner. This time I sectioned it off, two in front two in back. I also washed and dc in sections. It is time consuming but my products eased in with such simplicity I was sold. Thanks @Prettymetty
For recommending washing in sections.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 18, 2015)

One day left til I relax and now my hair wants to cooperate with me. My braidout looks so cute and fluffy today that I don't wanna mess with it. sigh


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2015)

I used a little aloe gel and a satin scarf to lay down my edges. It worked until I went outside and it was all humid. I'll use a little more aloe before I wrap my hair tonight


----------



## snoop (Jun 19, 2015)

It took 4 days but I managed to get my *mini* twists installed.  My hair was staring to mat at the roots. I think i got all of the shed hair and knots out,  but not without the use of scissors.

Now I'm going to experiment with a water only regimen for the next few weeks and see how that works out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2015)

I have serious hand in hair right now. I can't stop touching my hair, because it's so soft. I hope I am not causing any damage


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 20, 2015)

Thursday I decided to start co-wash mid-week because my hair looked a tad dry, I really wanted to try the Mane 'n Tail Conditioner, and it's in the *100's this week. Anyway, I pre-pooed with coconut oil and Trader Joe's Spa Nourish Conditioner. I have to say I like the Mane 'n Tail Conditioner, although, it didn't provide a lot of slip my hair didn't get tangled and my hair came out soft. I also noticed less hair in the shower/combing process.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 20, 2015)

Mane n tail is one of my favorite leave ins for my daughter. I cowash with it sometimes too


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 20, 2015)

Just completed my first wash n go and I ABSOLUTELY love ... the right side lol left side is struggleville  Since I can't walk around with my head slightly turned to the left lol will probably end up throwing it in a puff and trying again after church tomorrow . In 10 months of being completely natural this is the first time I've truly witnessed my hair texture and I never thought my 4a/4b coils could be so beautiful. Super surprised at such little shrinkage maybe 25% and how little time the process took like 15 minutes maybe less (not including dry time).
I've promised to never harm my precious coils ever again


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I have serious hand in hair right now. I can't stop touching my hair, because it's so soft. I hope I am not causing any damage



Pics???


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 21, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Pics???


My hair is already tied up tonight, but I can post pics tomorrow after work.


----------



## isawstars (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey ladies.  I can't remember the last time I've posted... I've been weaving it up and finally removed my 2nd install.  I thought I was going to weave all of 2015 but I do not see any retention.  Either I'm not caring for my hair well enough underneath or my stylist has been giving me some serious trims.  

So for now I'm trying to relearn how I once cared for and styled my hair.  Due to hot yoga I'll be doing co washes 2-3x a week and a weekly shampoo with DC.  My girlfriend offered to let me borrow her steamer so it's another reason to be out of the weave.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 22, 2015)

I made it to BSL/BSB.  YAY!  The same day I got a trim, though, so I'm still in the challenge.  I can't wait to see what December brings!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 23, 2015)

I was taking a shower washing my hair & felt light headed. Just felt soooo weak. I got out & now dripping wet as I eat something. Has that ever happened to any of you?


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 23, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I was taking a shower washing my hair & felt light headed. Just felt soooo weak. I got out & now dripping wet as I eat something. Has that ever happened to any of you?


I've had this too. Could be your blood pressure. If it continues then you may need to go to the doctors.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been watching what I put in my body by eating small 5 meals a day, drinking lots of water & bamboo tea, taking my multi-vitamin & garlic pill.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 23, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I was taking a shower washing my hair & felt light headed. Just felt soooo weak. I got out & now dripping wet as I eat something. Has that ever happened to any of you?


That happens to me sometimes too. Are you stressed about anything?  Maybe you went too long without eating and your blood sugar got low.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 23, 2015)

My hair appt is tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to it. My biweekly deep treatments seem to be helping with length retention.  My hair breaks and sheds less since I've been getting it done.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 23, 2015)

I've done a wash n go 3 day in the row and they keep getting better and better my coils pop more and more. They are so happy to finally be expressing themselves lol. So I am super tempted to keep this routine going. Last night I used KJ Naturals Stretch & Curl Custard and KCCC. IN LOVE with the Curl Custard no difference in stretch but my coils POPPING  and the smell is AMAZING (I got Georgia Peach) I could smell it with every head turn and 24 hours later and going! Ya ount get no better than that. What do you guys think about wash n gos everyday on Type 4 hair? Damaging? Good idea for retention? I'm getting mixed reviews. I cowash with CD Hair Milk Cowash or Giovanni's Smooth As Silk Conditioner and leave a little in (I like that better)


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2015)

@morgandenae when my hair was nl I wore daily wash and goes without damage.  I just cowashed every morning and finger combed it. Once I got to sl I started wearing my 4b hair straight more or at least stretched in braids.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 24, 2015)

Feeling better today.  My sis last night combed out my hair & styled in braids for me since I was incapable. Today I got up early to re-LOC. 

Has anyone made their own conditioner before?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2015)

@Leo24Rule I haven't made conditioner from scratch,  but I have used a cheapie like vo5 or Hello Hydration as a base and then I added aloe juice, oils, etc.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2015)

Today I got a  Kerastase Therapiste treatment (protein). First step is pre conditioner,  then she shampood twice. Next she sprayed something and added the mask on top. I sat under the dryer for 20ish minutes and then she rinsed with cool water.

My hair feels so strong and soft...and it smells great. I guess I'll wait and see if this blowout lasts as long without the anti humidity treatment.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 25, 2015)

How often do you ladies wash/cond your hair ?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 25, 2015)

@ClassyJSP every 2 weeks when I wear it straight.  Twice a week when I'm wiggin it


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 25, 2015)

Welcome @ExquisitelyAlien! Do you have any pics? How long did it take you to reach Bsb/Bsl and what was your starting length?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 25, 2015)

Your curls are beautiful @ExquisitelyAlien


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 26, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> How often do you ladies wash/cond your hair ?


I wash and dc once a week. And it stays moist for the week.
Once in a while I go two weeks, but not without adding water and Cantu moisturizing curl activator. It moisturizes like no other imo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2015)

I put some satin rollers on the ends of my hair, because this bone straight hair is getting boring. I might leave them in overnight so that the curls last all weekend


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 26, 2015)

Since my only plans tonight are dinner with my bf before he leaves for texas I think i'll wash, cond, air dry in a bun and paint my nails tonight.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jun 26, 2015)

Dang it! I washed my hair today, but used too much oil in my conditioner. Now I'm going to have to wash it again. Ugh!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2015)

My roots are already kinking up and this is only day 3. It's gonna be a long 2 weeks. Next time I will attempt to straighten my own hair so I can save some $$


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm pushing my blowout back til June. I guess that can serve as my Summer length check. Hopefully by then I will be about 20lbs slimmer #wishfulthinking #random


I was searching for a pic of someone's blowout a few pages back (I think it was @HappyAtLast) and I saw this post. I met my weight goal of 15-20lbs by June 

I still have another 15 to lose, but I am getting there


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 27, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> How often do you ladies wash/cond your hair ?


I wash and DC every 3 weeks. 4 at the most.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 27, 2015)

I just realized the only thing I worry about as my hair gets longer is developing a 5 head.

Seems like quite a few i know who managed to get pass bsl have them especially when they get their hair straightened


----------



## snoop (Jun 27, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> How often do you ladies wash/cond your hair ?



My regular routine is to clay wash and condition weekly but lately I've been experimenting with daily water rinses and stretching my clay washes.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 28, 2015)

So after a long hiatus I'm finally back and unfortunately still at BSL although I'm at the bottom of my brastrap now. I've incorporated henna back into my reggie and just restocked on all my hair products so hopefully I'll finally reach MBL this year. Not sure if it's too late to join in on this challenge but I'll be along for the ride. I attached recent pictures of my hair and length. Don't be alarmed by the color it takes a while to get used to the carrot top orange but after a few more henna sessions it will hopefully tone down. I did a random bleach then henna and thankfully my curls didn't loosen and my hair didn't all fall out as I feared. It even brought life back into my twistouts which I have been hating for awhile.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 29, 2015)

@Fhrizzball the challenge is open all year. Welcome aboard!


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 29, 2015)

Washed and dc last night. After applying leave in and gel, I put four braids to air dry. In a couple days I'm taking down to rock an braid out. 
My hair is still shedding but not in excessive amounts from previous weeks. Hopefully it's coming to an halt, because I refuse to cowash throughout the week dealing with shedding hair. 
It's summer time, all I really want is to cowash through the week and wear buns


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 29, 2015)

My hair is getting pretty boring...i'm about 14 weeks post relaxer and started wigging about a week or two ago. Wigging my hair makes stretching way easy but i am bored with the damned thing. I practically have to talk to myself each day motivating myself on why i need to stretch my relaxer and not relax my hair, i also visualise on the amount of new growth i have , but i am tired?.....To combat shedding i have taken to having 2 deep conditioning sessions a week....mid week dc session is with alter ego garlic treatment and then second dc session is for moisture using haired sitrinillah. I was meant to transition to natural but the more i have new growth the more i am like  who's going to be dealing with all that hair, girl??? I am still using my MN oil mix so my hair is really growing just frustrated a bit with my mundane regimen and hair


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 29, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> My hair is getting pretty boring...i'm about 14 weeks post relaxer and started wigging about a week or two ago. Wigging my hair makes stretching way easy but i am bored with the damned thing. I practically have to talk to myself each day motivating myself on why i need to stretch my relaxer and not relax my hair, i also visualise on the amount of new growth i have , but i am tired?.....To combat shedding i have taken to having 2 deep conditioning sessions a week....mid week dc session is with alter ego garlic treatment and then second dc session is for moisture using haired sitrinillah. I was meant to transition to natural but the more i have new growth the more i am like  who's going to be dealing with all that hair, girl??? I am still using my MN oil mix so my hair is really growing just frustrated a bit with my mundane regimen and hair



I know the feeling I've been doing my wig routine for awhile now (since winter I believe) but haven't had a perm since last year. To deal with the shedding and the two different textures I've had to deep condition and also start using my aphogee 2min more often. I try to keep my hair braided underneath my wig so I can wash in braids. 

It gets hard but I try to switch my wigs up often (2weeks) so I don't get bored with my hair. I will say my hair has grown a lot from this.


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 29, 2015)

@ClassyJSP i guess i need to invest in some more wigs. I have noticed though that whilst wigging my hair is hardly breaking. I use my apogee 2min as well, these days every 2 weeks, but i was thinking of trying Organics Hair Mayonnaise....dont ask me why especially as apogee working for me......Cant believe you haven't had a perm since last year. Are you transitioning to natural? Or just doing a long stretch for growth?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 29, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> @ClassyJSP i guess i need to invest in some more wigs. I have noticed though that whilst wigging my hair is hardly breaking. I use my apogee 2min as well, these days every 2 weeks, but i was thinking of trying Organics Hair Mayonnaise....dont ask me why especially as apogee working for me......Cant believe you haven't had a perm since last year. Are you transitioning to natural? Or just doing a long stretch for growth?



I browse YouTube to see how new wigs look on people before I buy them too lol. But I refuse to spend over $45 for one. I can't stray from what's working for me right now since I'm so deep in this long term stretch. Tbh I don't know what i'm doing I just brought a perm then I put it up.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 29, 2015)

Do you ladies do hot oil treatments? If so how, can you explain to me how to do it?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 29, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Do you ladies do hot oil treatments? If so how, can you explain to me how to do it?



I just heat whatever mixture of oils up for 1 min let cool apply to my scalp and hair then put on a baggie and my hot heads for about 10 mins and continue on with my normal wash routine.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 29, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Do you ladies do hot oil treatments? If so how, can you explain to me how to do it?


I only do hot oil treatments in the Winter, because my scalp gets really dry that time of year. I shampoo my hair and towel blot. Then I add oil to my hair and scalp, add a baggy and get under the dryer for 15 minutes.  I add conditioner on top and let it sit for a few more minutes.  Then I rinse it all out.


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 30, 2015)

Took my four braids out. Wearing braid out for the week.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 30, 2015)

Plan on co-washing my hair and doing a deep condition then I need to blow it out (especially at the roots) so I can get a different braiding pattern.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 30, 2015)

I switched from a satin scarf to a bonnet, because the knot was causing too much friction on my hairline (nape). After a few months I will see if it thickens up


----------



## trclemons (Jun 30, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> Took my four braids out. Wearing braid out for the week.
> 
> View attachment 331025


What products did you use for your braid out?


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 30, 2015)

Fhrizzball said:


> So after a long hiatus I'm finally back and unfortunately still at BSL although I'm at the bottom of my brastrap now. I've incorporated henna back into my reggie and just restocked on all my hair products so hopefully I'll finally reach MBL this year. Not sure if it's too late to join in on this challenge but I'll be along for the ride. I attached recent pictures of my hair and length. Don't be alarmed by the color it takes a while to get used to the carrot top orange but after a few more henna sessions it will hopefully tone down. I did a random bleach then henna and thankfully my curls didn't loosen and my hair didn't all fall out as I feared. It even brought life back into my twistouts which I have been hating for awhile.
> View attachment 330827 View attachment 330791 View attachment 330793


Love your hair. My aim
I bleached my hair after doing henna and regret it. Its orange. If you plan on dying your hair any colour other than black at any point in the future then I would say to avoid henna. I only did 2 sessions and its ruined my hair colour.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jul 1, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Love your hair. My aim
> I bleached my hair after doing henna and regret it. Its orange. If you plan on dying your hair any colour other than black at any point in the future then I would say to avoid henna. I only did 2 sessions and its ruined my hair colour.



Lol thanks. I did henna years before but was able to box dye it red and the like. Other than shade of black or red, I don't see any other colors I can pull off and I don't have the patience or the right career for pastels so I guess I'm good. I've done two henna sescions already and have a good powder stash so I'm in for the long haul already . My pictures were just taken after one henna session. When I bleached it I was surprised at how blond it got as I figured I still had remnents of henna and box colors still in my hair.


----------



## Nini90012 (Jul 1, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Feeling better today.  My sis last night combed out my hair & styled in braids for me since I was incapable. Today I got up early to re-LOC.
> 
> Has anyone made their own conditioner before?


Hello check your iron levels...low iron can cause you to get really dizzy and faint while taking hot showers


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't remember tying up my hair last night. I had too much fun... hopefully I still look presentable


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 1, 2015)

@trclemons
I used Camille rose coconut water leave in, and miss Jessie's jelly soft curls. Braid it and jojoba oil on ends.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 1, 2015)

I posted this in the random thoughts but i'll post it here I don't know what products I recently used on my hair but I need to wash them out and never use them again. I went to moisturize and seal my hair last night and it felt so ruff/dry. I left it alone for now since I have a three day weekend


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 1, 2015)

As of tomorrow I will be finished with my HSN Andrew Lessman Hair Skin & Nails vitamin and I've already finished 1 bottle of multi-vitamins. Tonight after work, I'm hoping to go to almart to get Folic Acid and Gelatin pills to switch up off from the HSN pills.

Since last week, I either wore my hair in 15 braids or in a bun, but daily spritz hair with water, leave-in, and shea butter. I just finished making a shea butter concoction and also added pure shea butter to my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. Tomorrow is wash day so I'm just getting things ready.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2015)

My roots have reverted and my hair is super tangly. I should just wash my hair, dc and wig it for a few weeks. That's my plan B. Plan A is to dc, airdry in a few braids and flat iron.


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 1, 2015)

So it poured raining this morning. I did a spin class at the gym, when I got home my hair was. I can't deal with dried up sweat on my scalp. I'm prepooing now with grape seed oil and jojoba oil. And will wash and dc. I'm almost finished with these oils. I like them but like to try other oils. Can anyone recommend an oil or prepoo conditioner that works good with thick strands 3c/4a hair?  I suck at low/high poo typing. But my hair takes a while to get saturated with water.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2015)

@bluenvy have you tried vo5 as a prepoo? It has the best slip. When I was shedding a lot I used Alter Ego as a prepoo. I'm also a fan of argan oil, safflower oil and evoo.

Your hair sounds like low porosity, because it takes a while to get wet.


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 2, 2015)

^^Thank you. I'm going to try the oils. I use vo5 to cowash, love love love strawberries and cream


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 2, 2015)

@Prettymetty it sounds like you know your stuff. If you would briefly discuss the porosity levels please.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 2, 2015)

@Leo24Rule porosity refers to our hair's ability to absorb and maintain moisture.

If your cuticles are closed (virgin hair, some naturals) then it is hard for moisture to get in or out. This is called low porosity. Low porosity hair sometimes needs heat to open the cuticle so that the moisture gets forced in.

Normal porosity has cuticles that lay flat. This allows moisture in and out easily.  This is the ideal porosity level.

High porosity hair has raised cuticles.  High porosity hair is usually chemically treated, colored or damaged from heat, the sun or age. Most people's ends are the most porous. That's why your ends airdry faster than the roots most of the time. Protein treatments, sealing and porosity control products all can help prevent moisture loss in this type of hair.

There is a test that uses a glass of warm water and a few strands of shed hair. If it sinks it is high porosity. If it floats it is low/normal porosity.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 2, 2015)

So I basically quit this challenge. I straightened my hair last month and it's a mess now. If anyone loves bone straight hair but their head can't take relaxers get a Babyliss Titanium flat iron lol. That thing is powerful, my hair went from 4b/a to 2c/3a/3b/3c with like an inch of thick 4b roots. 

My main style has always been the wng so I'm out of luck. Probably gonna get a weave or something then next summer chop and start all over. Hope the rest of you guys reach the goal


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 2, 2015)

Giving my hair some much needed TLC currently deep conditioning under my hot head then i'll shampoo/condition and do aussie 3 min moist in the shower. I plan to blow dry it straight on cool and then flat iron. Plus my two new wigs just got here and i'm itching to put one of them on


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 2, 2015)

@Anaisin give it some time to curl back up. The cones in most heat protectants resist humidity so it takes a few washes to get it all out. Clarify and follow with a protein dc. That should bring it back to life. I hope you don't have to chop


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 3, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> So I basically quit this challenge. I straightened my hair last month and it's a mess now. If anyone loves bone straight hair but their head can't take relaxers get a Babyliss Titanium flat iron lol. That thing is powerful, my hair went from 4b/a to 2c/3a/3b/3c with like an inch of thick 4b roots.
> 
> My main style has always been the wng so I'm out of luck. Probably gonna get a weave or something then next summer chop and start all over. Hope the rest of you guys reach the goal



@Anaisin  I have that flat iron, but I haven't used it on myself yet. What temp did you use it on/ how many passes, please?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 3, 2015)

I slept in my bonnet last night without cross wrappingy hair. It actually has more body today


----------



## iLurk (Jul 3, 2015)

2 weeks post and i think i already feel a little new growth fuzz. Unbelievable


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 4, 2015)

I went wig shopping earlier today, but I didn't fine anything.  Guess I will just wear one that I already have...

Oan I got tired of my thirsty ends jumping ship so I sprayed my hair with aloe/glycerin and sealed with a 3 oil blend (castor, almond, olive). My hair seems pleased


----------



## morgandenae (Jul 5, 2015)

Installed my mini twists and started ghe yesterday and have already gotten multiple comments on how much longer they are than last year (Oct/Nov). Growth lord  and on a whole nutha level when others notice it as well yass. Fell off the past two weeks on my scalp massages was more focused on perfecting and preserving my new love of a wash n go. Hopefully I'm still on the up and up .

Also, my Vitamix came in Wednesday . Have recently started meal prepping and am able to prep my green smoothies 2weeks+ in advance. Easiest most delicious change I've made to my hair and overall health yet.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 8, 2015)

I ended up washing, doing a rinse and dcing Monday night. I did a purple rinse, but it actually looks more like a plum color. Well I waited too long to detangle and my hair airdried really kinky/tangly. I will rewash today (cowash) and attempt to flatiron my own hair. I am going to look at Sally's for a new flat iron and brush like my stylist uses. I am using the Kerastase Therapiste prepoo and mask to cowash and Chi silk infusion as a heat protectant. When I have some extra cash I want to order some more Nutri Thermique smoothing milk.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 9, 2015)

My boys stayed up too late so I didn't have a chance to do my hair  I will do it sometime today.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 9, 2015)

Plan on doing my wash day either tonight or tomorrow night so I don't have to worry about it come sunday


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 9, 2015)

I went ahead and ordered Nectar Thermique heat protectant online since shipping was free today. 

I think I will straighten my own hair every 10-14 days and dust every 3 months. I'm tired of being dependent on stylists. It's getting too expensive


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I went ahead and ordered Nectar Thermique heat protectant online since shipping was free today.
> 
> I think I will straighten my own hair every 10-14 days and dust every 3 months. I'm tired of being dependent on stylists. It's getting too expensive



Oh I know the feeling just to get my hair shampooed/condition and blown out with just the roots lightly flat ironed cost me $60. I'm not gonna do that every 2 weeks when I can take my time at home and do the same thing with the same if not better products.


----------



## keranikki (Jul 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I was going through old posts and I saw this... How is the weight loss coming along?



It's been a struggle.  I could not seem to find a balance between calories eaten and calories expended.  Basically, I wasn't eating enough and hit a plateau, then gained the weight back.  Then, I just gave up.  I purchased a FitBit and it is helping me stay on track.  I still have 41 pounds to lose, but I'm currently losing inches.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 9, 2015)

keranikki said:


> It's been a struggle.  I could not seem to find a balance between calories eaten and calories expended.  Basically, I wasn't eating enough and hit a plateau, then gained the weight back.  Then, I just gave up.  I purchased a FitBit and it is helping me stay on track.  I still have 41 pounds to lose, but I'm currently losing inches.


Those calorie trackers are really helpful. I have a SmartHealth watch and it monitors my heartrate, steps and calories burned daily. I have been at a plateau for about 3 weeks, but it's because I have been eating way too much  

I have no willpower


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 9, 2015)

I cowashed my hair today. I used Darcy's pumpkin conditioner, was surprised by all the slip it gave. So yes will be using this and buying more.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2015)

I used my Kerastase samples last night to wash and dc. First I rinsed and used the Therapiste pretreatment,  then I shampood. I used the mask while I showered. 

I wrapped my hair in a turban towel for a few minutes to get most of the moisture out. Then I put some Ciment Thermique and chi silk infusion on my hair. I did about 8 sections and one by one I took each section and detangled and straightened with my new wet to dry iron.

My hair looks great and feels so soft. Almost as good as the salon. I wonder how long it will last...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm pleased with my first diy flatiron job. My roots still have some texture,  but the ends are smooth


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 10, 2015)

I've discovered my new favorite cowash conditioner: Suave Humectant

I haven't been wearing my hair down because it's summer and I've been running three times a week. The conditioner is supposed to be like Nexxus. It leaves my hair soft and moisturized and I love the smell.

When I want to make it a deep conditioner, I add some honey and coconut oil after my protein conditioner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2015)

@quirkydimples when I was relaxed  this was one of my fave conditioners. I added honey and oil sometimes too. I miss being able to cowash and airdry a couple times a week.

Now wash day is an event that I have to plan for haha


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 10, 2015)

@Prettymetty I remember those days. I was natural for 5 or 6 years...the longer my hair got, the more time it took and I just couldn't do it anymore. My hair is fine and the care I had to take with it in its natural state (in addition to wearing it the way I like - straight)  just wasn't working for my lifestyle. 

When I'm doing a wet(ish) bun I put a little of the conditioner in my hand and combine with oil for a leave-in conditioner.


----------



## fifigirl (Jul 12, 2015)

self texlaxed today at 16 weeks....was afraid i was going to lose my hair as my hair seemed to be shedding more than normal

View media item 128291


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 13, 2015)

Finished whipping up my shea butter concoction.
Currently sitting with a pre-poo of coconut oil and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 14, 2015)

How do you get attachments to work? every time i try i get errors


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 15, 2015)

I finger detangled during cowashing section today. It was an accident, I was already in the shower and realized I left the comb in my bedroom. 
Worked out fine. I'm back in four braids awaiting an great braid out.

@iLurk I always play with the thing to get it working. It gives me problems every time I post pics.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2015)

iLurk said:


> How do you get attachments to work? every time i try i get errors


I have trouble with pics too, but I think it's my phone. I had to use my husband's phone to post a pic last time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm looking forward to wash day tomorrow.  I want to start by doing a prepoo in sections with Alter Ego and Aloe vera juice. Then I will use those same sections to lightly airdry my hair and flatiron.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 15, 2015)

I haven't really been taking care of my hair like I usually do. I'm over a year into this stretch and I don't think I can do it anymore so I have a relaxer planned for this Sunday. I'll wear my hair out for a week (probably in a bun) and then go back to my normal wig routine.


----------



## fifigirl (Jul 15, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I haven't really been taking care of my hair like I usually do. I'm over a year into this stretch and I don't think I can do it anymore so I have a relaxer planned for this Sunday. I'll wear my hair out for a week (probably in a bun) and then go back to my normal wig routine.



One year stretch????? Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2015)

My Nectar Thermique is here. I'm trying to decide if I should prepoo overnight or right before i wash


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 17, 2015)

Hiiiiii,

I haven't been on in a minute but I'm still aiming for MB around December 2015. I been snipping at my ends but they are in great shape now so hopefully Dec for me. My regimen is simply: Bun, taking MSM Power, Collagan and Biotin Pills, Wash and DC once a week. HHG


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 17, 2015)

I need to wash and dc my hair today, but I just don't have the energy...

Maybe once I eat something I'll get some motivation.


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 18, 2015)

tsmith said:


> Hiiiiii,
> 
> I haven't been on in a minute but I'm still aiming for MB around December 2015. I been snipping at my ends but they are in great shape now so hopefully Dec for me. My regimen is simply: Bun, taking MSM Power, Collagan and Biotin Pills, Wash and DC once a week. HHG


What's your growth rate taking the supplements you mentioned?


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey ladies been a bit since last update.

On june 19th I did another texlax post 16 wks relaxer with a mid step protein treatment. This time I used Vitale mild relaxer left on for 5 min. I noticed my hair was nice and strong feeling this time. I did not straighten my hair after so was unable to do a length check. But I plan to continue with my no heat challenge wearing my hair in a wash n go or buns. I noticed simply just wetting my hair and putting castor oil on it keeps it soft and moisturized until my next co wash.

Current regimen I intend to keep until Dec 2015.
Co Wash with Mizani Hydrofuse or Alter Ego Garlic Treatment...plan to try Dermorganics Hair Masque
Weekly Shampoo with Alter Ego Garlic Shampoo
Deep Condition After Shampoo with Mixed Homemade Shea Butter/ Oil Blend (olive/coconut/grapeseed) and Dermorganics Hair Masque
Styles: Buns, Wash n Gos, Flexirod Sets, Twist outs.

Plan to Attempt to have patience and long term transition but never cut relaxed ends off. Don't mind the 2 textures since hair is only texlaxed and not much of a difference.
Oh also continue my Multivitamin and Biotin daily intake, increase water and raw veggies intake. I have noticed a nice growth in last month doing this, might I add I had to cut a good 2in off last month because unfortunately I have a hair drug test that took the sample from the back of my hair in Mid May which left me with uneven length, smh . I just cut to make it even. But looks like it has almost grown back!. Ordering length check shirt now, once received will do  non-straightened length checks until Dec 2015.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 19, 2015)

I had an accidental braidout today. I sectioned my hair in plaits to prepoo and wash, but I fell asleep.  This morning I undid the braids and had a nice fluffy braidout. I ended up wearing it in a bun since I had to work all day


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 21, 2015)

I sprayed my hair with aloe juice then I added safflower oil and Neutrogena silk touch cream (loc method). My hair seemed dry and I didn't know what else to do. I was too tired to wash and dc last night.

Since I got my 8 hours of sleep last night I think I might have the energy to straighten my hair today.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Still on my second set of crotchet braids (week 7) I plan on taking them out sometime next week. I bought some hair online for a sew-in I plan on letting my hair rest for a day or two after taking out the crotchet and do the sew-in. Trying to get to MBL....


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm getting ready to do a scalp massage with my sweet oil blend and later tonight I will shampoo and dc.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 22, 2015)

Back on track as far as taking care of my hair goes. I decided against putting the perm in so I'm still wearing my wigs. I shampooed, conditioned and dc on Sunday but I plan on co-washing tonight and applying castor oil/jojoba oil mix around my hairline.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 23, 2015)

I finally got around to straightening my hair. Those tangles were something... I have to find an easier way to shampoo and detangle.  I've been washing it loose, but that always seems to be a fail. I need to go back to washing in braids


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 23, 2015)

Last night was my son's bday dinner so no wash day. I need to pick up more jojoba oil anyways for my mix between now and saturday night I have to seriously find time to do my hair since I'll be in Texas Sunday


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey ladies. Took me a while to realize the LHCF app no longer works, but I'm still here. Haven't been doing too much to my hair. A lot of twistouts and updos using the PuffCuff. That's about it. Think I'm going to touch-up the purple in my hair and do a length check this weekend. It's so humid I really just want to lay in front of the air conditioner lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 27, 2015)

I picked up a tube of mn and I had no shame. I have growth goals 

I also bought a tangle teaser and a comb attachment for my blow dryer.  My next blowout will be epic. I almost bought a hot air brush too, but I'll wait and see how the comb attachment works first.


----------



## levette (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm late to join this challenge but anyway I'm at apl almost to bra strap hoping to get to full mid back length .
Regimen includes
Gnc hair skin nail vitamins
Wash1-2times a week and air dry either clip hair up or wear half wigs
Exercise at least 3x a week


----------



## morgandenae (Jul 28, 2015)

Bought this at a junk store last night because I heard a story the other day of some guy who could never grow a beard putting some rogaine on his face and growing a full beard practically overnight (I'm a sucker, I know). Have no idea how I'm going to fit this in my regimen  .

Protective styling going well still in my first set of mini twists, on track with scalp massages and inversions, haven't missed a green smoothie, and always been a G at taking my supplements. Need to focus on improving my water intake and lord only knows the last time I drank my bamboo leaf tea


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi @morgandenae your regimen is on point. Are you getting a boost in monthly growth, if so how much?


----------



## leleepop (Jul 29, 2015)

I started b complex vitamins and wheat germ smoothies every morning. lots of water too. I've been cheating on my olive oil with grapeseed oil, it seems to give me good definition in between washes.


----------



## morgandenae (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks @bluenvy I get half an inch a month without the water intake, green smoothies, and inversions. I'm hoping adding those will give me a boost this quarter. I'll let you know if I see an improvement my next length check in September.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 30, 2015)

I had put aside some cash for the water park, but the party got cancelled so I bought a new wig. It's a long layered human blend with a scalp part (silk top I guess). I can wig it for a few weeks while I hit the gym. 

While under the wig I can focus on keeping my hair strong and moisturized. I wonder if it has grown since my trim in May...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2015)

My tangle teaser is great. It saves me so much time. Any other fans out there?


----------



## snoop (Jul 31, 2015)

I started installing mini twists on my hair last Friday I think I will FINALLY finish tonight.  My hair needed a good detangling session, but I hate the webbing near my roots!!!  I feel like by the time I'm done, I'm going to have to start refreshing them.


----------



## leleepop (Jul 31, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My tangle teaser is great. It saves me so much time. Any other fans out there?


I love my tangle teaser too, I just don't say too much because of all the negative reviews. I bought the wet brush too recently, and it works pretty good love to have my options. I make sure to finger comb thoroughly before I use any combs or brushes.


----------



## morgandenae (Jul 31, 2015)

Mini Twists are Bae !   Just took down my first 4 week install and I do not remember the last time I've experienced such little shedding/breakage while detangling. I lost maybe two quarters sized balls and this is AFTER 4 weeks and I ACTUALLY detangled with a wide toothed comb for the first time in forever whaaaatttt changing the game. Side Note: And keep in mine I have thick hair so much so my family had to have an intervention when I decided to go natural, like "is you really ready for this?"

I have to reevaluate my protective style game plan 'cause this where it's at.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 1, 2015)

@morgandenae did you add hair to your twists? I think twists with my hair would be a good protective style, but I'm afraid it won't look good on me.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 1, 2015)

@Prettymetty with my real hair. I'll try to post a pic when I finish my new install tonight. It honestly aint all that cute on me either lol my sister gave it a 6/7 out of 10 (and she my keepitreal) but it's effective which is my main concern right now.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 1, 2015)

Quick shirt change and goofy pic before mini twist install to celebrate being a few days shy of my one year nappiversary !!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 4, 2015)

I had a long weekend so I didn't do anything to my hair besides throwing on a wig cap and my lace wig. I want to dye my unit blue black so that I don't get the urge to color my own hair.

Tomorrow is wash day. I am using Cream of Nature detangling shampoo and Alter Ego as a dc. Then I will undo my braids and detangle/rebraid.


----------



## snoop (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been doing a final rinse of 1 part AVJ to 3 parts water.  I love how my hair feels after!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 4, 2015)

still wearing my wigs decided against getting a perm (for now).  Washing/conditioning my hair while in braids is such a lifesaver I don't know why I ever stopped doing that.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 5, 2015)

Let's see if I can make BSL by year end


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 5, 2015)

I haven't done a lc since my trim in May. I know my hair doesn't grow that fast, but I'm still curious. I will do a pull test after my wash tomorrow


----------



## snoop (Aug 6, 2015)

I can now put my twists in a top knot.  Like actually twist up my hair,  wrap it around itself, then secure it with an elastic!  I curious about doing a length check but am willing to wait until my hair anniversary in October.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 6, 2015)

I probably won't trim my hair anymore for the rest of the year. I don't use heat regularly and my hair stays braided in either a beehive or straight backs so I don't see the point.

Thinking about perming my hair for my bday in sept (lets see if I change my mind again).


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2015)

I didn't feel like washing my hair last night. Instead I chose to binge on Netflix and eat junk food. I'm not proud of that, but it felt good. Today I need to get it together. I have to wash and dc before my shift this evening. My wig braids are too big. I think I'll split each braid in 2. Right now I only have 8...


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2015)

I washed, deep conditioned and rebraided my hair. Detangling was a nightmare as usual. I lost a lot of hair (more than a gumball, less than a golf ball).

Now I have 16 plaits. Next wash day I will undo the plaits before washing.


----------



## fifigirl (Aug 8, 2015)

Bored with my hair...did cornrows myself and wore wigs the whole of last week and yes, i didn't wash my hair....currently deep conditioning with protein reconstructor as i type....think i'm going bun for the whole of this coming week


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 13, 2015)

Haven't done a length check in a while very interested to see where my hair is now since it's pretty much been braided up since my last salon visit and i've been co washing/washing atleast once or twice a week


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm supposed to wash my hair today, but it really depends on how much energy I have at the end of the day. I can't tell if my hair has grown since May. It still looks the same to me, but I won't know for sure until I get a good blowout.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 17, 2015)

I saw a guy today with the most beautiful navy blue hair. I can't wait to do my blue/black rinse


----------



## fifigirl (Aug 18, 2015)

Currently rocking a weave on my hair....praying for God's intercession as i am really lazy with my hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 18, 2015)

Still rocking my jet black kinky curly wig. I get compliments daily, but I'm starting to miss my hair. When I have some extra money I'm going to my Kerastase salon. I've been working too much so I don't have the energy to blowout my hair right now


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 18, 2015)

I have to drop out of this challenge. I'm not even APL yet. I'm pretty sure I can make natural BSL in 2016 so I'll join next year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 18, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I have to drop out of this challenge. I'm not even APL yet. I'm pretty sure I can make natural BSL in 2016 so I'll join next year.


I might not make it myself. I'm still Apl and I'm due for a trim this month. I should go ahead and start the 2016 challenge...


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 19, 2015)

When I pull down my mini twists for length checks 5x a day  it feels like I'm at the same length I was in June. Hopefully my mind is playing tricks on me and I get some fantastic results when I flat iron in a few weeks because lord knows I put in work this quarter.


----------



## fifigirl (Aug 19, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I have to drop out of this challenge. I'm not even APL yet. I'm pretty sure I can make natural BSL in 2016 so I'll join next year.


I don't think you should quit....the aim of the challenge is not to win i.e. get there but to get motivation from each other. We all here have the same goal - to grow our hair, so please don't let your current status deter you


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 19, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> When I pull down my mini twists for length checks 5x a day  it feels like I'm at the same length I was in June. Hopefully my mind is playing tricks on me and I get some fantastic results when I flat iron in a few weeks because lord knows I put in work this quarter.


You know twisted/braided hair has lots of shrinkage.  A loose pull test would be more accurate. I'm sure your hair is growing just fine


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Don't think I'm going to be BSL by Dec. either. I really messed up when I relaxed my hair year before last smh. I'm 10 months post now. Transition hasn't been easy so I've been protective styling. Hopefully I can turn this head of hair around in the next year or so. Oh well. I'm in a sew in right now 1 1/2 wk in so far. I'm enjoying it. I plan to have it washed next weekend and maybe wear my hair curly then.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 19, 2015)

I had a set back on Sunday when I relaxed. I didn't detangle my hair properly so when I got in the shower to rinse everything started to tangle/matt up. I'm still slightly past APL but I was super upset in the shower about the whole situation.

Oh well.

I'm not going to give up since I'm pretty sure I'll be full BSL by December. Also using the green magic my edges filled in very nicely (no more bald areas) so I plan to go ahead and order another jar and apply it to my entire head/edges.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 19, 2015)

I have some thin spots on my hairline from postpartum shedding.  Maybe green magic would help. 

Is it liquid based or cream based @ClassyJSP? I wear my hair straight occasionally so I need something light


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 19, 2015)

It's a cream based but I apply mine very lightly I think it will be fine with straight hair.


----------



## snoop (Aug 19, 2015)

I trimmed 1/2" off of my mini twists. Will try to do the same at the end of the year.  I have to check but I may have had them in for over a month already.  I'm going to try combine them and leave them for a couple of weeks then combine those until I get big twists then start again.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 20, 2015)

Got lazy with washing my hair and gone 2 weeks. Now it's washed, dc, moisturized and in a bun.
Thinking about going to the salon for maintaining, it's getting long which equals more time spent on it. 
I did a pull test and it appears to be growing. 
Sorry some are experiencing set backs. Hope you nip away whatever that cause it  and  back on track to healthy  growth


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 21, 2015)

I was going to put off wash day because of my hectic schedule,  but I think I should at least cowash. Sunday after work I will prepoo with Loreal Damage Erasing balm then cowash it out with Vo5 clarifying conditioner. 

Nothing gives my hair slip like vo5! My moisture/seal game hss been on point and I don't see breakage except for on wash days (detangling and shedding).


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 21, 2015)

I was so anxious to reach length milestones when I went natural that I would tilt my head a bit or bend my neck... I was only cheating myself though. Now that I am doing length checks the right way things are taking forever.  

I'm definitely full Apl and possibly Bsb. Bsl however is still a ways away. It will take at least until December to honestly get there.


----------



## snoop (Aug 21, 2015)

So i think it's going to take me just as long to take down these twists as it did to install them. It seems as though they started locking.  I'm so silly because i should have known this would happen.  They look so good still.   

Fool me twice...


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 21, 2015)

Currently wearing a half wig with just a little bit of my hair left out around my hair line. Plan on Washing and deep conditioning and going right back to my wig routine. I just won't stretch my relaxers as long as I did last time.


----------



## snoop (Aug 21, 2015)

So I'm half way done re-twisting my hair.  My hair wasn't loc'ed after all.  I guess just the very back twists are.  My hair is soo soft.  I've never felt it like that before.  Hoping to finish tomorrow night so I can wash on Sunday.


----------



## iLurk (Aug 24, 2015)

i find that i have the funniest shrinkage.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 24, 2015)

@iLurk are you wigging it right now?


----------



## snoop (Aug 24, 2015)

Finished detangling and retwisting last night.  I'm going to try to clay wash this morning and if necessary retwist this evening.  

Because my hair likes to mat at the roots and these twists are bigger,  I'll have to finger detangle a little more often. 

That said my shedding after 5.5 weeks want too bad.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Aug 24, 2015)

My recent unofficial length check had me about 1/2" from BSL. Forgot to snap a photo!  I'm claiming bsl stretched by Dec 31st in the name of Jesus! Lol. I'm sure I'll reach it before then but I want to be sitting in it comfortably before I accept that badge once more!


----------



## divaorleans (Aug 24, 2015)

I haven't been on in quite a while. I was preggo when I started the challenge and stopped focusing on my hair because the pregnancy just got so rough. I'll probably straighten to do a length check either today or tomorrow. I'm so afraid at all the possible breakage I may have because I was EXTREMELY anemic the entire pregnancy. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I haven't gone bald lol.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 24, 2015)

My hair grows so uneven the left side is doing well meanwhile the right side is meh


----------



## iLurk (Aug 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @iLurk are you wigging it right now?


 yea although i am trying to wear my hair out now since its less humid outside.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 24, 2015)

Nothing seens to be working for my hair anymore and wash days are painful/frustrating. I think it's time to clarify. I do use cones so maybe I have buildup


----------



## snoop (Aug 24, 2015)

My water only washing experiment got out of control and now I think I've been making too much sebum.  I shampooed last week, but it didn't really help.  Today I did a clay wash and let it sit for a few hours before washing it out, applying conditioner and doing an aloe rinse.  Right now it feels like I was able to remove most of it.  (I wouldn't want _all_ of it to be removed.)  Refreshed my twists.  I'll just rinse my hair a couple of times this week then do a clay wash on the weekend.  My hair still feels really soft.

I'm hoping to pick up a protein treatment soon because I think my hair needs it.  I feel like it's breaking a little too easily when I detangle.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 26, 2015)

I bought a bottle of Suave daily clarifying shampoo from Target today. I might wash my hair this evening after I workout. 

I decided to keep wigging it until the end of next month.  I will straighten and trim during the Fall Equinox


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 26, 2015)

There is a new Dominican salon around the corner from my house. I stopped by to check it out. There wasn't a single customer in there, but the owner was nice. I'll be going there to purchase my Dominican products from now on. I want some Crece Pelo leave in, but I have exceeded my hair budget this month


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 26, 2015)

Got my order from Protein World a few days ago. Ordered the Slender Blend meal replacement smoothie in Chocolate, mainly to lose 10-15 pounds but I'm hoping to get some hair growth improvement as well


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 27, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Got my order from Protein World a few days ago. Ordered the Slender Blend meal replacement smoothie in Chocolate, mainly to lose 10-15 pounds but I'm hoping to get some hair growth improvement as well


How many grams of protein per shake? I need to lose 15lbs too  I bet I reach my hair growth goal before I reach my weight goal


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> How many grams of protein per shake? I need to lose 15lbs too  I bet I reach my hair growth goal before I reach my weight goal



Its 29g per serving and it actually is as good as everyone has been putting out. I have never ENJOYED a protein shake . I think I'm opposite I can lose weight pretty easy ... but dis hur doe


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2015)

I sprayed my ends with aloe juice and added coconut oil as a prepoo. I'm under a baggy until I wash my hair.


----------



## iLurk (Aug 29, 2015)

Well ladies I think I'm optimistic about my hair again. I was in denial when my komaza report stated my growth rate was about an inch per month but now I'm starting to believe

I'm still not that good at straightening my own hair so the results aren't that silky but here's some progress pics

Taken at the beginning of July






Taken today






At this rate I should be bsl by october

the numbers kinda fuzzy in the pics but in the 1st one I'm around the #2 line the 2nd pic is close to the 4


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 29, 2015)

^^Wow you get an inch a month! That's amazing, happy for you.
It's longer and thicker.
What are you doing so that it retains your growth?


----------



## iLurk (Aug 29, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> ^^Wow you get an inch a month! That's amazing, happy for you.
> It's longer and thicker.
> What are you doing so that it retains your growth?




Ive been following my komaza recommendations. I think whats helped me the most is using more protein. All the products I use now are protein based except for 1 and i use it only once a month. Also stopped using oils except for coconut and thats only for prepoo purposes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 30, 2015)

I finally got around to washing my hair. I lathered twice with Suave Daily clarifying shampoo.  Then I conditioned with Loreal Damage Erasing balm.  My hair felt stronger afterwards and much easier to detangle.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Ive been following my komaza recommendations. I think whats helped me the most is using more protein. All the products I use now are protein based except for 1 and i use it only once a month. Also stopped using oils except for coconut and thats only for prepoo purposes.


Did they recommend to stop using like? If so, why?


----------



## snoop (Sep 2, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Ive been following my komaza recommendations. I think whats helped me the most is using more protein. All the products I use now are protein based except for 1 and i use it only once a month. Also stopped using oils except for coconut and thats only for prepoo purposes.



Are you using any of their products?  If so,  which one(s)?


----------



## iLurk (Sep 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did they recommend to stop using like? If so, why?




Did you mean oil? When I told Jen about my sealing method with oil she told me that I was actually sealing moisture out of my hair. I just use a dab of lotion now to seal whenever I do.



snoop said:


> Are you using any of their products?  If so,  which one(s)?



yep i use their coconut damage control serum, protein strengthener and pona scalp treatment. love all three.


----------



## snoop (Sep 3, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Did you mean oil? When I told Jen about my sealing method with oil she told me that I was actually sealing moisture out of my hair. I just use a dab of lotion now to seal whenever I do.
> 
> yep i use their coconut damage control serum, protein strengthener and pona scalp treatment. love all three.



So basically you are doing LC (liquid, cream?)


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 3, 2015)

My hair still feels pretty nice. I have been moisturizing daily, but I haven't sealed since I washed it Sunday. 

Next wash day I want to do my blue rinse. I might get the spray in color just incase my hair isn't vibrant enough


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 3, 2015)

How does Komaza determine growth rate? That alone is worth the money imo. I need that analysis like yesterday!


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> How does Komaza determine growth rate? That alone is worth the money imo. I need that analysis like yesterday!



Yass I was thinking the same thing ! Like let me get these coins together they telling you alladat. I've been subscribed with them for a while waiting for anty kinda sale  but they aint acting right


----------



## iLurk (Sep 3, 2015)

snoop said:


> So basically you are doing LC (liquid, cream?)




i guess if thats what its called. i'm not familiar with all these methods


Prettymetty said:


> How does Komaza determine growth rate? That alone is worth the money imo. I need that analysis like yesterday!



when i sent my samples in i was already about 6 months into a stretch. at the bottom of the report she included the amount of new growth which was 5-6 inches


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Did you mean oil? When I told Jen about my sealing method with oil she told me that I was actually sealing moisture out of my hair. I just use a dab of lotion now to seal whenever I do.
> 
> 
> 
> yep i use their coconut damage control serum, protein strengthener and pona scalp treatment. love all three.


Thanks. Yes I meant oil. Not sure how that turned into like.


----------



## fifigirl (Sep 3, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Well ladies I think I'm optimistic about my hair again. I was in denial when my komaza report stated my growth rate was about an inch per month but now I'm starting to believe
> 
> I'm still not that good at straightening my own hair so the results aren't that silky but here's some progress pics
> 
> ...



I have almost fainted....your hair grows pretty fast


----------



## fifigirl (Sep 3, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Ive been following my komaza recommendations. I think whats helped me the most is using more protein. All the products I use now are protein based except for 1 and i use it only once a month. Also stopped using oils except for coconut and thats only for prepoo purposes.



Interesting.....how do you moisturise your hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 3, 2015)

I guess since I'm natural they have to measure by my haircolor (roots). I haven't did permanent color since November 2013 and I have 5-6 inches of natural roots. Maybe more in some places.  That's 1/4 inch per month


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 3, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Yass I was thinking the same thing ! Like let me get these coins together they telling you alladat. I've been subscribed with them for a while waiting for anty kinda sale  but they aint acting right


The price is the only thing holding me back. I might just do my own analysis in a science lab with a microscope.  I know what a healthy strand and bulb should look like.

My growth rate used to be faster, but pregnancies, age, hormones etc. has changed things.  I notice that my bulbs are getting smaller too. Almost invisible.  They call that diminished roots I think. Sigh. I am already taking garlic to combat shedding and my hair vitamin has msm.


----------



## snoop (Sep 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> The price is the only thing holding me back. I might just do my own analysis in a science lab with a microscope.  I know what a healthy strand and bulb should look like.
> 
> My growth rate used to be faster, but pregnancies, age, hormones etc. has changed things.  I notice that my bulbs are getting smaller too. Almost invisible.  They call that diminished roots I think. Sigh. I am already taking garlic to combat shedding and my hair vitamin has msm.



Mine showed up as diminishing as well.  I've been doing back to back pregnancies so I hope that is just a sign of a natural hormonal cycle.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 3, 2015)

snoop said:


> Mine showed up as diminishing as well.  I've been doing back to back pregnancies so I hope that is just a sign of a natural hormonal cycle.


Me too with the back to back pregnancies. I had my babies in 08, 09, 12 and 13. Basically 4 in 5 years...


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 4, 2015)

Took down my mini twists yesterday and washed and blow dried my hair this morning. Will either flat iron and give myself a deep trim in the morning or after work and update. I can tell my hair has grown somewhat cause my blow out got that streeetch 

In other news I have decided to stop stressing over length so much. I have a decent regi that I've been able to stick to and more hair products to last me til 2017 I'ma let it do what it do. I need a new obsession.. maybe skin or getting these eyebrows on fleek


----------



## iLurk (Sep 4, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> Interesting.....how do you moisturise your hair



i find that i don't have to moisturise that much anymore but when i do i dampen my hair a tiny bit with water and then use the damage control serum which is a protein based moisturiser. i don't always seal afterwards either.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 4, 2015)

I ordered 2 new wigs today with one of the Visa gift cards I won from work. I'll post pics when they arrive


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 5, 2015)

Here is my September update  . This is a side by side from June and today. I ended up taking a 1/2 inch to an inch off and it already looks much better  (in person at least) Still was able to kinda sorta keep my goal of reaching the 10 line just barely with the trim . So I'm content 

 

Also someone asked was this my real hair today . First time since going natural Now to get weave checked ...


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 5, 2015)

Beautiful hair @morgandenae! Your hair grows pretty fast


----------



## snoop (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm working on a new regi for when my Komaza order arrives.  I can't wait to try their stuff. 

@iLurk Do you DC after using their protein.  I'm pretty sure they told me that I didn't have to but I wanted to confirm with someone who is already using it.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Beautiful hair @morgandenae! Your hair grows pretty fast



Thanks so much @Prettymetty  I put enough work in


----------



## iLurk (Sep 5, 2015)

i just realized i said i used pona scalp treatment my bad i meant the bountiful mane serum. i keep getting those 2 mixed up



snoop said:


> I'm working on a new regi for when my Komaza order arrives.  I can't wait to try their stuff.
> 
> @iLurk Do you DC after using their protein.  I'm pretty sure they told me that I didn't have to but I wanted to confirm with someone who is already using it.



Nah I only dc about 1 time a month so I use the protein only most of the times i wash.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 6, 2015)

I had a 14 hour shift so I didn't invert or moisturize today. I did do a much needed scalp massage. Now I'm bout to pass out.  I'm exhausted


----------



## snoop (Sep 6, 2015)

Took down my medium twists last night.  Going to wash this morning then try African threading to stretch my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm looking forward to my blowout in a couple weeks. I've been wigging it for months now and I miss my straight hair


----------



## snoop (Sep 7, 2015)

Well the hair threading came out alright but it revealed just how ragged my ends are.  I want to trim but not too much since I'd rather get one after straightening with heat (flay iron/press).

My hair felt good until I tried to run a comb through it to get rid of the parts.  My ends were a show stopper.  Not sure how others do it without ripping out their hair.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 8, 2015)

I took my sew in out last weekend. The hair was acting the fool. So I just had my hair dresser take out the hair and I bought a wig to wear. I washed and DC'ed my hair yesterday in the same braids my hair has been in with the sew in. I plan to keep them in and wear my wig until my 8wk mark which is around the first weekend in October.


----------



## gemruby41 (Sep 8, 2015)

iLurk said:


> i just realized i said i used pona scalp treatment my bad i meant the bountiful mane serum. i keep getting those 2 mixed up
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I only dc about 1 time a month so I use the protein only most of the times i wash.


 @iLurk Since you only dc 1 time per month, do you only shampoo and use a rinse out conditioner on the other weeks?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 9, 2015)

I applied my mn/aloe growth mix and moisturized my ends with Sleek & shine cream. My scalp feels tingly


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 11, 2015)

It rained all night and it doesn't look like it will stop anytime soon. Thank goodness for wigs. I would be pissed if my hair was straight right now


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 13, 2015)

I have to be honest in saying that I have been M.I.A in also neglecting my hair. A lot of things are going on within the last month to where I can't put the time and effort into my hair abandoning my regimen. So, I've started co-washing every 3 days and just applying leave-in conditioner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 14, 2015)

I was supposed to wash my hair and apply a blue rinse,  but dh ended up taking me to the beach for our half anniversary.  I had a good time...

I will do my rinse either tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I was supposed to wash my hair and apply a blue rinse,  but dh ended up taking me to the beach for our half anniversary.  I had a good time...
> 
> I will do my rinse either tomorrow or Tuesday


What's a blue rinse?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm doing Manic Panic semipermanent color in midnight blue. It'll look black indoors and navy blue outdoors


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 14, 2015)

Pretty


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2015)

I exfoliated  my scalp today with Ion scalp therapy. Then I clarified and did a dc with Keracare Humecto.  My scalp feels great, my hair is soft,  but there is still some of the scalp scrub in my hair. Next time I will just exfoliate with salt so it can dissolve completely


----------



## ClassyJSP (Sep 15, 2015)

I have been neglecting my hair lately and on top of that my problem area on my hair line has gotten worse ( I also stopped applying green magic).. i'm not sure if I should take a break from my wigs and wear a braid out or what...


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 17, 2015)

I used peppermint oil on my scalp for the first time in years. I am in love with the cool tingle. I wonder if it's safe to use peppermint oil a few times a week...


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 17, 2015)

@Prettymetty I used to add some drops of peppermint oil to my Grapeseed and jojoba oil mix. I used this a few times a week back when I started my hair journey. I need to go back to this, my hair was always on point and grew in nice and healthy.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Sep 17, 2015)

I need to pick up a few more oils I ran out of jojoba oil but I think that would be great on my scalp since I can't seem to leave my wigs alone


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 19, 2015)

Maybe it's just a placebo effect,  but I think the peppermint oil/mn/aloe juice is helping to stimulate my scalp. I will do a lc after my blowout and trim. Then I will do another lc after a month to see if anything changes.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm with you @Prettymetty 
I will trim tomorrow during Fall Equinox. And see where it's at a month from than. I will include pics.
Been meaning to restock my oils. Definitely do that this weekend, and try new ones. Meanwhile I washed, conditioned, moisturized and seal. My hair is up in a fluffy ponytail


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 20, 2015)

Just poking my head in here. Not sure if I belong just yet


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 20, 2015)

@Adiatasha you have a lot of hair girl! That isn't even fully stretched and it looks Bsl


----------



## snoop (Sep 22, 2015)

Putting my hair back in mini twists. Larger twists are fast buy look less "finished" when I do them.  Will keep them in for about 2 weeks. 

I also stated using Komaza Care Bountiful Mane serum.   We'll see what the shedding situation is like in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Sep 22, 2015)

Plan on getting my hair braided in a beehive again. It was super easy to wash/airdry and put oils on my scalp that way.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2015)

I washed my hair before work this morning with Suave clarifying shampoo and I let it airdry in braids under a wig while I was at work. I didn't condition afterwards, because the directions on my color bottle says my hair should be clean and dry. Once fully dry I will do my Shocking Blue Manic Panic rinse. I must say my naked hair feels great. It is very soft and smooth.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 23, 2015)

I trimmed my hair. Not bad for a self trim. Still in Bsl territory


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 23, 2015)

Your ends look good @bluenvy!  How much did you trim?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Sep 23, 2015)

I want to dye my hair black so bad .. I got a perm last month so it should be safe now.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Your ends look good @bluenvy!  How much did you trim?


Thanks. I took off in inch and close to inch and a half in some spots.


----------



## snoop (Sep 23, 2015)

I finished installing my twists.  I'm going to try to get some pics.


----------



## snoop (Sep 23, 2015)

snoop said:


> I finished installing my twists.  I'm going to try to get some pics.



So these are two strand twists on my own hair.  They're not the neatest since I don't use a comb to part or detangle my hair, but they do the job!  During the day, I'll two strand twist them into a bun to keep the ends off of my shoulders or wear a satin scarf if I'm at home.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice job @snoop. Wow at all the shrinkage!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2015)

snoop said:


> So these are two strand twists on my own hair.  They're not the neatest since I don't use a comb to part or detangle my hair, but they do the job!  During the day, I'll two strand twist them into a bun to keep the ends off of my shoulders or wear a satin scarf if I'm at home.


Nice job


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 25, 2015)

OT but @snoop your skin looks so smooth and even! What do you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 25, 2015)

I trimmed my ends on the 23rd based on the calendar @Prettymetty posted bc of ssks and feeling a bit rough. Gonna start back wearing wigs so I can keep my hands out of my hair and retain all the length I can.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 26, 2015)

Checking in...
Been co-washing every 2-3 days. Been lazy with not doing the LCO method. Instead just co-washing with any conditioner on hand, don't wash all out, comb through, apply MAYBE some leave-in or regular conditioner & make 12-15 loose braids.
I've notice less shedding even though I'm being lazy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 27, 2015)

I will wear a braidout bun to work tomorrow.  After work I'm going straight to the salon. I'm looking forward to seeing how much my hair has grown


----------



## snoop (Sep 27, 2015)

I used the Komaza protein strengthener today.  This was my first protein treatment using a commercial product since I bc'd.  I'm not sure what to think.  My hair feels so light. Like there is no weight to it.  Isn't the opposite supposed to happen?   I'll have to weigh in next time when I take my twists out and do it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm under the dryer at the salon bored outta my mind!  I just wanna go home


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2015)

My hair feels great. The rollerset process was rough, but she was very gentle with the blowout. Most of my blue color rinsed out, but there is still a dark blue tint.

I trimmed my ends today since it is a thickening day. I took off between 1/2 inch to an inch. I am still a sneeze away from Bsl.

My next trim will be during the Winter Solstice in December.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 30, 2015)

Here is a random length check. We only have 3 more months this year. I'm not sure if I will cross the finish line by December,  but It'll be fun trying!


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 1, 2015)

Our hair looks the same length @Prettymetty I believe we both will make it


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 1, 2015)

Going to co-wash before bed, braid up hair, apply castor oil concoction to scalp with massage, & take my B-Complex & Folic Acid vitamins.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 1, 2015)

Just finished Day 1 of Inversion Method with coconut oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 2, 2015)

I was too heavy handed with my liquid gold oil 2 days ago. Today I only plan to use a few drops in each section.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 4, 2015)

Been neglecting my hair due to a ridiculously busy schedule and paid the price for it this wash day. 

Tanglely, brittle, hot mess. Never again.

How do people say their hair grew fastest when they did NOTHING to it??? Lesson learned Morgan lesson learned ...


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 5, 2015)

@morgandenae did you prepoo? When hair is a hot mess do that. ..it helps melt tangles.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 5, 2015)

I think in another month I will be dropping out of this challenge. I'm thinking about cutting my hair into a tapered cut. I grew out enough natural hair over the past year to have a nice length. I need a change.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Oct 5, 2015)

The left side of my hair is growing at a nice rate the right side is a whole different story. I'm going to give my hair a week break from my wigs and then possibly get braids for the winter.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 5, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @morgandenae did you prepoo? When hair is a hot mess do that. ..it helps melt tangles.



Yes ma'am before every shampoo. I even did an overnight cause I knew my current situation. Didn't help that I neglected it in a wash n go state either i was playing with fire.

I was due for my hard protein so that subsided the breakage (ends forever raggedy) but now its dry as a door nob, will add a cowash in during the week til it feels and looks normal again. Crazy how just two weeks can jack me up but I'm still in my learning stage.


----------



## fifigirl (Oct 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Here is a random length check. We only have 3 more months this year. I'm not sure if I will cross the finish line by December,  but It'll be fun trying!


Ur hair is looking full and thick! That's the important part!

I'm still on my hair game just not been on LHCF in a while......i'm 13 weks post relaxer and aiming to stretch for as long as i can manage. Want to do braids but i'm thinking i should wait till i have done my inversions for the month.....though the thought of anyone putting their hands in my hair is just not welcoming. I may just forget about it, but i am really bored with bunning. Treated my hair with Paltas BKC yesterday....i went to the store and bumped into some, and got 2 bottles. i have always wanted to try it as i recall reading a thread a while back on hair growth from it, so started last night. I think i like it but will decide after 4-5 treatments


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 6, 2015)

Been maintaining a two week flat iron. I moisturize and sealed ends every 3-4days. Depending how I feel at night, I either wrap it and spay a little oil sheen or high bun it up using hair pins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 9, 2015)

My blowout is almost 2 weeks old. It still looks great so I can probably make it last another week.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 9, 2015)

Made my appointment to cut my hair into a long tapered cut and colored for next Friday!!! I can't wait to get my natural hair back!!!!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Oct 9, 2015)

I think I'm going to make it to BSL by the end of DEC!! I was surprised by my length last night after washing/conditioning.


----------



## snoop (Oct 10, 2015)

I finished taking down my mini twists.  it's 1.30am.  I need some sleep. 

Going to wash and do a protein treatment tomorrow.  I'm still undecided as to how how styling my hair for Thanksgiving dinner this weekend.


----------



## snoop (Oct 11, 2015)

snoop said:


> I used the Komaza protein strengthener today.  This was my first protein treatment using a commercial product since I bc'd.  I'm not sure what to think.  My hair feels so light. Like there is no weight to it.  Isn't the opposite supposed to happen?   I'll have to weigh in next time when I take my twists out and do it.



So I used the protein strengthener yesterday on loose hair and I definitely could feel the difference.  My hair felt artificial -- like synthetic hair.  The only thing is that because you're not supposed to bind your hair in any way with the protein in, my ends were a bit tangly after.  It doesn't matter how much I detangle first, if I don't bind it right away then it just gets worse.  I also noticed that I used WAY more of the product when my hair was loose than I did doing them with the twists in.  Perhaps I'll continue doing it with the twists in for every other treatment so that I don't have to worry about that.

In the meantime, removing the shed hair is more tricky now that my hair is longer.  It seems as though part of the reason why I get knots because the hair isn't short enough to get out without wrapping itself on other hair.  I'm going to continue using the Komaza Bountiful Mane Scalp Serum and hope that the shedding slows down.  I can't tell if the amount of shedding that I had yesterday was because I hadn't detangled in a month or because I've got excessive shedding.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 11, 2015)

I just massaged my scalp with liquid gold oil. The smell is growing on me... My scalp feels slightly tingly. My blowout doesn't even look 2 weeks old. I may be able to keep it straight until the end of the month. 

I really want to order the Nioxin scalp exfoliator before I wash my hair again.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 12, 2015)

Still here! Oiling/massaging scalp, back to spoiling my ends. I've been grazing BSL for the longest esp since my trims.
My product and tool game are strong now so I'm really hoping to retain all of my growth before the year end. I might straighten for Christmas or be lazy and do a pull LC..


----------



## ClassyJSP (Oct 13, 2015)

Washed and conditioned my hair last night. Used aussie moist 3 min I forgot how much I use to love that conditioner. blow dried half way and then let my hair air dry in two bantu knots. I haven't flat ironed my hair in a while i'll save that for either thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2015)

My next hair appt is in 2 weeks. I'm going to the Kerastase place to get a moisturizing treatment and blowdry. I'm undecided about whether I should let her flatiron it afterwards. I really just want my roots stretched


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 13, 2015)

Decided to give myself more time to reach MBL. I do NOT want to be that girl claiming WL with two strings and my head tilted back slightly. Not. That. Girl.

Will give myself more time to focus on reaching my hair goals FULLY and with as little effort as possible because I have fallen off yall ! At this point I'm bare minium.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2015)

I am pretty sure I joined this challenge to make MBL by December. I'm pretty sure I didn't make it.  That's ok. I'm upping my protein intake to at least 100grams per day to see if that will assist in any progress. I trimmed off about two inches in the Spring and I already see a little progress. I think my hair has grown/retained that two inches back. I'll be starting a WL challenge again (maybe 2017) soon, so I hope to see a lot of you ladies there.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 14, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Decided to give myself more time to reach MBL. I do NOT want to be that girl claiming WL with two strings and my head tilted back slightly. Not. That. Girl.
> 
> Will give myself more time to focus on reaching my hair goals FULLY and with as little effort as possible because I have fallen off yall ! At this point I'm bare minium.


This is so me! I probably won't even reach Bsl this year. If it's only 2 strands it doesn't count lmao. I'm giving myself another year to reach full Mbl.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 14, 2015)

@Froreal3 I will join that challenge with you. Slow and steady is the way to go. I have to maintain my thickness as I reach each milestone.


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> I am pretty sure I joined this challenge to make MBL by December. I'm pretty sure I didn't make it.  That's ok. I'm upping my protein intake to at least 100grams per day to see if that will assist in any progress. I trimmed off about two inches in the Spring and I already see a little progress. I think my hair has grown/retained that two inches back. I'll be starting a WL challenge again (maybe 2017) soon, so I hope to see a lot of you ladies there.


Hey lady  @Froreal3  - here is a protein calculator to help you determine protein intake.    I purchased this protein supplement last month.  HTH


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2015)

@ilong I don't see the link ^^^


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2015)

@Froreal3 - I edited and fixed hyperlink.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been seeing broken strands of hair on the floor (various lengths) for about a week. My blowout is 2 and a half weeks old. I think it could be dryness from sulfur oil or maybe it's just time to wash and dc my hair. I just moisturized the length of my hair with aloe juice and I'm wearing a full head baggy for an hour. I'm not worried about reversion. I just want the breakage to stop.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 15, 2015)

My nape is shorter than the rest of my hair. I'm trying to figure out how to proceed. Braid it and incorporate it into my buns? Rollersets? Wig it over the winter? I'm APL, but my nape is SL. What do you think?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> My nape is shorter than the rest of my hair. I'm trying to figure out how to proceed. Braid it and incorporate it into my buns? Rollersets? Wig it over the winter? I'm APL, but my nape is SL. What do you think?



Rollersets might be too much manipulation. You can bun it up or wig it until your nape catches up. My nape was a lot shorter than the rest of my hair last year, but wigging it and trims every 3 months has helped it (almost) catch up.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been eyeballing a few wigs that look close to my hair, so I think that's probably what I'll do. Originally, I was just going to cut it to shoulder length, but I actually noticed this problem a few months ago and it's gotten better with TLC.


----------



## snoop (Oct 15, 2015)

I water rinsed to hello detangle then installed medium twists last night.   I feel like my shedding has increased.  Maybe it's seasonal?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2015)

I went wig shopping earlier, but the babies were on their worst behavior. I will have to go again without them. I saw a few nice lace wigs and one really cute full wig with Remy hair.

Once I start wigging it again I can get back in the gym. I have gained like 7lbs


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 15, 2015)

All of the cute wigs I'm seeing online are sold out in the color (2) I want! I'll have to be on the lookout for when they restock.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2015)

I went to a different bss and I got a cute ombre bob wig with side bangs. It's a human hair blend (whatever that means) so I hope it lasts at least a month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 16, 2015)

I used liquid gold oil on my scalp yesterday and today. I think it's time to shampoo my hair. My blowout is almost 3 weeks old and my roots are pretty thick with growth and or reversion. 

My sis wants me to visit her this evening and she lives across town. I might not feel up to it after that drive. Sigh


----------



## LuciaAbigail (Oct 19, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Decided to give myself more time to reach MBL. I do NOT want to be that girl claiming WL with two strings and my head tilted back slightly. Not. That. Girl.
> 
> Will give myself more time to focus on reaching my hair goals FULLY and with as little effort as possible because I have fallen off yall ! At this point I'm bare minium.



I definitely respect that.  Cheering you on!

In other random thinking out loud...I got a few layers put in.  My hair looks so much fuller and has a lot of great movement.  The no layer thing doesn't work for my hair.  Makes it look thin.

I also recently decided BSL and MBL are 1-2 inches apart on me (top of bra strap vs below bra strap), not the exact same.  I really want a juicy hemline that clearly falls below my brastap (like this), so I have a little ways to go.  Thinking about two 8 week no-heat stretches (natural buns 100%, washing Sunday and cowashing on Wednesday) at the end of this year, and the very start of 2016 to get me there.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 19, 2015)

Yesterday, I wore my own hair out in its curly state without added hair of any kind


----------



## snoop (Oct 25, 2015)

I did another protein treatment yesterday and my shedding is still beastly.  I'm going to try to install mini twists again then forget about my hair for another month.  Hopefully by December it will have stopped.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been faithfully using Liquid Gold 3 times a week for almost a month. I have some new growth,  but I'm not sure how much. Once I wash my hair I can do a damp pull test


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 26, 2015)

Getting back in the game since work should be a little less hectic now 

I was talking with my mom and noticed my nails were a whole lot shorter than usual ... meaning they're not growing as fast ... meaning my hair probably not either (nutrition deficiency) ...

Getting my hair life back together starting......NOW


----------



## ClassyJSP (Oct 26, 2015)

Still PSin with my wigs and pretty much leaving my hair alone. Sticking with the plan to get my hair blown out and flat ironed for Thanksgiving.


----------



## coconifah (Oct 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> This is so me! I probably won't even reach Bsl this year. If it's only 2 strands it doesn't count lmao. I'm giving myself another year to reach full Mbl.


Please tag me if you start another challenge. Im always late


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 27, 2015)

Did my usual wash and dc today, also flat iron to see where I'm at since trim on Fall Equinox last month.
It doesn't look like it grew but my outer edges look fuller. I trimmed on a strengthening day so next time I'll try trimming on the lengthen day. 
Pic on left from last month, other is today


----------



## snoop (Oct 27, 2015)

So this month marked my 4 year HHJ anniversary!  I think I can claim BSL.   This is my length after dusting about 1 inch last month.  I'm a slow grower so I probably won't hit waist length until this time next year, if all goes well.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 27, 2015)

Woohoo you go @snoop  Congrats!
You look more Mbl to me, even more to celebrate


----------



## snoop (Oct 27, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> Woohoo you go @snoop  Congrats!
> You look more Mbl to me, even more to celebrate



I'll claim it!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2015)

Congratulations @snoop!

@bluenvy after all the pp shedding, thicker edges is a dream of mine. Good job. When are you doing your next trim? I want to do it for Winter Solstice


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks @Prettymetty! 
I plan to trim December 16-18. Based on Lunar hair chart, these days are best to lengthen hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^Hmmm maybe I should trim then instead of the Solstice. I try to do thickening or lengthening days


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 29, 2015)

It has been quite some time since I've been on here and there have been plenty ups and downs. My last memorable post was on my birthday about a year ago. I treated myself to a luxurious blow out that had me looking silky smooth.  I loved it, too much in fact.  That one blow out flat iron completely unhindered all reservations I had about straightening my hair with heat.

I proceeded to use heat sporadically in my styling.  My hair does not like heat, I never learn.  I didn't damage my hair but I didn't retain as much as I'd like.

This revelation didn't hit me until 2 months ago.  At the end of August I decided I was going to consistently protective style like I use to, but still use heat to stretch. It wasn't until I saw broken pieces of my dark hair on that bright floor.  The braider was not to blame, I was.

My goal from that moment was to seriously take care of my hair. After seeing a little length I got comfortable.  I haven't hit waist so let me reel it in a little.

My braid take down was great.  My type 2a wife loves to take out my cornrows, and she does so with diligent ease.  Very little shed.  I had a friend box braid them up for the month of October. Yet of course as a length addict I wanted a quick length check.  August was my realization so I wasn't too enthusiastic about that length check. But I figure it's been 2 months, let me take a gander.

After a 1 second debate my little braid was down and I was giving my wife her  phone. I've attached a photo. Nothing serious.  Not many angles. I'll save that for wash day.  But this is my longest layer. My shortest is the front which is APL


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I used peppermint oil on my scalp for the first time in years. I am in love with the cool tingle. I wonder if it's safe to use peppermint oil a few times a week...


I reallllllly love peppermint oil.  Mixed with tea tree and it's life for  scalp.  I've used  several times a week with only good side effects.  I'm late with this I know.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2015)

@bronxsoloist wow at all that hair! 

Peppermint is my favorite essential oil right now. I also use lavender and lemon,  but those don't feel as good on my scalp.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 29, 2015)

Lavender seems more about fragrance and I haven't tried lemon.  Thank you! I'm trekking on like everyone else including yourself


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 1, 2015)

I think my lazy streak is over. I have been avoiding wash day, but I think I will do a scalp precleanse (Silk Elements) and then clarify with Suave shampoo. Afterwards I can try my new Biotera Weightless Shine mask for 3 minutes. Once my hair is partially dry I will rebraid it and call it a night. I am probably going to be wigging it until Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 2, 2015)

My hair is longer in the back than the front. It's like my front was chewed up & chopped. I want to wear my natural hair pressed & flat ironed for the holidays maybe then I can get some of it cut & start figuring out how to get the front to catch up to the back.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2015)

ms.tatiana said:


> My hair is longer in the back than the front. It's like my front was chewed up & chopped. I want to wear my natural hair pressed & flat ironed for the holidays maybe then I can get some of it cut & start figuring out how to get the front to catch up to the back.


It's coming to have different areas grow at different rates and different times. Just by sticking to your regimen your front will likely start its growth phase and start to catch up while your back stays on hold for a bit.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2015)

I finally washed my hair. I did a scalp treatment first and then lathered twice with Suave clarifying poo. I used a lot of Biotera conditioner because my hair felt stripped.  After I towel dried my hair I took my braids down one at a time and detangled to remove shed hair. Next, I put some Sleek and shine cream on each section and rebraided it.

My scalp feels much better and my hair smells nice. I didn't lose a lot of hair detangling so that's a win for me. I think the liquid gold oil is lengthening my growth phase.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow I haven't washed my hair since oct 13th... hopefully I have some time one day this week to wash it I kinda doubt it tho since i'm unpacking and working at a different site the entire week.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 3, 2015)

Another successful wash day.
I took my braids out Oct 30 for Halloween and Rocked the cutest braid out in my My Little Pony costume.

I vowed not to go more than 2 days with it out, and I kept to it thankfully.

My hair was already very oily from some oil saturation I did a few days before, so I opted out of the pre poo and instead sectioned into 3 ,light detangle, with vo5.

The Next day in 2 sections I did an ACV rinse.  ACV + peppermint and T tree oil+ h2o.
After rinsing out I added hot conditioner in 4 sections.   Vo5+ homemade Shea creme mix +clay + h20 + microwave
I let that sit for 5 minutes in 4 braids. Then lightly rinsed out while  in braids. 

I'm hoping that it will only take 1 day to airdry so I can get my usual box braids and go on about my business.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I finally washed my hair. I did a scalp treatment first and then lathered twice with Suave clarifying poo. I used a lot of Biotera conditioner because my hair felt stripped.  After I towel dried my hair I took my braids down one at a time and detangled to remove shed hair. Next, I put some Sleek and shine cream on each section and rebraided it.
> 
> My scalp feels much better and my hair smells nice. I didn't lose a lot of hair detangling so that's a win for me. I think the liquid gold oil is lengthening my growth phase.



What does your scalp treatment consist of, and what is the purpose for yours? 
I did a green rinse on  my scalp, but I  just experimenting.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 3, 2015)

bronxsoloist said:


> What does your scalp treatment consist of, and what is the purpose for yours?
> I did a green rinse on  my scalp, but I  just experimenting.


I used the Silk Elements pre cleanse scalp treatment. It's really messy and sticky. Next time I will make my own with acv


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2015)

I am on day 3 of inversions. I used liquid gold oil today. I alternate with that and mn/peppermint oil. I also oiled my ends with aceite 3 (oil blend with evoo, castor and almond). Now I am wearing a full head baggy underneath a beanie. Between the growth aids and inversion method I should definitely retain an inch by the end of the year. I am still taking my hsn vitamins and doing a very low manipulation regimen.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm getting the itch to cut. I'm looking at my tattered ends and the shorter nape and crown area and thinking, "It might be time for a bob." 

But then I fluff my hair out and realize it's longer than it's ever been before. I'm APL, inching toward BSL, but my nape and the middle part of my hair is SL and it irks me. My hair is rarely down (which may be the problem, actually) so it's not noticeable, but _I know_...


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2015)

I massaged my scalp with liquid gold and wore a baggy for 3 hours.

I'm getting tired of my ombre bob wig. It's time to go wig shopping again.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 11, 2015)

snoop said:


> So this month marked my 4 year HHJ anniversary!  I think I can claim BSL.   This is my length after dusting about 1 inch last month.  I'm a slow grower so I probably won't hit waist length until this time next year, if all goes well.



Congrats dear!!!!!

Congrats also to @bronzesoloist........your hair looks really thick and healthy


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't posted in over a month! Well, let me confess, i cut my hair....was tired of seeing the scraggly relaxed ends and was in love with my texlaxed ends so i sat down on a sunday and took my scissors, scrutinised my ends and snipped about 4 inches off my hair in some areas. I am completely happy with my hair now as it is thicker now, however i need to grow it., so i joined Waist length 2017! Hopefully it will be an easy journey as i understand my hair now! In the mean time just a few pics


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 11, 2015)

Your ends look great @fifigirl. You will probably get a growth spurt from trimming. My hair always takes off right after a trim.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Awww! Thanks @Prettymetty.......i'va already noticed some growth , now that you mentioned it


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 11, 2015)

Is that your way @Prettymetty of telling me to cut my hair? 


Prettymetty said:


> Your ends look great @fifigirl. You will probably get a growth spurt from trimming. My hair always takes off right after a trim.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 11, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> Is that your way @Prettymetty of telling me to cut my hair?


Lol not at all. Please don't cut it. If anything dust your ends on a beneficial trim day (Morrocco Method). I usually only take off 1/2 inch or less.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Lol not at all. Please don't cut it. If anything dust your ends on a beneficial trim day (Morrocco Method). I usually only take off 1/2 inch or less.


I just looked up the Morrocco Method and it looks like the next beneficial day is Dec. 21 or 22. It'll be past time for a relaxer by then, but I'll stretch a little, relax and trim. Thanks for the suggestion and for talking me off the ledge because I was all over Pinterest looking at pictures of bobs.

Update:  I was looking at my hair and thinking about my next relaxer when it dawned on me...I changed relaxers! The last three times or so I used something from Sally's (Silk Elements) instead of ordering Linange online!


----------



## morgandenae (Nov 13, 2015)

Have been alternating between wet buns and goodess twists as a protective style this quarter. Love them because they are quick, easy, and I'm able to get to my hair easily throughout the week PLUS I still feel cute. Anxious to see whether I've retained the same amount of hair without my hardcore protective styling (box braids, faux locs, ect) and my lack of scalp massages, inversions, protein and green smoothies. Will find out on my last flat iron for the year in a few weeks. Fingers crossed for BSL.

Also I've been adding a cowash mid week. My hair has benefited tremendously in terms of moisture. My curls are popping and I get less and less shrinkage. I thought I was 4a/4b but its looking more and more like 4a/3c as my moisture levels improve and it gets longer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm doing a full head baggy with aloe juice, peppermint oil and mn on my scalp. I am going to start measuring my hair with a tape measure once a month to monitor growth/retention. I was going to lighten a few areas, but this seems a little healthier.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm doing a full head baggy with aloe juice, peppermint oil and mn on my scalp. I am going to start measuring my hair with a tape measure once a month to monitor growth/retention. I was going to lighten a few areas, but this seems a little healthier.



Your mix sounds exciting....have you baggied with this before? What proportions are you using?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 15, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> Your mix sounds exciting....have you baggied with this before? What proportions are you using?


I've been using this mix for a couple months. I put 6oz aloe vera juice,  1/2 tube mn and about 15 drops of peppermint oil. It makes my scalp feel so refreshed!  I use this mix twice a week and I use Liquid Gold twice a week. It has to be refrigerated because of the aloe.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I've been using this mix for a couple months. I put 6oz aloe vera juice,  1/2 tube mn and about 15 drops of peppermint oil. It makes my scalp feel so refreshed!  I use this mix twice a week and I use Liquid Gold twice a week. It has to be refrigerated because of the aloe.



Thanks dear! It really sounds so refreshing.....will definitely try this and i have all the ingredients


----------



## ilong (Nov 15, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> I haven't posted in over a month! Well, let me confess, i cut my hair....was tired of seeing the scraggly relaxed ends and was in love with my texlaxed ends so i sat down on a sunday and took my scissors, scrutinised my ends and snipped about 4 inches off my hair in some areas. I am completely happy with my hair now as it is thicker now, however i need to grow it., so i joined Waist length 2017! Hopefully it will be an easy journey as i understand my hair now! In the mean time just a few pics


Your trimmed hair looks great!   Thank you for sharing your pics!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 15, 2015)

I made a discovery about the damage I was doing when twisting my hair.  I was twirling the ends at the end of my twists. I must have been too rough when twisting because the ends were breaking. I guess too much manipulation.  Anyway, I stopped twirling. I started making a loose "knot" at the ends, like a pretzel; emphasis on "loose".


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2015)

@Cattypus I wear twists all the time...not sure if they've done damage. I never twirl, but I do twist to the end. Another member here (@Duchess007) used this technique on her twists and she said her ends were better for it. Can you explain how you do the knot?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 15, 2015)

Why can't my hair just be waist length already  Starting today I am getting my body on point and hopefully as a result my hair thrives too. I'm going to the gym first thing in the morning


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> @Cattypus I wear twists all the time...not sure if they've done damage. I never twirl, but I do twist to the end. Another member here (@Duchess007) used this technique on her twists and she said her ends were better for it. Can you explain how you do the knot?


Its actually the very thing that causes us curlies pain but instead of a single strand, it's the group of strands in the twist. I loop it around once and push the end through. The moisture makes it continue the curl. Once it dries, even before I'm ready to take the twists out, I rub a little super skinny on my finger tips and gently undo the "knots". It works best if your hair is fairly even and I usually rewet the ends with water and whatever styler I'm using before making the knot.  A word of caution-a too tight knot will require a METAL conditioner for removal.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 18, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Why can't my hair just be waist length already  Starting today I am getting my body on point and hopefully as a result my hair thrives too. I'm going to the gym first thing in the morning


Joining you on workouts....what diet and fitness regimen are you following?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 18, 2015)

Lately I seriously can't keep up with washing my hair I know I need to my scalp has been super itchy these past couple of days


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> Joining you on workouts....what diet and fitness regimen are you following?


I count calories on Fatsecret.com and I take Alli to block 25% of the fat calories I eat. My goal is to get 3 workouts a week and 10-15k steps daily. 

I can easily lose 2-3lbs a week doing this if I'm consistent.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2015)

For my weight and height I should eat about 1700 calories a day.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 18, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I count calories on Fatsecret.com and I take Alli to block 25% of the fat calories I eat. My goal is to get 3 workouts a week and 10-15k steps daily.
> 
> I can easily lose 2-3lbs a week doing this if I'm consistent.



where do you buy your alli from?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> where do you buy your alli from?


Usually Cvs or Sam's. It scares me into eating clean lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2015)

I massaged my scalp with liquid gold oil and baggied for a few hours. I used sulfur oil on dd today too. I'm only going to use it on her once a week. 

My scalp is itching a bit, but wash day isn't until Sunday. I just gotta wait it out.


----------



## snoop (Nov 22, 2015)

In Friday night I started taking down my mini twists.  Stayed up until midnight and finished just under half my head.  I was so busted yesterday that I went to sleep _before _the kids last night.  We're going out this morning and so I'm trying to decide if I should get up early to finish or just wrap my head for the day with a nice scarf?

I lovetaking down twists because I realize just how moisturized my hair is.  Let's me know that I've been doing something right even though it may not feel or look it with the twists in.  

I've been using Komaza's protein treatment and on this takedown i can feel the difference in my hair.  My hair does feel stronger and i think the breakage is less. I still get some mechanical damage from finger detangling just because I wash and my twists get a little webbed, but even that seemed reduced. I'm hoping that by next year I will noticed increased retention due to using protein treatments.

Silly question, but when is Black Friday this year? Our Thanksgiving was last month and stores up here have already started with their pre/Black Friday sales so I've not been able to figure it out  (and I'm too lazy to Google it)


----------



## trclemons (Nov 22, 2015)

BF is Friday, November 27th.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Its actually the very thing that causes us curlies pain but instead of a single strand, it's the group of strands in the twist. I loop it around once and push the end through. The moisture makes it continue the curl. Once it dries, even before I'm ready to take the twists out, I rub a little super skinny on my finger tips and gently undo the "knots". It works best if your hair is fairly even and I usually rewet the ends with water and whatever styler I'm using before making the knot.  A word of caution-a too tight knot will require a METAL conditioner for removal.



@Cattypus1 Thanks. I'm going to try this today. So make a little circle at the end of the twist and put the end through. Will this work if I keep my hair in the twists and do not take them out until the next week?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> @Cattypus1 Thanks. I'm going to try this today. So make a little circle at the end of the twist and put the end through. Will this work if I keep my hair in the twists and do not take them out until the next week?


Yes, but I wouldn't leave the loop in for that long. I usually take the loop out once it's dry but I leave the twists. Don't pull the loop too tight either, just enough so that it stays until dry.  Good luck, let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 22, 2015)

I washed my hair this morning with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo and used Kerastase Fondant Nutri Thermique. Once it's fully dry I can detangle and braid it back up.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 23, 2015)

@Prettymetty I'm with you. I gotta get this fitness thing right! I have been wanting a proper stepper (step aerobics) for a long time but I couldn't see laying out $80+ for it.  I just so happen to pop in Goodwill on Friday and they had a nearly new TransFirmer stepper from The Firm, exactly the one I wanted with both pieces, for $10! I got online and the cheapest it's still selling for used is $70! Jackpot!

I found the starter, beginner, intermediate, and advanced rotation calendars online, and YT has one of the full CDs posted that came with it. Amazon has the other 2 CDs for $4 each. I'm ready!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 25, 2015)

Ladies should I straighten and trim on the 16th of December (lengthening day) or 21st during the Winter Solstice (root work)?

If I do it on the 16th I will be able to straighten again on Dec 30th in time for length checks.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies should I straighten and trim on the 16th of December (lengthening day) or 21st during the Winter Solstice (root work)?
> 
> If I do it on the 16th I will be able to straighten again on Dec 30th in time for length checks.



I say go for the 16th.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks! I think I will wear my hair straight for a few months after my trim. I'm getting tired of wigs


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 27, 2015)

If I am not Bsl after my trim next month I will start a 2016 challenge (bsl/mbl).

I'm pretty confident that I will at least be touching the top. *fingers crossed*


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 28, 2015)

@Prettymetty please tag me when you start the challenge.

I've realized the hair I usually pull on for a length check grows the fastest and the rest plays catch up. For the longest I thought only one section of my hair had good growth lol. Now I know I need more time once I've hit a certain length to allow time for the hemline to follow.

Took a couple pull LC pics but I can seem to load them  
I'll try again before the year is up.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 28, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> Congrats dear!!!!!
> 
> Congrats also to @bronzesoloist........your hair looks really thick and healthy


OMG I'm assuming you mean me. Damn you auto correct.  Thanks love.  
Your hair is looking lovely as well. Thick  full and healthy.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 28, 2015)

So glad I took a break from my wigs for these box braids.. literally the easiest style.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 29, 2015)

I washed my hair this morning with Cream of Nature shampoo and used Loreal Damage Erasing balm afterwards. Now that my hair is fully dried I can detangle, moisturize and rebraid.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 1, 2015)

I just inverted with liquid gold oil. This is day 1 of 7


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 2, 2015)

having braids in my hair right now has been a life saver.. I plan on taking these jumbo box braids out on dec 31st to do a length check.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2015)

I might as well massage and invert while I have some free time (day 2). I'm using mn/peppermint oil on my scalp today


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm finally getting my hair braided on Wed! 

So tired of trying ways to flat twist my hair as flat as possible under my wigs. The longest I kept them in was 3 weeks but I want to not manipulate my hair for at least 6-7 wks, maybe more. 

Looking forward to being really hair lazy


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 4, 2015)

Had a great wash and dc session tonight. My hair is secure with hair pins, in a high moisturize and sealed bun.


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is my 2015 final flat iron results. The first pic is Dec 2014 and the next Dec 2015 (today) so 1 year results!!! I don't even feel comfortable claiming BSL but thank god for growth ! And I am excited for next years challenges !


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome growth @morgandenae!


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you !! @Prettymetty


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Here is my 2015 final flat iron results. The first pic is Dec 2014 and the next Dec 2015 (today) so 1 year results!!! I don't even feel comfortable claiming BSL but thank god for growth ! And I am excited for next years challenges !
> 
> View attachment 344643 View attachment 344645


That's some great retention. Congratulations.


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That's some great retention. Congratulations.



Thanks !


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 6, 2015)

Trying to get to full BSL with the MHM method


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 6, 2015)

Your curls are popping @Adiatasha!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2015)

I colored my hair blue/black again with Manic Panic shocking blue. This time I applied it to unwashed hair and wore a baggy and a beanie for 8 hours.  I rinsed it and shampood my hair with cream of nature then used the Garnier Nutrisse after color treatment. 

Now I'm letting my hair airdry. I will redo my celies tomorrow.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 9, 2015)

Blowout!


----------



## snoop (Dec 10, 2015)

After seeing all of these wonderful blowouts I remembered that I wanted to straighten my hair this month.  I'm not feeling it right now (mostly fear of having a set back since I'd be doing it at home).  I think I'll try next year.  Or I'll try another technique to fake it if I have time. 

I've been combining my medium twists into big twists.  I'm having company over this weekend so I might move wash day to tomorrow then try a chunky twist out.

I've noticed that I've had less breakage.  I'm wondering what my hair would have been like if I had started protein treatments years ago.  I'll know by next year whether or not I'm a slow grower or if I've just been consistent with my level of breakage.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2015)

I am so looking forward to my end of year blowout and trim. I wonder if my hair has grown since my September trim... 

We'll see next week!


----------



## snoop (Dec 13, 2015)

My hair is in dire need of a deep detangling and a trim.  I was going to wait until next weekend to do it but I think that since I got most of the chores done this weekend and will have time then I'll just do it today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm going hard with the growth aides this week. Once I straighten my hair next week I have to slow down with the liquid gold oil and mn. Reverted roots are not a good look for me. I might do once a week instead of 3-4 times a week.


----------



## snoop (Dec 14, 2015)

snoop said:


> After seeing all of these wonderful blowouts I remembered that I wanted to straighten my hair this month.  I'm not feeling it right now (mostly fear of having a set back since I'd be doing it at home).  I think I'll try next year.  Or I'll try another technique to fake it if I have time.
> 
> I've been combining my medium twists into big twists.  I'm having company over this weekend so I might move wash day to tomorrow then try a chunky twist out.
> 
> I've noticed that I've had less breakage.  I'm wondering what my hair would have been like if I had started protein treatments years ago.  I'll know by next year whether or not I'm a slow grower or if I've just been consistent with my level of breakage.



So yesterday I tried something a little different.  I coated my hair with LOTS of conditioner without wetting it first.  Covered it with a plastic cap and let it sit for about 40 minutes.  I got my spray bottle of water and conditioner and my combs and detangled in front of the TV.  It was sooo easy!  I saved a LOT of water by not being in the shower and I barely had to use the spray bottle.  I'll definitely detangle this way again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm under the dryer with Kerastase Maskeratine (mask). I really hope my hair responds well to this treatment. I am going to flatiron my hair this evening once it airdries.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2015)

I flatironed my hair with one pass on 300 degrees. Then I trimmed 1/4-1/2 inch all over. It looks more like a blowout, but I am proud of myself for having the patience to do it tonight.


----------



## Daina (Dec 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I flatironed my hair with one pass on 300 degrees. Then I trimmed 1/4-1/2 inch all over. It looks more like a blowout, but I am proud of myself for having the patience to do it tonight.


Your hair looks so thick and full, really pretty!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2015)

Daina said:


> Your hair looks so thick and full, really pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## Daina (Dec 17, 2015)

@Prettymetty is there going to be a new challenge for BSL/MBL for 2016 or should I just join this one?

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2015)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty is there going to be a new challenge for BSL/MBL for 2016 or should I just join this one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dana


I am starting a 2016 challenge probably tomorrow.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 18, 2015)

@Prettymetty your hair looks bsl? It definitely meets your bra straps.  
You grew that hair back in no time. 
It's thick and looks great!

For me I was lazy tonight to flat iron. 
I dust my ends in it's natural state, just to reap morrocco method benefits.
Back at it tomorrow to see if it grew any. 

Postpartum hair loss took its toll on me. I'm not anticipating growth at this point. 

My son turns 1 in February, so I have a couple months of struggling hair. 
I will be happy if it's back to bsl by year end.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

@bluenvy thanks! I'm definitely getting close. My longest layer is there, but the rest has to catch up. I'm still using liquid gold. Once I run out I will find a new growth aid


----------



## Daina (Dec 18, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> @Prettymetty your hair looks bsl? It definitely meets your bra straps.
> You grew that hair back in no time.
> It's thick and looks great!
> 
> ...



@bluenvy  hugs the #hair struggle post baby is real! My son turned 1 in October and I also had crazy shedding and just an overall change in my hair post pregnancy.  I breast-fed and thought that might help to keep the shedding to a minimum but that was not the case.  My edges and the thinning was the worst.  Just started taking Hair La Vie supplements and will be trying Amla oil as well.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you @Daina you just described my head lol.
My edges fell out terribly! And my ends where see through, had to trim an inch+

I breast fed up to 6 months. But my hair started falling out in the second month bad. 
My edges where bald and I felt bald headed even though I had hair elsewhere. 
My edges grew back but now has to catch up with the rest of my length.

Hope the oil and supplements works for you. Keep me updated on this please. 
I'm still struggling to grow it out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

I started the 2016 challenge


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

I massaged my scalp with mn and peppermint oil.  Now it feels cool and tingly


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 23, 2015)

I tried to get my hair as straight as I could before putting another wig on so here are my end of the year results.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

Beautiful @ms.tatiana! You are almost Mbl


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 23, 2015)

I want someone else to wash/blowdry and lightly flat iron my hair for my length check but everyone is either booked or out of town. smh even the paul mitchell hair school is closed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I want someone else to wash/blowdry and lightly flat iron my hair for my length check but everyone is either booked or out of town. smh even the paul mitchell hair school is closed.


If you live in Houston I'll do it for you


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> If you live in Houston I'll do it for you



I'm all the way in VA


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I'm all the way in VA



I hope you find someone sweetie.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 25, 2015)

trclemons said:


> Since my goal for this year is BSL/MBL, I would like to join this challenge. Below is my regimen:
> 
> 1. *Daily = *spritz hair, baggy & massage scalp;
> 
> ...



Below is my final picture and I am 2.5 inches away from BSL and 4.5 inches away from MBL, but I hope to get there in 2016!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2015)

Great idea to put a bra over your length check shirt @trclemons. I will try to post my pic later


----------



## snoop (Dec 28, 2015)

Today I did a protein treatment then followed up with Bekura (BASK) Y.A.M. Nectar Hydrating Hair Nourisher.  Not sure if I get the hype about this product, but maybe I didn't use enough because of how bl**dy expensive it is!  I was expecting miracles!  I'm hoping that tomorrow I can find the time to get my end of year length shot done.

I think that next year, I won't bother trying anything new.  Well, maybe just ONE more thing.  Seriously, though, I'm finding that the stuff that I've tried lately hasn't been worth the hype.


----------



## snoop (Dec 31, 2015)

Posting my year end photo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

Great growth @snoop!


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 1, 2016)

Been working all week, didn't flat iron like I planned.
Here's my final check in for 2015.


----------

